# PAF F-16 mlu specifications and 36 blk 52+ prospects



## Manticore

PAF F-16 mlu specifications and 36 blk 52 prospects in the light of our thinktanks -- just a humble way to get all the news together--so exciting

meanbird

Actually, a unique feature of PAF is that almost everything it gets is customized. Even when we got the blk 15 F-16s in the 80s, they were customized and were slightly different from the standard blk 15 that were sold to other countries.

Even now, the MLU PAF F-16s are getting are customized rather than standard MLU-3 or MLU-4.

Let me try to explain

*MLU-3 in made up of the following.*

Automatic Target Hand-off System (ATHS)
Integration of anti radiation missile capability
Integration of target designator system
Further implementation of the Digital Terrain System
Integration of the Link-16 system
Integration of capability for GPS controlled weapons (GBU30/32)
Introduction of Helmet Mounted/Cueing Sight
Introduction of NVG compatible helmets

Where as the MLU 4 Tape has the following features which PAF is not aquiring because of financial crunch,

*M4 tape contains in addition to above:*

Introduction of advanced short-range missile, as a replacement for the current Sidewinder (AIM-9X, IRIS-T)
Integration of advanced Link-16 functions
Integration of SNIPER targeting pods


*Here's what PAF is getting:*
The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of 60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update (MLU)modification and Falcon Star Structural Service Life Enhancement kits consisting of:

APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or APG-66(V)2 radar;
Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems;
AN/APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems;
AN/ALE-47 Advanced Countermeasures Dispenser Systems;
Have Quick I/II Radios;
Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals;

SNIPER (formerly known as AN/AAQ-33 PANTERA) targeting pod capability;
Reconnaissance pod capability;

Advanced Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Units;
MDE included in the MLU modification and structural upgrade kits
21 ALQ-131 Block II Electronic Countermeasures Pods without the Digital Radio Frequency
Memory (DRFM) or ALQ-184 Electronic Countermeasures Pods without DRFM;
60 ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems;
1 Unit Level Trainer; and
10 APG-68(V)9 spare radar sets.


So you can see that everything there is just a customized upgrade rather then a MLU-3 or MLU-4. The only thing missing is integration of AIM-9X sidewinders(5th gen) because we are getting the AIM-9M sidewinders (the latest ones before the 5th gen).

Hope that explains it...so it is blk 50 standard


Here's a link to exactly what PAF is getting
http://www.dsca.mil/pressreleases/36...stan_06-10.pdf







*Quote:*
Falcon Star upgrade for the airframe life

*Quote:
PAF F-16s will be brought up to blk 52 standard minus 3 things*

1. there are no improvements to the Block 15s mission range and loiter time;
2. there are no engine improvements; and,
3. there are no improvements to payload capacity

It has other things that come with blk 52 like APG-68v9 radar, JHMCS, JDAM, AGM-84 Harpoon capability, etc



blain2

Pakistani blk 52 F-16s will have *Goodrich DB-110 recce pods *as per AFM. These are the most advanced recce pods on combat aircraft in service with NATO currently.


pshamim

*Not just 18, Pakistan is now acquiring all 36 F-16s.* This report in Defence Industry Daily now confirms what I have heard lately.

Quote:
May 23rd, 2010
On June 28/06, the US DSCA notified Congress via a series of releases of its intention to provide Pakistan with a $5.1 billion Foreign Military Sales package to upgrade the F-16s that serve as the PAF&#8217;s top of the line fighters. Some of these items had been put on hold following the October 2005 earthquake in Pakistan & Kashmir, but the request for 36 new F-16 Block 50/52s is now going ahead, along with new weapons, engine modifications, and upgrade kits for Pakistan&#8217;s older F-16 A/Bs.
Regarding the older F-16s, they are not just getting the standard MLU but the CCIP upgrade which will bring them up to Block-50/52+ standard.



fatman
32 original
14 EDA stocks (or transferred from USAF - embargoed)
46 total
01 attrition
45 to go upgrade
18 blk 52 under delivery
18 blk 52 option taken
81 total

*expect the number to go to at-least 100.*

6 sqdns inc a OCU


araz

*According to Hkhan of pakdef.info the embargoed F16s will also be released in the fall of this yr.* it is on grounds of the fact that USN is by law required to keep aircrafts that can be serviced by the inventory of parts that it holds.As these are BL15OCUs they no longer hold parts for them and therefore have to release them. As discussed with you earlier, I had heard that 14 new Bl52s were being acquired but it seems that PAF will take up all the available options of 18. Good news as long as we maintain a hefty load of spares on board!!
Araz


fatman


the bush admin had approved delivery of 28 F-16A/Bs which were embargoed and so far 14 a/c have been delivered and 14 a/c are due to the PAF.

since USN is not releasing these 14 a/c, the US has to 'resolve' this 'open' issue by providing 14 EDA a/c (most probably blk 40s) or agree to sell 14 new models under FMS. - this will be resolved soon

fatman

the original tgt was 100 and i believe the PAF is still 'persuing' this objective!
at best expect 14 F-16 blk 40's from EDA stocks which will need a MLU



















The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) placed an order in early 2006 for 500 AIM-120C-5 AMRAAM missiles under its $650m F-16 ammunition contract



AIM-120 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missile (AMRAAM) - Airforce Technology[/URL]
-----------------
-----------------

some jf17 info on different threads , posted in this single post--
JF-17 Thunder - Information Pool[/URL]

-----------------
-----------------

Pakistan selects Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod
Pakistan selects Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod :: F-16.net[/URL]
Details of the potential sale to Pakistan
Details of the potential sale to Pakistan :: F-16.net[/URL]
*Item 1: 36 New F-16 Block 50/52s - $3 billion*

The package for Pakistan's new F-16s also includes:

36 F-16C/D Block 50/52 aircraft with either the F100-PW-229 or F110-GE-129 Increased Performance Engines (IPEs) and APG-68(V)9 radars;
7 spare F100-PW-229 IPE or F110-GE-129 IPE engines;
7 spare APG-68(V)9 radar sets;
36 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS);
36 AN/ARC-238 SINCGARS radios with HAVE QUICK I/II;
36 Conformal Fuel Tanks (pairs) that fit along the aircraft's sides to give them extra range;
36 Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals; DID has covered the tactical uses of MIDS-LVT Link 16 systems;
36 Global Positioning Systems (GPS) and Embedded GPS/Inertial Navigation Systems;
36 APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems;
36 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suites without Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM); or AN/ALQ-184 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-131 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-187 Advanced Self-Protection Integrated Suites without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-178 Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suites without DRFM;
1 Unit Level Trainer;

Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability.

The principal contractors will be:

Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company, Fort Worth, TX;
Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control, Dallas, TX;
BAE Advanced Systems Greenlawn, NY;
Boeing Corporation Seattle, WA;
Boeing Integrated Defense Systems: St Louis, MO; Long Beach, CA; San Diego, CA;
Raytheon Company: Lexington, MA; Goleta, CA;
Raytheon Missile Systems in Tucson, AZ;
Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX;
Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD;
United Technology Company subsidiary Pratt & Whitney in East Hartford, CT; or
General Electric Aircraft Engines in Cincinnati, OH. There are no known offset agreements in connection with this proposed sale. Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips to Pakistan involving U.S. Government and contractor representatives for technical review/support and program management of the aircraft.

*Item 2: Weapons for F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft - $650 Million*

The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of:

500 AIM-120C5 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles ([/URL][/URL]AMRAAM[/URL]);

12 AMRAAM training missiles

these have seeker warheads, but lack engines;

200 AIM-9M-8/9 [/URL][/URL]Sidewinder[/URL] Short-Range Air-Air Missiles; they are the version before the fifth-generation AIM-9X;

240 LAU-129/A Launchers

these support AMRAAM or Sidewinder missiles;

500 Joint Direct Attack Munition ([/URL][/URL]JDAM[/URL]) Guidance Kits: GBU-31/38 Guided Bomb Unit (GBU) kits;

1600 Enhanced-GBU-12/24 GBUs;

800 MK-82 500 pound General Purpose (GP) and MK-84 2,000 pound GP bombs;

700 BLU-109 2000 pound bunker-buster bombs with the FMU-143 Fuse; and,

Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares, and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications, and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability will also be provided.
The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $650 million.

The principal contractors will be:

BAE Advanced Systems in Greenlawn, NY;
Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX;
Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control in Dallas, TX;
Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX; and,
Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD. There are no known offset agreements in connection with this proposed sale. Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips to Pakistan involving U.S. Government and contractor representatives for technical review/support, program management, and modification of the aircraft.

*Item 3: F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification Kits - $1.3 billion*

The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of 60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update (MLU[/URL]) modification and Falcon Star Structural Service Life Enhancement kits consisting of:


APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or the APG-66(V)2 radar;
Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS);
AN/APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems;
AN/ALE-47 Advanced Countermeasures Dispenser Systems;
Have Quick I/II Radios;
Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals (MIDS-LVT);
SNIPER (formerly known as AN/AAQ-33 PANTERA) targeting pod capability;
Reconnaissance pod capability;
Advanced Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Units (for training);

MDE included in the MLU modification and structural upgrade kits;

21 ALQ-131 Block II Electronic Countermeasures Pods without the Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM); or ALQ-184 Electronic Countermeasures Pods without DRFM;
60 ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems;
1 Unit Level Trainer;
10 APG-68(V)9 spare radar sets.

Also included are radars, modems, receivers, installation, avionics, spare and repair parts, support equipment, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, technical assistance, publications and technical documentation, system drawings, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, and other related logistics elements necessary for full program support.

The estimated cost is $1.3 billion.

According to the DSCA, Pakistan intends to purchase the MLU Program equipment "to enhance survivability, communications connectivity, and extend the useful life of its F-16A/B fighter aircraft. The modifications and upgrades in this proposed sale will permit Pakistan's F-16A/B squadron to operate safely and enhance Pakistan's conventional deterrent capability. Pakistan's air fleet can readily use these updates to enhance and extend the life of its aircraft."

The principal contractors will be:

BAE Advanced Systems in Greenlawn, NY;
Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX;
Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control in Dallas, TX;
Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX; and,
Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD.


*Item 4: F-16A/B Engine Modifications & UP/STAR - $151 Million*

The third contract involves Engine Modifications and Falcon UP/STAR Structural Upgrades as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $151 million.

More specifically, the Government of Pakistan has requested engine improvements and structural modifications to its F-16 fleet, which includes a possible sale of:

14 F100-PW-220E engines;
14 Falcon UP/STAR F-16 structural upgrade kits;
De-modification and preparation of 26 aircraft;
Support equipment;
Software development/integration;
Modification kits;
Spares, and repair parts;
Flight test instrumentation;
Publications and technical documentation;
Personnel training and training equipment;
U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to support the program.

The principal contractors will be:

Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX; and,
United Technology Company subsidiary Pratt & Whitney in East Hartford, CT.


*Potential Controversies*

The DSCA has said that "Release of this system would not significantly reduce India's quantitative or qualitative military advantage". India disagrees and military experts in Delhi will likely note that the same equipment (GPS, targeting pods, bunker-busters) that could potentially find uses against al-Qaeda terrorists in Pakistan's "lawless frontier" could also be used in precision strikes on India's military facilities in the event of war.

The DSCA counters that release of the F-16C/D Block 50/52 aircraft to Pakistan "will neither affect the regional balance of power nor introduce a new technology as this level of capability or higher already exists in other countries in the region". India does operate more advanced SU-30MKI aircraft with R-77 "AMRAAMski" missiles, advanced avionics, et. al.; these are superior in range, armament, and maneuverability to Pakistan's F-16s and will remain so. Meanwhile, India's $7-10 billion MRCA competition is certain to introduce 125-200 aircraft that are certain to be more advanced than the F-16 Block 50/52.

The U.S. DSCA adds in its submission to Congress that "The modification of the engines and Falcon UP/STAR structural updates will provide capable F-16s that can be used for close air support in ongoing operations contributing to the GWOT." The DSCA also cites the June 2004 designation of Pakistan as a Major Non-North Atlantic Treaty Organization Ally in its submission. The British commander of NATO'sISAF force in Southern Afghanistan sees Pakistan's role in a rather different light, however; he recently noted that al-Qaeda in Afghanistan is still run out of Pakistan (specifically Quetta), with Pakistani knowledge and even support from Islamist elements in its security apparatus. Ah, the dynamics of counter-insurgency in tribal societies. Pakistan angrily denies this, of course.

India's objections to this sale have been muted thus far, and phrased carefully to emphasize their effect on India-Pakistan ties rather than India-U.S. ties. Meanwhile, President Bush's personal diplomacy approach has fostered a strong relationship with Gen. Musharraf that is inclined to view such requests favourably as part of the U.S.A.'s 3-corner balancing act in the region. Barring unusual circumstances, therefore, it's reasonable to expect this sale to go through with little more than a concerned speech or two in Congress.



_Courtesy of Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA)_

https://web.archive.org/web/2006101...il/PressReleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-10.pdf
Pakistan – F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification Kits On 28 June 2006, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan of 60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification kits as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $1.3 billion. The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of 60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update (MLU) modification and Falcon Star Structural Service Life Enhancement kits consisting of: APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or APG-66(V)2 radar; Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems; AN/APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems; AN/ALE-47 Advanced Countermeasures Dispenser Systems; Have Quick I/II Radios; Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals; SNIPER (formerly known as AN/AAQ-33 PANTERA) targeting pod capability; Reconnaissance pod capability; Advanced Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Units; MDE included in the MLU modification and structural upgrade kits 21 ALQ-131 Block II Electronic Countermeasures Pods without the Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM) or ALQ-184 Electronic Countermeasures Pods without DRFM; 60 ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems; 1 Unit Level Trainer; and 10 APG-68(V)9 spare radar sets. Also included are radars, modems, receivers, installation, avionics, spare and repair parts, support equipment, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, technical assistance, publications and technical documentation, system drawings, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, and other related logistics elements necessary for full program support. The estimated cost is $1.3 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Stealth

We simply need 100 Blk 52, not old Jets-upgrade. We should have atleast F16s Blk 52 with KC refuellers. If you see our country and our country importance and strategic location.

"When you will try to restore 1970 mini-cooper. It doesnot mean your mini engine performance, seat capacity will increase its not technnically possible. If u restore original Mini Classic your car still remain old either you can put new digital meter, Power steering or power windows." 

So better to go for BLK52 and stop crying on money we have enough money in our leader's pocket if you check money loundry lol

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

Stealth said:


> We simply need 100 Blk 52 not upgrade one pure new F16s Blk 52 with KC refuelers....
> 
> When u restore 1970 minicooper today doesnt mean engine performance seat capacity increase if u restore original Mini Classic means your car remain old either you can put new digital meter, Power steering or power windows



You yourself say "Money talks bs walks"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

Does Pakistan or Chinese have an equivalent to DRFM? If the answer to this is yes, is the option viable for Pakistani engineers to install one on the F-16s in Pakistan?


----------



## Manticore

Stealth said:


> We simply need 100 Blk 52, not old Jets-upgrade. We should have atleast F16s Blk 52 with KC refuellers. If you see our country and our country importance and strategic location.
> 
> "When you will try to restore 1970 mini-cooper. It doesnot mean your mini engine performance, seat capacity will increase its not technnically possible. If u restore original Mini Classic your car still remain old either you can put new digital meter, Power steering or power windows."
> 
> So better to go for BLK52 and stop crying on money we have enough money in our leader's pocket if you check money loundry lol



personaly i dont want to see more than 150 jf17s in paf-- 

paf should think aggressively , why waste so much on r&d of jf17 , when we can have a better aircraft with some tot aswell which has equivalant if not better avionics -- but with more payload , deep penetration, yet single engined - capability like j10b-- i would love to see 250+ j10bs in paf with an assembly line in pakistan.

jf17s are good but the moment su30 number hits 200 alonge introduction of 126mrca and pakfa -- then the people of pakistan will wonder why didnt pakistan look 10-15 years in the future

i shiny selfmade liana [without french avionics]is better than suzuki mehran in its own right --- but it cant take on honda let alone bmws.

we are 10 years late in getting this aircraft , the moment we realize this, we will look into the future-- having pride in ones homemade jet is great but we should know when to move on -- and just to think of this project as the steppingstone for future endevours.
150 jf17s would be great for CAS , we will decommision our old fantans/f7s -- at the same time would be able to get some export contracts


like mastan sahib said


> When I look at the situation technically---we have already lost the war with india in december 2008---we had nothing to show up to fight the war with ( AIR POWER )----just some obsolete aircraft---which may not have been able to fly out of their own way---india allowed to let us live one more time within the same decade---within five to ten years from now----they will pay a heavy price for that---. It was not our ability to counter india----but rather the lack of confidence in their equipment and flyers that india backed down. Otherwise PAF had given them every other reason to take over.
> 
> We make our own mistakes and then blame the americans for letting us fall into our own trap


http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...houldve-invested-more-j-10s-4.html#post278622
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



JF-17s would not only allow PAF to counter numbers, but also allow her to maintain larger numbers of FC-20s and F-16s for war-time and lower their depreciation - providing a low cost training aircraft to fly liberally during peacetime. This would be a similar arrangement to how the Israeli Air Force uses F-16s to keep meet the flight time allocations of its F-15 pilots.


The F-16 has also been adding weight over time and attempting to counterbalance this with increased engine thrust. However, since wing area remained the same, maneuverability has been sacrificed. Higher wing loading is particularly detrimental for higher altitude maneuverability. The J-10 on the other hand, has all the wing area it could ever need with a delta canard layout.

The newer block F-16s however, are great for low altitude air-to-ground missions. The high wing loading favors low fliers and the moderate wing sweep helps handling at lower speeds often necessary during ordnance delivery. The J-10 is thus not ideal for the CAS role. However, because of the range and payload advantages, the J-10 can be considered an effective deep striker. CAS was never a pressing need for the PLAAF, and the PAF has the JF-17 which is ideal for that role.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...houldve-invested-more-j-10s-6.html#post365392


----------



## Stealth

Its my request to all members on PDF dont compare JF17 with "State of the Art" fighters. If something new in PAF doesnt mean its so called STATE OF THE ART. Even our Old F16s have MORE and more potential more power more accuracy and better much better this JF17. Kindly stop comparing JF17 or feel happy on this JF17 technically PAF go for this only because of replace F7 Pgs and rest of oldz. JF17 not even capable to front any 4 or 4.5 even not front line fighter.

About F16 simply we should go for more or change this platfrom to some other but 4 ++ 4.5. We already much lcking in fighters.


----------



## Quwa

Stealth said:


> Its my request to all members on PDF dont compare JF17 with "State of the Art" fighters. If something new in PAF doesnt mean its so called STATE OF THE ART. Even our Old F16s have MORE and more potential more power more accuracy and better much better this JF17. Kindly stop comparing JF17 or feel happy on this JF17 technically PAF go for this only because of replace F7 Pgs and rest of oldz. JF17 not even capable to front any 4 or 4.5 even not front line fighter.
> 
> About F16 simply we should go for more or change this platfrom to some other but 4 ++ 4.5. We already much lcking in fighters.


Tell me...what makes F-16A/B better than JF-17 other than physical range/payload? Can you show us specific stats, not just general statements?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Written Statement of
Vice Admiral JeffreyWieringa, USN
Director, Defense Security Cooperation Agency
Before the
House Committee on Foreign Affairs
Subcommittee on the Middle East and South Asia
16 September 2008*​

*Program Specifics*

Pakistan presently operates *forty-six F-16A/B aircraft*. Thirty-two of these aircraft remain from the original forty aircraft that Pakistan bought in the 1980s. Since 2005, the USAF has transferred fourteen Excess Defense Article (EDA) F-16A/B aircraft to Pakistan. 

*The current Pakistan F-16 program is composed of three Letters of Offer and Acceptance (LOAs). *

*The first LOA providing for the production of eighteen F-16C/D Block 52 aircraft is underway: four aircraft will be ready in June 2010; four aircraft in August 2010; five aircraft in October 2010; four aircraft in Dec 2010; and, one aircraft in December 2011. *


It is important to note that none of the aircraft will be delivered to Pakistan until the Administration ensures that Pakistan is in
compliance with the LOA security notes, and the Administration has so advised Congress.

*The second LOA provides for munitions and includes: five hundred
AIM-120C-5 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM);
seven hundred and fifty Mark-84 2000 lb General Purpose bombs; seven hundred BLU-109 2000 lb Penetrator bombs; five hundred Joint Direct Attack Munitions (JDAM) tail kits; sixteen hundred Enhanced Guided Bomb Unit (EGBU) kits; and assorted bomb fuzes and support equipment. These weapons will be available for delivery to Pakistan beginning in June 2010. *However, I would like to emphasize that none of these weapons will be delivered until
Pakistan complies with the LOA security notes and the Administration reports compliance to Congress.

*The third LOA provides for the Mid-Life Update (MLU) of their current fleet of forty-six aircraft:* four of these aircraft are in Fort Worth undergoing Trial Verification Installation, which is part of the MLU program. Under the MLU LOA, Pakistan is procuring Falcon STAR structural upgrade kits for the thirty-two original F-16A/B aircraft and thirty-five MLU avionics upgrade kits for the current fleet (including three of the recently transferred EDA aircraft). *There is an option on the contract to procure eleven additional MLU avionics upgrade kits for the remaining eleven aircraft. Pakistan has not yet exercised this option, but plans to do so at a future date. *

The Falcon STAR structural upgrade is very similar to that provided to
other F-16A/B customers. Falcon STAR replaces critical structural
components in the F-16 required to return the A/B airframe to a structural life of 8,000 spectrum hours. Falcon STAR is required to keep the original thirtytwo PAF F-16A/Bs air worthy.

The Pakistan MLU avionics upgrade kits are being designed to provide
the *Pakistan Block 15A/B aircraft with many of the same capabilities as the new Block 52 F-16s that the PAF is procuring.* The MLU kit replaces most of the 1980s avionics in the Block 15s with newer, advanced avionics systems from the Block 52 F*-16s. The MLU upgrade kits will include: APG-68(V)9
radar; Embedded GPS/INS (EGI); Link-16 data link; APX-113 Advanced Identify Friend or Foe (AIFF); Color Cockpit with Color Moving Map; ALQ- 211(V)9 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suite (AIDEWS) Pod; Night Vision Imaging System (NVIS) Cockpit and External Lighting; Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod; Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System (JHMCS); Reconnaissance Pod capability; improved avionics systems; JDAM capability; EGBU capability; AIM-120 AMRAAM capability; and AGM-84
Harpoon capability. While many of the avionics systems and capabilities are common with the new Block 52s and the MLU, some significant differences remain between the MLU F-16 Block 15s and the new PAF Block 52s: there are no improvements to the Block 15s mission range and loiter time; there are no engine improvements; and, there are no improvements to payload capacity.*

*Source*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Major U.S. Arms Sales and Grants to Pakistan Since 2001*

Major post-2001 defense supplies provided, or soon to be provided, under FMF include:

! *eight P-3C Orion *maritime patrol aircraft and their refurbishment (valued at $474 million);
! about *5,250 TOW anti-armor missiles *($186 million; 2,007 delivered);
! more than *5,600 military radio sets *($163 million);
! *six AN/TPS-77 surveillance radars *($100 million);
! *six C-130E transport aircraft and their refurbishment *($76 million);
! *five refurbished SH-2I Super Seasprite maritime helicopters *granted under EDA ($67 million);
! *one ex-Oliver Hazard Perry class missile frigate via EDA *($65 million);
! *20 AH-1F Cobra attack *helicopters via EDA ($48 million, *12 refurbished *and delivered); and
! *121 refurbished TOW missile launchers *($25 million).

Supplies paid for with a mix of Pakistani national funds and FMF include:
! *up to 60 Mid-Life Update kits for F-16A/B combat aircraft *(valued at $891 million, with $477 million of this in FMF, Pakistan currently plans to purchase 35 such kits); and
! *115 M-109 self-propelled howitzers *($87 million, with $53 million in FMF).
Notable items paid or to be paid for entirely with Pakistani national funds include:
! *18 new F-16C/D Block 50/52 combat aircraft *(valued at $1.43 billion; none delivered to date);
!* F-16 armaments including 500 AMRAAM air-to-air missiles*; *1,450 2,000-pound bombs*; *500 JDAM Tail Kits for gravity bombs*; and *1,600 Enhanced Paveway laser-guided kits*, also for gravity bombs ($629 million);
! *100 Harpoon anti-ship missiles *($298 million);
! *500 Sidewinder air-to-air missiles *($95 million); and
!* six Phalanx Close-In Weapons System naval guns *($80 million).

While the Pentagon notified Congress on the possible transfer to Pakistan of three P-3B aircraft as EDA grants that would be modified to carry the *E-2C Hawkeye airborne early warning suite in a deal worth up to $855 million,* this effort has not progressed beyond the notification stage. Other major EDA grantssince 2001 include 14 F-16A/B combat aircraft and 39 T-37 military trainer jets. Under Coalition
Support Funds (part of the Pentagon budget), *Pakistan has received 26 Bell 412 utility helicopters, along with related parts and maintenance, valued at $235 million*. Finally, under 1206, Frontier Corps, and Pakistan Counterinsurgency Capability Fund authorities, the United States has provided helicopter spare parts, various night vision devices, radios, body armor, helmets, first aid kits, litters, and large quantities of other individual soldier equipment.

*Source*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## M8R

THAT Will give massive ulcers to Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Owais

IceCold said:


> Does Pakistan or Chinese have an equivalent to DRFM? If the answer to this is yes, is the option viable for Pakistani engineers to install one on the F-16s in Pakistan?



here some chinese stuff you will find about DRFM.

http://en.cnki.com.cn/Article_en/CJFDTOTAL-HTDZ200701018.htm

Europe also makes DRFM we can get from them too

EADS develops new-generation DRFM - Jane's International Defence Review


----------



## Stealth

Mark Sien said:


> Tell me...what makes F-16A/B better than JF-17 other than physical range/payload? Can you show us specific stats, not just general statements?



Can you telme how JF17 is so called STATE OF THE ART and or even FRONTLINE fighter ?? or even capable to down 4 4.5 fighter ?


----------



## Manticore

Goodrich DB-110 reconnaissance pod
http://www.f-16.net/news_article2966.html

Goodrich's DB-110 allows pilots to capture images day or night using electro-optical sensors. Images can then be transmitted back for real time analysis. The system is in use on F-16s operated by the Hellenic (HAF) and Polish (PolAF) Air Forces.

Tom Bergeron, President, ISR Systems, Goodrich, said, "The DB-110 system represents the highest reconnaissance capabilities within NATO and provides full interoperability among NATO nation operators. Successful experience on F-16 aircraft in both Greece and Poland assures that the RMAF can expect to receive a high-performance, low-risk proven solution."

The DB-110 is deemed to be the most advanced electro-optical infrared (EO/IR) reconnaissance pod available for the F-16. It provides long-range, high-resolution, stand off imaging capabilities. The on-board system can be operated autonomously, with the DB-110 being controlled by the pod's reconnaissance management system.

Imagery obtained can be viewed on the F-16's cockpit video display, enabling the pilot to verify targets and conduct tasks such as battle damage assessment. The real-time display also gives the aircrew the ability to seek out targets of opportunity or select alternate route to a specific target.




ITT Supplies AIDEWS Pods for Pakistan F-16s[/SIZE]
[





ITT will supply its AN/ALQ-211 advanced integrated defensive electronic warfare system (AIDEWS) pod to Pakistan, which is upgrading older F-16s for commonality with newer Block 52 aircraft from Lockheed Martin that started delivering in 2010. ITT will provide 18 ALQ-211(v)9 pods, an upgrade over the previous ALQ-131 electronic countermeasures pod on the aircraft. The V9 pod provides digital radar warning, high-power jamming, threat geolocation and situational awareness, using line replaceable units interchangeable with LRUs from internal AIDEWS systems on international F-16s.
The Pakistan requirement is the first production order for the ALQ-211(v)9 pod. &#8220;This pod-mounted system brings electronic warfare (EW) technology to our allies at much less expense,&#8221; said Rich Sorelle, v-p of the ITT Integrated Electronic Warfare Systems business unit. &#8220;Since AIDEWS is based on our modular, scalable EW technology, future maintenance and upgrade costs for mixed F-16 aircraft fleets also will be lower because internal and external versions share the same components.&#8221;

The foreign military sale, contracted through Robins Air Force Base, Georgia, was authorized this summer, but only recently announced by ITT. The company also expected a letter of offer and acceptance to be signed with Oman, which last year requested 18 F-16 Block 50/52 aircraft with AIDEWS included among systems. AIDEWS is named as an optional electronic countermeasures pod for the upgrade of 145 F-16A/Bs operated by Taiwan&#8217;s air force, a possible sale made known to the U.S. Congress on September 21.

The sale of AIDEWS pods to Pakistan was requested in 2008. In a recent interview, ITT executives said the requirement helped launch the podded version of the ALQ-211 system. The contract win is &#8220;huge, and I expect we would proliferate across the F-16 marketplace, as that upgrade is significant over the existing ALQ-131 pod that previously protected the aircraft,&#8221; said Bob Ferrante, ITT Airborne and Electronic Attack division general manager. He said some 1,500 F-16s would be candidates for the V9 pod.

ITT said more than 160 internal AIDEWS systems are under contract for six countries as part of the company&#8217;s FMS program. To date, 134 systems have been delivered.
ITT Supplies AIDEWS Pods for Pakistan F-16s | Aviation International News






AN/ALQ-211(V)9

Aka Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suite (AIDEWS). Pod mounted AN/ALQ-211 jammer with the same aerodynamic and mass properties as the AN/ALQ-131, for which it is aimed as a replacement. Unit price approx. $ 3.5 million (including support, spares, documentation). Ordered by Pakistan for its F-16A/B fleet.
http://wiki.scramble.nl/index.php?title=ITT_AN/ALQ-211

*More Pakistan Air Force F-16A/B upgrade Kits Ordered*

*Lockheed Martin has been awarded a new contract to provide an additional ten upgrade kits for Pakistan Air Force F-16A/B Block 15 fighters
Dave Allport - 
30-Jul-2011*

LOCKHEED MARTIN was awarded a $42.31 million Foreign Military Sales contract on July 29 through the US Air Force for ten additional Enhanced Modernisation Program kits for Pakistan Air Force (PAF) F-16A/B Block 15 aircraft. The order follows on from a previous $325.485 million deal for 35 F-16A/B Block 15 Mid-Life Update (MLU) kits that was awarded to Lockheed Martin on May 21, 2010. Prior to this, a deal had already been signed on June 29, 2009, with Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) for installation of the kits on these aircraft.
Pakistani defence officials subsequently confirmed on December 10, 2010, that a final agreement had been signed the previous week for the installation work by TAI. Work then commenced around two months later, when the PAF sent the first F-16s to TAI&#8217;s facility in Ankara for upgrade. *Only the first two or three aircraft are being worked on in Ankara, following which the remaining F-16s are being upgraded locally by TAI personnel in Pakistan.
*
More Pakistan Air Force F-16A/B upgrade Kits Ordered: key.Aero: The Homepage of Aviation



The U.S. government has awarded a contract to Lockheed Martin for 18 Sniper(R) Advanced Targeting Pods (ATP), a part of the new Advanced block 52 F-16 aircraft program for Pakistan.

Pakistan is the eighth international customer to join the U.S. Air Force and Air National Guard flying with Sniper ATP. The contract includes spares and training services. Terms of the contract were not disclosed.

"This sale culminates a two year combined effort by Lockheed Martin's Missiles and Fire Control and Aeronautics businesses to upgrade the precision attack capability of one of our key allies," said Ken Fuhr, director of Fixed Wing Targeting Programs at Lockheed Martin Missiles and Fire Control. "Sniper continues to demonstrate exceptional performance in meeting the requirements and expectations of the Warfighter."

With deliveries beginning in 2008, the Pakistan Air Force will benefit from Sniper ATP's exceptional stability and superior imagery, allowing aircrews to perform intelligence, targeting, surveillance and reconnaissance missions from extended standoff ranges.

The Pakistan Air Force joins the U.K. Ministry of Defence; the Canadian Forces, the Royal Norwegian Air Force; the Polish Air and Air Defense Force; the Royal Air Force of Oman; the Belgium Defence; and other international customers with its selection of the Sniper ATP.

Sniper ATP is currently flying on the U.S. Air Force and multinational F- 15s, F-16s, F-18s, A-10s, B-1s and the Harrier GR9. Sniper ATPs have accumulated tens of thousands of flight hours in thousands of sorties in support of Operations Iraqi Freedom and Enduring Freedom.

Sniper incorporates a high-resolution, mid-wave third-generation forward- looking infrared (FLIR), a dual-mode laser permitting eye-safe operation in urban environments, a CCD-TV along with a laser spot tracker and a laser marker. Sniper is fully compatible with the latest J-series munitions and precision-guided weaponry. Its superior detection ranges are vital to pilots, helping keep them out of range of threat air defenses.


Pakistan &#8211; F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft
On 28 June 2006, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan of 36 F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $3 billion.

[The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of:
Major Defense Equipment (MDE)
36 F-16C/D Block 50/52 aircraft with either the F100-PW-229 or F110-GE-129 Increased Performance Engines (IPEs) and APG-68(V)9 radars;
7 spare F100-PW-229 IPE or F110-GE-129 IPE engines;
7 spare APG-68(V)9 radar sets;
36 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems;
36 AN/ARC-238 SINCGARS radios with HAVE QUICK I/II;
36 Conformal Fuel Tanks (pairs);
36 Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals;
36 Global Positioning Systems (GPS) and Embedded GPS/Inertial Navigation Systems;
36 APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems;
36 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suites without Digital Radio
Frequency Memory (DRFM) or AN/ALQ-184 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM or AN/ALQ-131 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM or AN/ALQ-187 Advanced Self-Protection Integrated Suites without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-178 Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suites without DRFM and
1 Unit Level Trainer;

http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-09.pdf



Pakistan &#8211; Weapons for F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft
On 28 June 2006, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan of Weapons for the F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $650 million.
The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of:
Major Defense Equipment (MDE)
500 AIM-120C5 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM);
12 AMRAAM training missiles;
240 LAU-129/A Launchers;
200 AIM-9M-8/9 SIDEWINDER missiles;
500 Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) Guidance Kits: GBU-31/38 Guided Bomb Unit (GBU) kits; 1,600 Enhanced-GBU-12/24 GBUs;
800 MK-82 500 pound General Purpose (GP) and MK-84 2,000 pound GP bombs; and
700 BLU-109 2,000 pound with FMU-143 Fuze.
Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability will also be provided. The estimated cost is $650 million.
http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-34.pdf


Pakistan &#8211; F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification Kits

On 28 June 2006, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan of 60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification kits as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $1.3 billion.
The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of 60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update (MLU) modification and Falcon Star Structural Service Life Enhancement kits consisting of:
APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or APG-66(V)2 radar;
Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems;
AN/APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems;
AN/ALE-47 Advanced Countermeasures Dispenser Systems;
Have Quick I/II Radios;
Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals;
SNIPER (formerly known as AN/AAQ-33 PANTERA) targeting pod capability;
Reconnaissance pod capability;
Advanced Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Units;
MDE included in the MLU modification and structural upgrade kits
21 ALQ-131 Block II Electronic Countermeasures Pods without the Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM) or ALQ-184 Electronic Countermeasures Pods without DRFM;
60 ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems;
1 Unit Level Trainer; and
10 APG-68(V)9 spare radar sets.
Also included are radars, modems, receivers, installation, avionics, spare and repair parts, support equipment, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, technical assistance, publications and technical documentation, system drawings, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, and other related logistics elements necessary for full program support. The estimated cost is $1.3 billion.

http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-10.pdf


Pakistan &#8211; F-16 Engine Modifications and Falcon UP/STAR Structural Upgrades

On 28 June 2006, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan of Engine Modifications and Falcon UP/STAR Structural Upgrades as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $151 million.
The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale for modification/overhaul of 14 F100-PW-220E engines, 14 Falcon UP/STAR F-16 structural upgrade kits, de-modification and preparation of 26 aircraft, support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to support the program. The estimated cost is $151 million.

http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-11.pdf[

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

Modifications & Upgrades

Wild Weasel


> The F-16CJ/DJ Block 50D/52D have the HARM avionics/Launcher Interface Computer (ALIC) resulting in a full autonomous employment capability of the HARM missile. This capability adds the SEAD (Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses) mission to the already extensive list of missions the F-16 is capable to perform.
> 
> The aircraft features full integration for the advanced AGM-88 HARM II and Shrike anti-radiation missiles, a Lockheed Martin Pave Penny laser ranger pod and the Texas Instruments (now Raytheon) AN/ASQ-213 HTS (HARM Targeting System). The pod is mounted on the starboard intake hardpoint and contains a super-sensitive receiver that detects, classifies, and ranges threats and passes the information to the HARM and to the cockpit displays. With the targeting system, the F-16CJ/DJ has full autonomous HARM capability. The HTS pod can be omitted however - in that case, RC-135 Rivet Joint aircraft support the F-16 in sorting and prioritizing targets in dense threat environments.
> 
> Two HARM missiles are normally carried on a typical SEAD mission, however, 4-missiles loads are currently being test-flown at Eglin AFB.
> 
> Deliveries of the Block 50D/52D began in May 1993. All but the earliest Block 50 models have been upgraded to Block 50D standard.




Block 50/52 Plus


> The Block 50/52 Plus is a version which has special provisions for the adverse weather delivery of the McDonnell Douglas JDAM (Joint Direct Attack Munition). The update includes an add-on tail unit containing a synthetic aperture radar, providing guidance to 1,000lbs Mk.83, 2,000lbs Mk.84 and the 2,000lbs BLU-109 warhead. Other features include passive missile warning, terrain-referenced navigation, and provisions for the 600 US gal (2,271 litre) external fuel tanks and conformal fuel tanks.
> 
> Other features of the aircraft include an on-board oxygen generating system (OBOGS), the AN/APX-113 advanced electronic interrogator/transponder IFF system, helmet-mounted cueing system (HMCS), ASPIS internal electronic countermeasures suite (full provisions), the Northrop Grumman APG-68(V)9 radar, which is the latest version of the F-16C/D radar. This radar features significant improvements in detection range, resolution, growth potential, and supportability. Furthermore, application of advanced processing techniques enhances the radar's ability to operate in dense electromagnetic environments and resist jamming better than all previous models.
> 
> The V(9) version of the AN/APG-68 radar provides both improved air-to-air capabilities and air-to-ground capabilities. These include:
> 
> * 30 percent increase in detection range;
> * Improvements in false alarm rate and mutual interference;
> * Four versus two tracked targets in the Situation Awareness mode (a search-while-track mode);
> * Larger search volume and improved track performance in Track While Scan mode;
> * Improved track performance in Single Target Track mode;
> * Two-foot resolution in new Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) mode, which allows autonomous delivery of precision, all-weather, standoff weapons;
> * Increased detection range in Sea Surveillance mode;
> * Improved target detection and map quality in Ground Moving Target Indication mode.
> 
> In general, this radar offers a 5X increase in processing speed and 10X increase in memory compared to the current AN/APG-68 radar and provides large growth potential.
> 
> The first production V(9) radar, which was delivered in April 2002, will be installed in the first Greece Block 52+ F-16. Also the new Israeli F-16s will be equiped with it.
> 
> The latest Israeli F-16 block 52 will furthermore be equiped with a video data link and Conformal Fuel Tanks manufactured by Israel Aircraft Industries (IAI), advanced avionics and a helmet-mounted display manufactured by Elbit, an advanced electronic warfare suite manufactured by Elisra and advanced weapons and sensors manufactured by Rafael. This makes these aircraft are becoming more and more an Israeli domestic product.



Northrop Grumman unveils new SABR for F-16


> The Scalable Agile Beam Radar (SABR) will be a full performance fire control derived from proven AESA technology. The new radar is being designed for retrofit to existing F-16 aircraft and can be scaled to fit other platforms and mission areas.
> 
> "SABR is the most recent development in a long line of Northrop Grumman AESA airborne fire control radars," said Chris Sheppard, F-16 Sensor Systems Program Development manager. "SABR will offer all the advantages of an active electronically scanned multi-function array, more than just a radar, but at a lower price than AESA fire control radars now available."
> 
> "We look forward to supporting the F-16 aircraft worldwide for at least 30 more years, and SABR is our investment towards maintaining the F-16's combat capability. SABR leverages investment in technologies derived from AESAs produced for the U.S. Air Force and our international partners," said Sheppard.
> 
> Northrop Grumman is designing SABR to accommodate the F-16 electrical and physical interfaces without modification to the aircraft. It will fit within currently defined power and cooling requirements and support the existing pilot-vehicle interface. Although currently being designed for F-16, the array is scalable and adaptable to other platforms and missions.
> 
> The new radar will provide the increased multi-function performance inherent to AESA technology: improved situational awareness and detection, high-resolution synthetic aperture radar (SAR) and interleaved air-to-air and air-to-ground modes provide pilots true all-weather, day or night precision strike capability. SABR demonstration flights are planned for later this year on Northrop Grumman's Sabreliner, which emulates the F-16 avionics suite and has been used for previous F-16 radar testing.
> 
> Northrop Grumman Corporation is a $32 billion global defense and technology company with 120,000 employees worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

> Item 1: 36 New F-16 Block 50/52s - $3 billion
> 
> The package for Pakistan's new F-16s also includes:
> 
> * 36 F-16C/D Block 50/52 aircraft with either the F100-PW-229 or F110-GE-129 Increased Performance Engines (IPEs) and APG-68(V)9 radars;
> * 7 spare F100-PW-229 IPE or F110-GE-129 IPE engines;
> * 7 spare APG-68(V)9 radar sets;
> * 36 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS);
> * 36 AN/ARC-238 SINCGARS radios with HAVE QUICK I/II;
> * 36 Conformal Fuel Tanks (pairs) that fit along the aircraft's sides to give them extra range;
> * 36 Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals; DID has covered the tactical uses of MIDS-LVT Link 16 systems;
> * 36 Global Positioning Systems (GPS) and Embedded GPS/Inertial Navigation Systems;
> * 36 APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems;
> * 36 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suites without Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM); or AN/ALQ-184 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-131 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-187 Advanced Self-Protection Integrated Suites without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-178 Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suites without DRFM;
> * 1 Unit Level Trainer;
> 
> 
> Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability.
> 
> The principal contractors will be:
> 
> * Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company, Fort Worth, TX;
> * Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control, Dallas, TX;
> * BAE Advanced Systems Greenlawn, NY;
> * Boeing Corporation Seattle, WA;
> * Boeing Integrated Defense Systems: St Louis, MO; Long Beach, CA; San Diego, CA;
> * Raytheon Company: Lexington, MA; Goleta, CA;
> * Raytheon Missile Systems in Tucson, AZ;
> * Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX;
> * Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD;
> * United Technology Company subsidiary Pratt & Whitney in East Hartford, CT; or
> * General Electric Aircraft Engines in Cincinnati, OH. There are no known offset agreements in connection with this proposed sale. Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips to Pakistan involving U.S. Government and contractor representatives for technical review/support and program management of the aircraft.
> 
> 
> Item 2: Weapons for F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft - $650 Million
> 
> # The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of:500 AIM-120C5 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM);
> # 12 AMRAAM training missiles
> # these have seeker warheads, but lack engines;
> # 200 AIM-9M-8/9 Sidewinder Short-Range Air-Air Missiles; they are the version before the fifth-generation AIM-9X;
> # 240 LAU-129/A Launchers
> # these support AMRAAM or Sidewinder missiles;
> # 500 Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) Guidance Kits: GBU-31/38 Guided Bomb Unit (GBU) kits;
> # 1600 Enhanced-GBU-12/24 GBUs;
> # 800 MK-82 500 pound General Purpose (GP) and MK-84 2,000 pound GP bombs;
> # 700 BLU-109 2000 pound bunker-buster bombs with the FMU-143 Fuse; and,
> # Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares, and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications, and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability will also be provided.
> 
> The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $650 million.
> 
> The principal contractors will be:
> 
> * BAE Advanced Systems in Greenlawn, NY;
> * Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX;
> * Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control in Dallas, TX;
> * Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX; and,
> * Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD. There are no known offset agreements in connection with this proposed sale. Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips to Pakistan involving U.S. Government and contractor representatives for technical review/support, program management, and modification of the aircraft.
> 
> 
> Item 3: F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification Kits - $1.3 billion
> 
> The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of 60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update (MLU) modification and Falcon Star Structural Service Life Enhancement kits consisting of:
> 
> * APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or the APG-66(V)2 radar;
> * Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS);
> * AN/APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems;
> * AN/ALE-47 Advanced Countermeasures Dispenser Systems;
> * Have Quick I/II Radios;
> * Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals (MIDS-LVT);
> * SNIPER (formerly known as AN/AAQ-33 PANTERA) targeting pod capability;
> * Reconnaissance pod capability;
> * Advanced Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Units (for training);
> 
> 
> MDE included in the MLU modification and structural upgrade kits;
> 
> * 21 ALQ-131 Block II Electronic Countermeasures Pods without the Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM); or ALQ-184 Electronic Countermeasures Pods without DRFM;
> * 60 ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems;
> * 1 Unit Level Trainer;
> * 10 APG-68(V)9 spare radar sets.
> 
> 
> Also included are radars, modems, receivers, installation, avionics, spare and repair parts, support equipment, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, technical assistance, publications and technical documentation, system drawings, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, and other related logistics elements necessary for full program support.
> 
> The estimated cost is $1.3 billion.
> 
> According to the DSCA, Pakistan intends to purchase the MLU Program equipment "to enhance survivability, communications connectivity, and extend the useful life of its F-16A/B fighter aircraft. The modifications and upgrades in this proposed sale will permit Pakistan's F-16A/B squadron to operate safely and enhance Pakistan's conventional deterrent capability. Pakistan's air fleet can readily use these updates to enhance and extend the life of its aircraft."
> 
> The principal contractors will be:
> 
> * BAE Advanced Systems in Greenlawn, NY;
> * Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX;
> * Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control in Dallas, TX;
> * Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX; and,
> * Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD.
> 
> 
> 
> Item 4: F-16A/B Engine Modifications & UP/STAR - $151 Million
> 
> The third contract involves Engine Modifications and Falcon UP/STAR Structural Upgrades as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $151 million.
> 
> More specifically, the Government of Pakistan has requested engine improvements and structural modifications to its F-16 fleet, which includes a possible sale of:
> 
> * 14 F100-PW-220E engines;
> * 14 Falcon UP/STAR F-16 structural upgrade kits;
> * De-modification and preparation of 26 aircraft;
> * Support equipment;
> * Software development/integration;
> * Modification kits;
> * Spares, and repair parts;
> * Flight test instrumentation;
> * Publications and technical documentation;
> * Personnel training and training equipment;
> * U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to support the program.
> 
> 
> The principal contractors will be:
> 
> * Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX; and,
> * United Technology Company subsidiary Pratt & Whitney in East Hartford, CT.
> 
> 
> 
> Potential Controversies
> 
> The DSCA has said that "Release of this system would not significantly reduce India's quantitative or qualitative military advantage". India disagrees and military experts in Delhi will likely note that the same equipment (GPS, targeting pods, bunker-busters) that could potentially find uses against al-Qaeda terrorists in Pakistan's "lawless frontier" could also be used in precision strikes on India's military facilities in the event of war.
> 
> The DSCA counters that release of the F-16C/D Block 50/52 aircraft to Pakistan "will neither affect the regional balance of power nor introduce a new technology as this level of capability or higher already exists in other countries in the region". India does operate more advanced SU-30MKI aircraft with R-77 "AMRAAMski" missiles, advanced avionics, et. al.; these are superior in range, armament, and maneuverability to Pakistan's F-16s and will remain so. Meanwhile, India's $7-10 billion MRCA competition is certain to introduce 125-200 aircraft that are certain to be more advanced than the F-16 Block 50/52.
> 
> The U.S. DSCA adds in its submission to Congress that "The modification of the engines and Falcon UP/STAR structural updates will provide capable F-16s that can be used for close air support in ongoing operations contributing to the GWOT." The DSCA also cites the June 2004 designation of Pakistan as a Major Non-North Atlantic Treaty Organization Ally in its submission. The British commander of NATO's ISAF force in Southern Afghanistan sees Pakistan's role in a rather different light, however; he recently noted that al-Qaeda in Afghanistan is still run out of Pakistan (specifically Quetta), with Pakistani knowledge and even support from Islamist elements in its security apparatus. Ah, the dynamics of counter-insurgency in tribal societies. Pakistan angrily denies this, of course.
> 
> India's objections to this sale have been muted thus far, and phrased carefully to emphasize their effect on India-Pakistan ties rather than India-U.S. ties. Meanwhile, President Bush's personal diplomacy approach has fostered a strong relationship with Gen. Musharraf that is inclined to view such requests favourably as part of the U.S.A.'s 3-corner balancing act in the region. Barring unusual circumstances, therefore, it's reasonable to expect this sale to go through with little more than a concerned speech or two in Congress.
> 
> Courtesy of Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA)


http://www.f-16.net/news_article1878.html


ITT to supply Electronic Countermeasure pods to Pakistan's F16 jets

Thursday, July 7, 2011






The US Air Force has awarded ITT Systems a USD49 million fixed-price contract to supply Pakistan with electronic countermeasure pods to equip its fleet of Lockheed Martin F-16 fighter aircraft, it was announced on 5 July.

The Foreign Military Sale (FMS) consists of 18 ITT AN/ALQ-211(V)9 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suite (AIDEWS) pods as well as associated equipment and data.

The AN/ALQ-211 pod is a modular system incorporating passive and active radio frequency (RF) subsystems designed to provide 'precision' radar warning, threat geolocation, situational awareness and electronic warfare suite control capabilities. The AN/ALQ-211(V) 9 variant provides digital radar warning and 'high-power' jamming.

The purchase of the electronic countermeasure pods is likely to ensure that older versions of the F-16 in service with the Pakistan Air Force are compatible with the 18 new F-16 Block 52 aircraft that were delivered from June 2010 until March 2011.


Read more: ITT to supply Electronic Countermeasure pods to Pakistan's F16 jets ~ Terminal X ITT to supply Electronic Countermeasure pods to Pakistan's F16 jets ~ Terminal X





Pakistan to Exercise Options for More F-16s
Khan notes that U.S. Navy has refused to release 14 ex-Pakistani F-16s that were part of the "Peace Gate III/IV" order of 71 planes.In 2006, the value of 60 MLU kits was quoted as $1.3 billion. The upgrade was approved for 45 Block 15s, and now has been curtailed at 35 planes, Khan said.
Pakistan to Exercise Options for More F-16s - Defense News



ANTIBODY said:


> qouting  Hkhan from pakdef
> 
> 36 F-16 C/D Block 52+ contract was for approximately $3 billion.
> 
> 18 F-16 C/D Block 52 @ $1.42 billion
> 
> $628 million for all the armaments (AIM-120, Sidewinders, JDAM, 2000lbs bombs, LGM kits, etc)
> 
> $95 million for 500 Sidewinders
> The second batch of Block 52+ will be not cost $1.42 billion since most of the training and infrastructure will be in place.
> 
> PAF buying more Block 52+ has zero bearing on the procurement programs of JF-17 and FC-20 or MMRC (not sure why folks equate the procurement of any weapon system with Bharati plans).





> *More Pakistan Air Force F-16A/B upgrade Kits Ordered*
> 
> *Lockheed Martin has been awarded a new contract to provide an additional ten upgrade kits for Pakistan Air Force F-16A/B Block 15 fighters
> Dave Allport -
> 30-Jul-2011*
> 
> LOCKHEED MARTIN was awarded a $42.31 million Foreign Military Sales contract on July 29 through the US Air Force for ten additional Enhanced Modernisation Program kits for Pakistan Air Force (PAF) F-16A/B Block 15 aircraft. The order follows on from a previous $325.485 million deal for 35 F-16A/B Block 15 Mid-Life Update (MLU) kits that was awarded to Lockheed Martin on May 21, 2010. Prior to this, a deal had already been signed on June 29, 2009, with Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) for installation of the kits on these aircraft.
> Pakistani defence officials subsequently confirmed on December 10, 2010, that a final agreement had been signed the previous week for the installation work by TAI. Work then commenced around two months later, when the PAF sent the first F-16s to TAI&#8217;s facility in Ankara for upgrade. *Only the first two or three aircraft are being worked on in Ankara, following which the remaining F-16s are being upgraded locally by TAI personnel in Pakistan.
> *
> More Pakistan Air Force F-16A/B upgrade Kits Ordered: key.Aero: The Homepage of Aviation


----------



## pak-yes

MZUBAIR said:


> *Major U.S. Arms Sales and Grants to Pakistan Since 2001*
> 
> Major post-2001 defense supplies provided, or soon to be provided, under FMF include:
> 
> ! *eight P-3C Orion *maritime patrol aircraft and their refurbishment (valued at $474 million);
> ! about *5,250 TOW anti-armor missiles *($186 million; 2,007 delivered);
> ! more than *5,600 military radio sets *($163 million);
> ! *six AN/TPS-77 surveillance radars *($100 million);
> ! *six C-130E transport aircraft and their refurbishment *($76 million);
> ! *five refurbished SH-2I Super Seasprite maritime helicopters *granted under EDA ($67 million);
> ! *one ex-Oliver Hazard Perry class missile frigate via EDA *($65 million);
> ! *20 AH-1F Cobra attack *helicopters via EDA ($48 million, *12 refurbished *and delivered); and
> ! *121 refurbished TOW missile launchers *($25 million).
> 
> Supplies paid for with a mix of Pakistani national funds and FMF include:
> ! *up to 60 Mid-Life Update kits for F-16A/B combat aircraft *(valued at $891 million, with $477 million of this in FMF, Pakistan currently plans to purchase 35 such kits); and
> ! *115 M-109 self-propelled howitzers *($87 million, with $53 million in FMF).
> Notable items paid or to be paid for entirely with Pakistani national funds include:
> ! *18 new F-16C/D Block 50/52 combat aircraft *(valued at $1.43 billion; none delivered to date);
> !* F-16 armaments including 500 AMRAAM air-to-air missiles*; *1,450 2,000-pound bombs*; *500 JDAM Tail Kits for gravity bombs*; and *1,600 Enhanced Paveway laser-guided kits*, also for gravity bombs ($629 million);
> ! *100 Harpoon anti-ship missiles *($298 million);
> ! *500 Sidewinder air-to-air missiles *($95 million); and
> !* six Phalanx Close-In Weapons System naval guns *($80 million).
> 
> While the Pentagon notified Congress on the possible transfer to Pakistan of three P-3B aircraft as EDA grants that would be modified to carry the *E-2C Hawkeye airborne early warning suite in a deal worth up to $855 million,* this effort has not progressed beyond the notification stage. Other major EDA grantssince 2001 include 14 F-16A/B combat aircraft and 39 T-37 military trainer jets. Under Coalition
> Support Funds (part of the Pentagon budget), *Pakistan has received 26 Bell 412 utility helicopters, along with related parts and maintenance, valued at $235 million*. Finally, under 1206, Frontier Corps, and Pakistan Counterinsurgency Capability Fund authorities, the United States has provided helicopter spare parts, various night vision devices, radios, body armor, helmets, first aid kits, litters, and large quantities of other individual soldier equipment.
> 
> *Source*



If we calculate the per unit price it gives 80 Million dollars and armaments price is separate. when block 60 is 60 mils per unit.So how can Block 52 be of 80Mils.


----------



## Mani2020

pak-yes said:


> If we calculate the per unit price it gives 80 Million dollars and armaments price is separate. when block 60 is 60 mils per unit.So how can Block 52 be of 80Mils.



Because it also includes spare parts and other things for the maintenance of aircraft where as the 60 million for block-16 will be just per unit price without spare parts and other related equipments


----------



## peacemaker10

&#9770;&#9770;&#9770;&#9770;;915661 said:


> THAT Will give massive ulcers to Indians.




Yep. massive ulcers and CURED !!


----------



## Quwa

Stealth said:


> Can you telme how JF17 is so called STATE OF THE ART and or even FRONTLINE fighter ?? or even capable to down 4 4.5 fighter ?


The question was posited on you...but anyways, I can tell you that the technology used on the JF-17 for its avionics, ECM/EW and even radar are more advanced than what is on the current F-16A/Bs. This is simply owing to the nature of commercially available technology, today's market will have better products than say 30+ years ago. Secondly, over the next couple years the JF-17 will be equipped with HMDS, allowing to use 5th generation WVRAAM (such as IRIS-T, A-Darter, ASRAAM, etc). The F-16A/B Block-15 does NOT have this capability, in fact, it doesn't even have a data-link module.

However, that is the reason why PAF is going ahead with the MLU for its F-16A/Bs, which in effect will bring them to the same standard as Block-52+ (same radar, ECM/EW, JHMCS, Link-16, etc) minus the range and payload. I urge you to search some of PakDef's archives where PAF officers have repeatedly stated that JF-17 will be 2nd only to the Block-52+. In fact, the former PAF Chief, ACM Tanvir Ahmad himself said that the avionics, radar, ECM/EW tech on JF-17 is from the same generation (i.e. contemporary) as the systems used on modern 4+ generation fighters. YES there is a difference in quality of those systems owing to the fact that JF-17 is lower-cost, lighter, etc, but it isn't obsolete or old.

That said, Thales-MBDA offered the PAF the MICA and TopOwl-F (their HMD/S geared for export with MICA) for use on JF-17...this is 4/4.5 generation technology that JF-17 may use, so who is to say that JF-17 is not in that league? In fact, even the radar system offered includes SAR (also on Block-52+ radar, AN/APG-68V9) and the standard export ECM/EW by Thales includes DRFM - which our Block-52+ in fact lacks. Plus we cannot ignore the fact that PAF is now actively looking for an AESA radar for JF-17...are you telling me that a fighter with AESA radar, HMD/S, data-link, an ECM/EW suite with DRFM, a 5th generation WVRAAM, modern day BVRAAM, etc, is not as good as a Block-15 approved for use in USAF in the late 1970s? oh and btw...since this is what the French are offering to PAF, then God knows what PAF is working on with China, Italy, Turkey, etc.

So yes, JF-17 is comparable to the Block-52+ and any other 4/4.5 generation fighter...it won't be as good, but it's still a contemporary capable of putting up a solid fight - especially in its optimal format.

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## razgriz19

ANTIBODY said:


> PAF F-16 mlu specifications and *36 blk 52* prospects in the light of our thinktanks -- just a humble way to get all the news together--so exciting
> 
> meanbird
> 
> 
> 
> blain2
> 
> 
> pshamim
> 
> 
> 
> fatman
> 
> 
> araz



btw we r getting only 32 blk 52 not 36!


----------



## Manticore

razgriz19 said:


> btw we r getting only 32 blk 52 not 36!



ive quoted the think tanks ... btw look at the quotes of fatman and araz -- the 12 youve added [instead of 18]might be the extra ones , which were embargoed , or we might order these 12 to take f16 squadrons upto 6


----------



## Mani2020

Mark Sien said:


> The question was posited on you...but anyways, I can tell you that the technology used on the JF-17 for its avionics, ECM/EW and even radar are more advanced than what is on the current F-16A/Bs. This is simply owing to the nature of commercially available technology, today's market will have better products than say 30+ years ago. Secondly, over the next couple years the JF-17 will be equipped with HMDS, allowing to use 5th generation WVRAAM (such as IRIS-T, A-Darter, ASRAAM, etc). The F-16A/B Block-15 does NOT have this capability, in fact, it doesn't even have a data-link module.
> 
> However, that is the reason why PAF is going ahead with the MLU for its F-16A/Bs, which in effect will bring them to the same standard as Block-52+ (same radar, ECM/EW, JHMCS, Link-16, etc) minus the range and payload. *I urge you to search some of PakDef's archives where PAF officers have repeatedly stated that JF-17 will be 2nd only to the Block-52+*. In fact, the former PAF Chief, ACM Tanvir Ahmad himself said that the avionics, radar, ECM/EW tech on JF-17 is from the same generation (i.e. contemporary) as the systems used on modern 4+ generation fighters. YES there is a difference in quality of those systems owing to the fact that JF-17 is lower-cost, lighter, etc, but it isn't obsolete or old.
> 
> *That said, Thales-MBDA offered the PAF the MICA and TopOwl-F (their HMD/S geared for export with MICA) for use on JF-17...this is 4/4.5 generation technology that JF-17 may use, so who is to say that JF-17 is not in that league? In fact, even the radar system offered includes SAR (also on Block-52+ radar, AN/APG-68V9) and the standard export ECM/EW by Thales includes DRFM - which our Block-52+ in fact lacks. Plus we cannot ignore the fact that PAF is now actively looking for an AESA radar for JF-17...are you telling me that a fighter with AESA radar, HMD/S, data-link, an ECM/EW suite with DRFM, a 5th generation WVRAAM, modern day BVRAAM, etc, is not as good as a Block-15 approved for use in USAF in the late 1970s? oh and btw...since this is what the French are offering to PAF, then God knows what PAF is working on with China, Italy, Turkey, etc.
> *
> So yes, JF-17 is comparable to the Block-52+ and any other 4/4.5 generation fighter...it won't be as good, but it's still a contemporary capable of putting up a solid fight - especially in its optimal format.



Firstly about your comments regarding PAF officers stating that jf-17 is 2nd to f-16 block 52+, so what sir its not a big deal coz other than f-16 block 52+ what 4++ generation aircraft we have? our inventory is full of 3rd generation aircrafts and most of which are obsolete so jf-17 2nd to block 52+ is obvious 

Secondly the french deal , now these are old things coz every one knows this deal is dead so are the HMDS, RADARS ,MICA n stuff you are talking about, And lets suppose if somehow PAF brings back france on talk tables still there will b a lot of ambiguity involved in this deal as there are many factors having direct influence on the deal. so imagining jf-17 with all these french goodies is a distant thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quwa

Mani2020 said:


> Firstly about your comments regarding PAF officers stating that jf-17 is 2nd to f-16 block 52+, so what sir its not a big deal coz other than f-16 block 52+ what 4++ generation aircraft we have? our inventory is full of 3rd generation aircrafts and most of which are obsolete so jf-17 2nd to block 52+ is obvious


The statement was in regards to the claim that the F-16A/Bs are superior to the JF-17, which they cannot be since the officers said that the _current_ JF-17 is 2nd only to Block-52+. That said, the then ACM's words are heavier in which he more or less stated that the systems used on JF-17 are of the same generation/level of technology as Gripen or Rafale - except we know the later set have better performing systems within that league. Nonetheless, it is clear that the systems used on JF-17 are not obsolete or outdated.



> Secondly the french deal , now these are old things coz every one knows this deal is dead so are the HMDS, RADARS ,MICA n stuff you are talking about, And lets suppose if somehow PAF brings back france on talk tables still there will b a lot of ambiguity involved in this deal as there are many factors having direct influence on the deal. so imagining jf-17 with all these french goodies is a distant thing


In the latest Air Forces Monthly edition (July 2010), Alan Warnes quoted the PAF saying that the French deal is still active. In fact, the PAF said that the French government is supporting the deal, and that the reports quoting "unnamed sources" are false. You can ask fatman to pick up the edition of AFM and confirm my claim:

_Reports in late March that the French Government was refusing to allow the sale of a Thales avionics system was denied by the CAS: "I saw the report quoting unnamed sources or any French Government official. I have had discussions with the French Government officials who have assured me that this is not the position of their Government. I think someone is trying to cause mischief - to put pressure on France not to supply us with the avionics we want."_ (p54 AFM July 2010)

_In early April it was reported that the French Government would not supply the Thales avionics to the PAF for the JF-17; however, the Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman, told AFM in mid-April that the French procurement agency, the Direction Generale l'Armament (DGA), had assured him that the delivery would go ahead._ (AFM July 2010 Headlines)

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## MastanKhan

Mark Sien said:


> The question was posited on you...but anyways, I can tell you that the technology used on the JF-17 for its avionics, ECM/EW and even radar are more advanced than what is on the current F-16A/Bs. This is simply owing to the nature of commercially available technology, today's market will have better products than say 30+ years ago. Secondly, over the next couple years the JF-17 will be equipped with HMDS, allowing to use 5th generation WVRAAM (such as IRIS-T, A-Darter, ASRAAM, etc). The F-16A/B Block-15 does NOT have this capability, in fact, it doesn't even have a data-link module.
> 
> However, that is the reason why PAF is going ahead with the MLU for its F-16A/Bs, which in effect will bring them to the same standard as Block-52+ (same radar, ECM/EW, JHMCS, Link-16, etc) minus the range and payload. I urge you to search some of PakDef's archives where PAF officers have repeatedly stated that JF-17 will be 2nd only to the Block-52+. In fact, the former PAF Chief, ACM Tanvir Ahmad himself said that the avionics, radar, ECM/EW tech on JF-17 is from the same generation (i.e. contemporary) as the systems used on modern 4+ generation fighters. YES there is a difference in quality of those systems owing to the fact that JF-17 is lower-cost, lighter, etc, but it isn't obsolete or old.
> 
> That said, Thales-MBDA offered the PAF the MICA and TopOwl-F (their HMD/S geared for export with MICA) for use on JF-17...this is 4/4.5 generation technology that JF-17 may use, so who is to say that JF-17 is not in that league? In fact, even the radar system offered includes SAR (also on Block-52+ radar, AN/APG-68V9) and the standard export ECM/EW by Thales includes DRFM - which our Block-52+ in fact lacks. Plus we cannot ignore the fact that PAF is now actively looking for an AESA radar for JF-17...are you telling me that a fighter with AESA radar, HMD/S, data-link, an ECM/EW suite with DRFM, a 5th generation WVRAAM, modern day BVRAAM, etc, is not as good as a Block-15 approved for use in USAF in the late 1970s? oh and btw...since this is what the French are offering to PAF, then God knows what PAF is working on with China, Italy, Turkey, etc.
> 
> So yes, JF-17 is comparable to the Block-52+ and any other 4/4.5 generation fighter...it won't be as good, but it's still a contemporary capable of putting up a solid fight - especially in its optimal format.



Hi,

Indeed with that package, the JF 17 is an extremely deadly aircraft---but we have to see it---. For a long time we have been living on promises---.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

nothing worth we got from the aid all are old


----------



## MastanKhan

Super Falcon said:


> nothing worth we got from the aid all are old



Hi,

That is not right my good man---we got some really good stuff----it is just that we had such a big shortage that it will take some time to fill up what is neede.

But truthfully---pak has more than enoguh to absorb with the available resources.

We just need to keep our focus intact---the blk 52 package and the mlu package is a massive force multiplier for paf---.

Remember we are going from one kind to F 16 to 5 levels up in one jump. We do not have enough resources to absorb all that is coming in this short time. 

Now if we had gotten over this issue by the end of year 2002 and ordered what we needed---we would be living in a different time zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

Mark Sien said:


> Tell me...what makes F-16A/B better than JF-17 other than physical range/payload? Can you show us specific stats, not just general statements?



mark
Please let people also be reminded that we were keen to accept gripen which has a similar weight and armament carrying capacitty than our Thunders. So what has changed now?
Araz


----------



## TOPGUN

MZUBAIR said:


> *Major U.S. Arms Sales and Grants to Pakistan Since 2001*
> 
> Major post-2001 defense supplies provided, or soon to be provided, under FMF include:
> 
> ! *eight P-3C Orion *maritime patrol aircraft and their refurbishment (valued at $474 million);
> ! about *5,250 TOW anti-armor missiles *($186 million; 2,007 delivered);
> ! more than *5,600 military radio sets *($163 million);
> ! *six AN/TPS-77 surveillance radars *($100 million);
> ! *six C-130E transport aircraft and their refurbishment *($76 million);
> ! *five refurbished SH-2I Super Seasprite maritime helicopters *granted under EDA ($67 million);
> ! *one ex-Oliver Hazard Perry class missile frigate via EDA *($65 million);
> ! *20 AH-1F Cobra attack *helicopters via EDA ($48 million, *12 refurbished *and delivered); and
> ! *121 refurbished TOW missile launchers *($25 million).
> 
> Supplies paid for with a mix of Pakistani national funds and FMF include:
> ! *up to 60 Mid-Life Update kits for F-16A/B combat aircraft *(valued at $891 million, with $477 million of this in FMF, Pakistan currently plans to purchase 35 such kits); and
> ! *115 M-109 self-propelled howitzers *($87 million, with $53 million in FMF).
> Notable items paid or to be paid for entirely with Pakistani national funds include:
> ! *18 new F-16C/D Block 50/52 combat aircraft *(valued at $1.43 billion; none delivered to date);
> !* F-16 armaments including 500 AMRAAM air-to-air missiles*; *1,450 2,000-pound bombs*; *500 JDAM Tail Kits for gravity bombs*; and *1,600 Enhanced Paveway laser-guided kits*, also for gravity bombs ($629 million);
> ! *100 Harpoon anti-ship missiles *($298 million);
> ! *500 Sidewinder air-to-air missiles *($95 million); and
> !* six Phalanx Close-In Weapons System naval guns *($80 million).
> 
> While the Pentagon notified Congress on the possible transfer to Pakistan of three P-3B aircraft as EDA grants that would be modified to carry the *E-2C Hawkeye airborne early warning suite in a deal worth up to $855 million,* this effort has not progressed beyond the notification stage. Other major EDA grantssince 2001 include 14 F-16A/B combat aircraft and 39 T-37 military trainer jets. Under Coalition
> Support Funds (part of the Pentagon budget), *Pakistan has received 26 Bell 412 utility helicopters, along with related parts and maintenance, valued at $235 million*. Finally, under 1206, Frontier Corps, and Pakistan Counterinsurgency Capability Fund authorities, the United States has provided helicopter spare parts, various night vision devices, radios, body armor, helmets, first aid kits, litters, and large quantities of other individual soldier equipment.
> 
> *Source*



Awsome detail .. but where are these 5 SH-21 Super Seasprite maritime hels ?


----------



## Imran Khan

TOPGUN said:


> Awsome detail .. but where are these 5 SH-21 Super Seasprite maritime hels ?




we already reject that junk sir i think you dont read forum last month. sh-21 is made in 1959


----------



## TOPGUN

Imran Khan said:


> we already reject that junk sir i think you dont read forum last month. sh-21 is made in 1959



Yes bro i must have missed it last month.. anyhow good we rejected that junk but i wonder what will replace it if we still want US orgin heli's


----------



## Manticore

PAF F-16s Being Upgraded

The first LOA providing for the production of eighteen F-16C/D Block 52 aircraft is underway: four aircraft will be ready in June 2010; four aircraft in August 2010; five aircraft in October 2010; four aircraft in Dec 2010; and, one aircraft in December 2011. The second LOA provides for munitions and includes: five hundred Raytheon AIM-120C-5 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM); seven hundred and fifty Mark 84 2,000lb General Purpose bombs; seven hundred BLU-109 2,000lb Penetrator bombs; 500 Joint Direct Attack Munitions (JDAM) tail kits; 1,600 Enhanced Guided Bomb Unit (EGBU) kits; and assorted bomb fuzes and support equipment. These weapons will be available for delivery to Pakistan beginning in June 2010. The third LOA provides for the Mid-Life Update (MLU) of their current fleet of 46 aircraft: four of these aircraft are currently in Fort Worth undergoing Trial Verification Installation, which is part of the mid-life upgrade (MLU) programme. Under the MLU LOA, Pakistan is procuring Falcon STAR structural upgrade kits for the 32 original F-16A/B aircraft and 35 MLU avionics upgrade kits for the current fleet (including three of the recently transferred EDA aircraft). There is an option on the contract to procure 11 additional MLU avionics upgrade kits for the remaining eleven aircraft. Pakistan has not yet exercised this option, but plans to do so at a future date.

The Falcon STAR structural upgrade is very similar to that provided to other F-16A/B customers. Falcon STAR replaces critical structural components in the F-16 required to return the A/B airframes to a structural life of 8,000 spectrum hours. Falcon STAR is thus required to keep the original 32 PAF F-16A/Bs airworthy. The MLU avionics upgrade kits are being designed to provide the PAFs F-16A/B Block 15s with many of the same capabilities as the new Block 52 F-16s that the PAF is procuring. The MLU kit replaces most of the 1980s avionics in the Block 15s with newer, advanced avionics systems from the Block 52 F-16s. The MLU upgrade kits will include: Northrop Grumman APG-68(V)9 radar; Embedded GPS/INS (EGI); Link-16 data link; APX-113 Advanced Identify Friend or Foe (AIFF); glass cockpit with colour moving map display; ALQ-211(V)9 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suite (AIDEWS) pod; Night Vision Imaging System (NVIS) cockpit and external lighting; Sniper Advanced Targetting Pod; Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System (JHMCS); Reconnaissance Pod capability; improved avionics systems; JDAM capability; EGBU capability; AIM-120 AMRAAM capability; and AGM-84L Harpoon Block 2 capability. While many of the avionics systems and capabilities are common with the new Block 52 F-16s and the MLU, some significant differences remain between the MLU F-16 Block 15s and the new PAF F-16 Block 52s: there are no improvements to the Block 15s mission range and loiter time; there are no engine improvements; and, there are no improvements to payload capacity. Overall, the MLU programme will extend the service life of Pakistans original F-16 aircraft and very significantly increase the capability of the PAF to conduct close air support and nighttime precision attack missions. Regarding programme status, the first four F-16 MLU aircraft are undergoing work in Fort Worth, Texas now. The USAFs schedule for delivery of these aircraft is December 2011.


:: TEMPUR OFFICIAL WEBSITE - English Section - PAF F-16s Being Upgraded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpower

Does anyone knows for sure are PAF getting CFT's with F16 Block 52 or not?


----------



## Crypto

pakpower said:


> Does anyone knows for sure are PAF getting CFT's with F16 Block 52 or not?



Yes CFT's are definitely part of new F16 Bock 52 jets. CFTs are detachable on the ground and depending upon the mission requirement may be installed. Remember CFT does increase drag and can only be detached on the ground.

Our existing F16 which are getting MLU will have all the tech from block 52 minus CFT and new engine.


----------



## pakpower

Echelon said:


> Yes CFT's are definitely part of new F16 Bock 52 jets. CFTs are detachable on the ground and depending upon the mission requirement may be installed. Remember CFT does increase drag and can only be detached on the ground.
> 
> Our existing F16 which are getting MLU will have all the tech from block 52 minus CFT and new engine.



Is there any possibility that we can configure MLU F-16 for the use of CFT's.


----------



## blain2

One clarification about Goodrich DB-110 pods. The older F-16 A/Bs have also been equipped with these pods since they arrived in Pakistan at the beginning of 09. They have been used extensively for operations in the tribal areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

pakpower said:


> Is there any possibility that we can configure MLU F-16 for the use of CFT's.



No. Secondly, PAF F-16s will not fly with CFTs on routine missions. The CFTs will be employed as and when the need arises as per CAS, PAF. (Source AFM). Meaning that when the air crews are training for long range strike missions etc. I suspect something is afoot to acquire tankers from the US to support the F-16 fleet which would make the CFTs unnecessary inside of Pakistan.

On average, with CFTs loaded, it gives the F-16 an endurance of approximately 3.5-4 hours (this depends on speed, altitude and payload as well).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

self delete


----------



## Donatello

blain2 said:


> No. Secondly, PAF F-16s will not fly with CFTs on routine missions. The CFTs will be employed as and when the need arises as per CAS, PAF. (Source AFM). Meaning that when the air crews are training for long range strike missions etc. I suspect something is afoot to acquire tankers from the US to support the F-16 fleet which would make the CFTs unnecessary inside of Pakistan.
> 
> On average, with CFTs loaded, it gives the F-16 an endurance of approximately 3.5-4 hours (this depends on speed, altitude and payload as well).





Considering the smaller size of our airspace it is not a must item, plus does anyone know how it affects the G limit of the aircraft because unlike the external tanks under the plane, these cannot be jettisoned.


----------



## Jigs

ANTIBODY said:


> a quick question plz..
> 
> what are the differences and similarities btw paf blk 50 --to-- Wild Weasel , Block 50/52 Plus specs-- as posted above



Block 50/52 and 50/52+ have a few differences. First the ones ending in 2 like 32 42 etc mean they use PW engines rather then GE ones. (Opinions vary on which ones are better but they are similar in thrust more(USAF maintenance crews) lean towards the GE engines though) As far as the + area that means CFTs APG-68(*V9*) radars and also JHMCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myth_buster_1

today is 1st sept.. what happened to the 4 f-16s that were to be delivered in aug?


----------



## Jigs

penumbra said:


> Considering the smaller size of our airspace it is not a must item, plus does anyone know how it affects the G limit of the aircraft because unlike the external tanks under the plane, these cannot be jettisoned.



Well if PAF equips F-16s with CFTs it would mean for a long range strike role so they will most likely have escorts. Since if they are intercepted before reaching the target(without escorts) it would mean they would have to get rid of the drop tanks and A/G weapons and go into dogfight mode which pretty much ends the mission right there.


----------



## BATMAN

^^Why would F-16 will will be flying with both CFT and drop tank?


----------



## Jigs

BATMAN said:


> ^^Why would F-16 will will be flying with both CFT and drop tank?



More Fuel=More Range. 

See here.







And here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

BATMAN said:


> ^^Why would F-16 will will be flying with both CFT and drop tank?



A highly unlikely scenario, because that would mean flying all the way deep into enemy territory. F-16s might have long range with both CFTs an drop tanks on, but their escorts might not. Actually escorts would need more fuel than F-16s that are on air interdiction/attack mission, as escorts will be dog fighting, burning up a lot of fuel.


But the thing is, you can always fly with CFTs on and no drop tanks. That way you still maintain the high G pulls of F-16s. Don't know exactly how much, as CFTs are a new concept for PAF at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Guys, 

Need some info which is about 36 F-16s but slightly out of the way. I want to ask is there a cap on this offer that after 36, we wouldn't be sold additional ones even if we want to buy more? So thats the maximum PAF could have and if it wants more, it would have to go for other options but F-16 Block 52. Is it so?

Side question, is there any other US aircraft platform that is available to us as an option?


----------



## Nahraf

After 36 F-16 Block 52 Pakistan should order additional 72 F-16 Block 52 or its upgrade F-16 Block 60. We need to counter Indian MMRCA as soon as possible as FC-20 would need time to integrate.


----------



## MAB

^^^ Pakistan does not have the money to order 72 F-16 blk 52 and with the current floods our funds are basically dried up for the next 5 years or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maverick1977

when will the last of F16A/B will be upgraded to MLU


----------



## Donatello

maverick1977 said:


> when will the last of F16A/B will be upgraded to MLU



Around 2014.


----------



## Super Falcon

well after this MLU they will be good at high alltitudes as F 16 always reckon for low flying fights a best fighter jet after MLU can it gain high alltitude fight master status too


----------



## Quwa

graphican said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need some info which is about 36 F-16s but slightly out of the way. I want to ask is there a cap on this offer that after 36, we wouldn't be sold additional ones even if we want to buy more? So thats the maximum PAF could have and if it wants more, it would have to go for other options but F-16 Block 52. Is it so?
> 
> Side question, is there any other US aircraft platform that is available to us as an option?


There are no limits on how many F-16s PAF can buy, but for aircraft beyond the 36 it will have to negotiate another agreement. And if it does want more F-16s, it can choose to acquire more Block-52+, or a more advanced variant - should it be able to afford them. 


Nahraf said:


> After 36 F-16 Block 52 Pakistan should order additional 72 F-16 Block 52 or its upgrade F-16 Block 60. We need to counter Indian MMRCA as soon as possible as FC-20 would need time to integrate.


PAF originally planned for 55~75 new-built F-16s, right now it agreed to buy a maximum of 36 from the U.S. IMO if PAF decides to buy additional new-built F-16s, it would go for 1 or 2 additional squadrons (on top of the 36 already agreed upon). On the other hand, the PAF has the option to pick up used F-16s via the Excess Defence Article program. The airframes could be acquired for free or at least very cheaply, and all the PAF would need to do is have them upgraded through MLU (F-16A/B) and CCIP (F-16C/D). The upgrades can bring the used F-16s to Block-52+ standards in terms radar, avionics, ECM/EW, weapon-systems - or even higher when the Raytheon RACR and Northrop SABR AESA radars are on the market. 


MAB said:


> ^^^ Pakistan does not have the money to order 72 F-16 blk 52 and with the current floods our funds are basically dried up for the next 5 years or so.


Perhaps, but we need to wait and see how budgeting is going to be managed. Although the PAF still has the option to get a good number of used F-16s and have them upgraded, a much cheaper option than new-built models.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Mark Sien said:


> There are no limits on how many F-16s PAF can buy, but for aircraft beyond the 36 it will have to negotiate another agreement. And if it does want more F-16s, it can choose to acquire more Block-52+, or a more advanced variant - should it be able to afford them.
> 
> PAF originally planned for 55~75 new-built F-16s, right now it agreed to buy a maximum of 36 from the U.S. IMO if PAF decides to buy additional new-built F-16s, it would go for 1 or 2 additional squadrons (on top of the 36 already agreed upon). On the other hand, the PAF has the option to pick up used F-16s via the Excess Defence Article program. The airframes could be acquired for free or at least very cheaply, and all the PAF would need to do is have them upgraded through MLU (F-16A/B) and CCIP (F-16C/D). The upgrades can bring the used F-16s to Block-52+ standards in terms radar, avionics, ECM/EW, weapon-systems - or even higher when the Raytheon RACR and Northrop SABR AESA radars are on the market.
> 
> Perhaps, but we need to wait and see how budgeting is going to be managed. Although the PAF still has the option to get a good number of used F-16s and have them upgraded, a much cheaper option than new-built models.



if the PAF wants more blk/52s other than the 18+18, then negotiations have to be started fairly soon as the LM assembly line has only three orders on line for Morrocco, Turkey and Egypt, a total of 78-80 aircraft. at a peace-time production pace of 24 a/c per year, that is 3-4 years of work before the assembly line moves over to the F-35.

IMO EDA F-16s would be the ideal platform to get more F-16 blk/25MLUs.


----------



## Quwa

fatman17 said:


> if the PAF wants more blk/52s other than the 18+18, then negotiations have to be started fairly soon as the LM assembly line has only three orders on line for Morrocco, Turkey and Egypt, a total of 78-80 aircraft. at a peace-time production pace of 24 a/c per year, that is 3-4 years of work before the assembly line moves over to the F-35.
> 
> IMO EDA F-16s would be the ideal platform to get more F-16 blk/25MLUs.


Agreed about EDA F-16s.

Regarding the LM production line, it might be extended further if Iraq manages to finalize an order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

Sorry for Stupid question but i am little confused.....


Who is upgrading our F 16s.....??

American firm or Turkish TAI

And if its American then what contract did we had with TAI?

(I remember some news and got all mixed up. Please clarify.)


----------



## fatman17

mjnaushad said:


> Sorry for Stupid question but i am little confused.....
> 
> 
> Who is upgrading our F 16s.....??
> 
> American firm or Turkish TAI
> 
> And if its American then what contract did we had with TAI?
> 
> (I remember some news and got all mixed up. Please clarify.)



TAI was given a $75m to upgrade 41 a/c (1 attrition loss) - 4 a/c are being MLUed in the US. - all the MLU equipment was purchased by Pakistan from the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sapper

fatman17 said:


> TAI was given a $75m to upgrade 41 a/c (1 attrition loss) - 4 a/c are being MLUed in the US. - all the MLU equipment was purchased by Pakistan from the US.



Pakistan probably chose to do it via TAI because they are cheaper, much much cheaper than the Lockheed Martin.

The ones (4 in number) are being done by LM to act as proof of concept and evaluation of PAF's MLU and Falcon Star upgrade Kit.

Regards,
Sapper


----------



## Nahraf

Mark Sien said:


> Regarding the LM production line, it might be extended further if Iraq manages to finalize an order.



Agreed. Lockheed Martin is not going to close the assembly line at least until F-35 has been delivered. I think new 18+18+36 F-16 Block 52 is better deal for Pakistan for foreseeable future.



Mark Sien said:


> PAF has the option to pick up used F-16s via the Excess Defence Article program. The airframes could be acquired for free or at least very cheaply, and all the PAF would need to do is have them upgraded through MLU (F-16A/B) and CCIP (F-16C/D). The upgrades can bring the used F-16s to Block-52+ standards in terms radar, avionics, ECM/EW, weapon-systems - or even higher when the Raytheon RACR and Northrop SABR AESA radars are on the market



That is good option.


----------



## Donatello

Mark Sien said:


> There are no limits on how many F-16s PAF can buy, but for aircraft beyond the 36 it will have to negotiate another agreement. And if it does want more F-16s, it can choose to acquire more Block-52+, or a more advanced variant - should it be able to afford them.
> 
> *PAF originally planned for 55~75 new-built F-16s, right now it agreed to buy a maximum of 36 from the U.S. IMO if PAF decides to buy additional new-built F-16s, it would go for 1 or 2 additional squadrons (on top of the 36 already agreed upon). On the other hand, the PAF has the option to pick up used F-16s via the Excess Defence Article program. The airframes could be acquired for free or at least very cheaply, and all the PAF would need to do is have them upgraded through MLU (F-16A/B) and CCIP (F-16C/D). The upgrades can bring the used F-16s to Block-52+ standards in terms radar, avionics, ECM/EW, weapon-systems - or even higher when the Raytheon RACR and Northrop SABR AESA radars are on the market. *
> 
> Perhaps, but we need to wait and see how budgeting is going to be managed. Although the PAF still has the option to get a good number of used F-16s and have them upgraded, a much cheaper option than new-built models.





That's a good point because once EDA materializes, PAF can get F-16s from other nations that may not need them or want to phase them out.

I think it would be good if PAF picked up useds ones and ordered the MLUs...they will be nearly as good with, the exception of CFTs of course.


----------



## Quwa

Yes and EDA would also allow PAF to stockpile a good number of inoperable A/B and C/D airframes for spare-parts cannibalization, attrition reserves, etc - for free or very cheap. The second advantage is the fact that F-16 is backed by one of history's largest global maintenance and support networks. Even during the embargoes of the 1990s, it was this network (albeit costly) that allowed PAF to maintain its F-16 fleet so well. Nowadays it is considered a common fighter and finding spare-parts through private contracts wouldn't be a huge problem - even during an embargo. 

As for the F-16s, they're an excellent force-multiplier - both high performance and matured, and set to be in wide-scale service for decades to come. Excellent combination (in addition to what I said above about support, EDA, etc) as far as the PAF is concerned. The Block-52+/MLU equipped with their AN/APG-68(V9), AIM-120C5, Link-16, JHMCS & 5th Gen WVRAAM (IRIS-T or AIM-9X) makes it an excellent counter to the IAF's Su-30MKI and formidable adversary for MMRCA. Future upgrades (for all F-16s) will include better ECM/EW and AESA radars, such as Northrop SABR and Raytheon RACR for A/B and C/Ds alike. 

Infrastructure for additional fighters is there and PAF can certainly build up a formidable fleet of new and used fighters. If funding is difficult, then building up on EDA airframes with upgrades ($20-25mn per fighter) would be quite the attractive option for PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

fatman17 said:


> if the PAF wants more blk/52s other than the 18+18, then negotiations have to be started fairly soon as the LM assembly line has only three orders on line for Morrocco, Turkey and Egypt, a total of 78-80 aircraft. at a peace-time production pace of 24 a/c per year, that is 3-4 years of work before the assembly line moves over to the F-35.
> 
> IMO EDA F-16s would be the ideal platform to get more F-16 blk/25MLUs.


I like EDA Option PAF should acquire couple dozens cheap Block 15's via EDA and run them through MLU via TAI and at the same time go for another 18 Batch of F16's.


----------



## Quwa

Patriot said:


> I like EDA Option PAF should acquire couple dozens cheap Block 15's via EDA and run them through MLU via TAI and at the same time go for another 18 Batch of F16's.


PAF can also get used C/Ds (many are being retired now by U.S) and give them CCIP, does the same as MLU for F-16A/Bs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

> Paf has also ordered AN/ALQ-173(V) as a specific equipment along with its f-16 block 52


Till now AN/ALQ-173(V) is only been used on USAF EC-130H aircraft

=http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-aviation/52145-alq-173-v-paf-f-16-block-52-a.html#post756939

=AN/ALQ to AN/ALT - Equipment Listing



> F-16s for the Greek Air Force are being fitted with the Raytheon advanced self-protection integrated suite (ASPIS) II which includes Northrop Grumman ALR-93(V) threat warning system, Raytheon ALQ-187 jammer and BAE Systems ALE-47 chaff / flare dispenser.
> F-16s for Chile and Pakistan are fitted with the ITT AN/ALQ-211 (V) 4 electronic warfare suite.
> F-16 fighters for Oman will be equipped with BAE Systems advanced airborne reconnaissance system. Those for Poland and Morocco will be equipped with the Goodrich DB-110 reconnaissance pod.
> The F-16 carries the Lockheed Martin LANTIRN infrared navigation and targeting system. This is used in conjunction with a BAE Systems holographic display. Block 50/52 aircraft are equipped with the HARM Targeting System, AN/ASQ-213 from Raytheon.
> 
> The export version of the Sniper XR pod, the PANTERA, has been ordered by the Royal Norwegian Air Force. The first was delivered in November 2003.
> 
> Israel, with the world's largest F-16 fleet outside the USAF, has ordered 110 F-16I aircraft, of which the first was delivered in December 2003. These aircraft have Pratt & Whitney F100-PW-229 engines, Elbit avionics, Elisra electronic warfare systems and Rafael weapons and sensors, including Litening II laser target designator pods.



=F-16 Fighting Falcon Multi-Role Fighter Aircraft - Air Force Technology



> Based on US DSCA notifications, Pakistan and the United Arab Emirates have each submitted requests for 1,600 Enhanced Paveway bomb kits, as armament for their respective F-16 fleets.


=$161M in Enhanced Paveway Kits for Whom?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

ANTIBODY said:


> Paf has also ordered AN/ALQ-173(V) as a specific equipment along with its f-16 block 52
> Till now AN/ALQ-173(V) is only been used on USAF EC-130H aircraft
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-aviation/52145-alq-173-v-paf-f-16-block-52-a.html#post756939
> 
> AN/ALQ to AN/ALT - Equipment Listing
> 
> F-16s for the Greek Air Force are being fitted with the Raytheon advanced self-protection integrated suite (ASPIS) II which includes Northrop Grumman ALR-93(V) threat warning system, Raytheon ALQ-187 jammer and BAE Systems ALE-47 chaff / flare dispenser.
> 
> F-16s for Chile and Pakistan are fitted with the ITT AN/ALQ-211 (V) 4 electronic warfare suite.
> 
> 
> 
> F-16 fighters for Oman will be equipped with BAE Systems advanced airborne reconnaissance system. Those for Poland and Morocco will be equipped with the Goodrich DB-110 reconnaissance pod.
> 
> The F-16 carries the Lockheed Martin LANTIRN infrared navigation and targeting system. This is used in conjunction with a BAE Systems holographic display. Block 50/52 aircraft are equipped with the HARM Targeting System, AN/ASQ-213 from Raytheon.
> 
> The export version of the Sniper XR pod, the PANTERA, has been ordered by the Royal Norwegian Air Force. The first was delivered in November 2003.
> 
> Israel, with the world's largest F-16 fleet outside the USAF, has ordered 110 F-16I aircraft, of which the first was delivered in December 2003. These aircraft have Pratt & Whitney F100-PW-229 engines, Elbit avionics, Elisra electronic warfare systems and Rafael weapons and sensors, including Litening II laser target designator pods.
> 
> F-16 Fighting Falcon Multi-Role Fighter Aircraft - Air Force Technology




We have the equipment in place. But we need to get the F-16s MLU-ed fast enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

ANTIBODY said:


> Paf has also ordered AN/ALQ-173(V) as a specific equipment along with its f-16 block 52
> Till now AN/ALQ-173(V) is only been used on USAF EC-130H aircraft
> =http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-aviation/52145-alq-173-v-paf-f-16-block-52-a.html#post756939
> =AN/ALQ to AN/ALT - Equipment Listing
> F-16s for the Greek Air Force are being fitted with the Raytheon advanced self-protection integrated suite (ASPIS) II which includes Northrop Grumman ALR-93(V) threat warning system, Raytheon ALQ-187 jammer and BAE Systems ALE-47 chaff / flare dispenser.
> F-16s for Chile and Pakistan are fitted with the ITT AN/ALQ-211 (V) 4 electronic warfare suite.
> F-16 fighters for Oman will be equipped with BAE Systems advanced airborne reconnaissance system. Those for Poland and Morocco will be equipped with the Goodrich DB-110 reconnaissance pod.
> The F-16 carries the Lockheed Martin LANTIRN infrared navigation and targeting system. This is used in conjunction with a BAE Systems holographic display. Block 50/52 aircraft are equipped with the HARM Targeting System, AN/ASQ-213 from Raytheon.
> 
> The export version of the Sniper XR pod, the PANTERA, has been ordered by the Royal Norwegian Air Force. The first was delivered in November 2003.
> 
> Israel, with the world's largest F-16 fleet outside the USAF, has ordered 110 F-16I aircraft, of which the first was delivered in December 2003. These aircraft have Pratt & Whitney F100-PW-229 engines, Elbit avionics, Elisra electronic warfare systems and Rafael weapons and sensors, including Litening II laser target designator pods.
> 
> =F-16 Fighting Falcon Multi-Role Fighter Aircraft - Air Force Technology
> 
> 
> Based on US DSCA notifications, Pakistan and the United Arab Emirates have each submitted requests for 1,600 Enhanced Paveway bomb kits, as armament for their respective F-16 fleets.
> =$161M in Enhanced Paveway Kits for Whom?






Why the Hell Israel gets 110 F-16s on top of what it already has? They haven't done shyt for WOT and all they have achieved is innocent civilians killed.

What bull shyt.


----------



## Jigs

penumbra said:


> Why the Hell Israel gets 110 F-16s on top of what it already has? They haven't done shyt for WOT and all they have achieved is innocent civilians killed.
> 
> What bull shyt.



Because that is how it works. They get free and discounted stuff. They also get paid couple billions in military aid each year. They currently have more then 300 F-16s total.


----------



## Manticore

F-16/CCV
Control Configured Vehicle
http://www.f-16.net/f-16_versions_article15.html

F-16 AFTI
Advanced Fighter Technology Integration
http://www.f-16.net/f-16_versions_article13.html

JASDF and Mitsubishi tried something similar with the third production T-2. 
http://www.airforceworld.com/attacker/gfx/f1/t2ccv_1.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## TOPGUN

penumbra said:


> Why the Hell Israel gets 110 F-16s on top of what it already has? They haven't done shyt for WOT and all they have achieved is innocent civilians killed.
> 
> What bull shyt.



There are America's baby as the saying stated daddy and son.. what more do you expect they get whatever they want simple as that.


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Is pak f16 are getting aesa any time soon ?


----------



## siegecrossbow

bhagathsingh said:


> Is pak f16 are getting aesa any time soon ?



I think the only F-16 with AESA are the block 60 ones. Really depends on whether Pakistan is going to order block 60 F-16s soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

or if they will allow us in near future


----------



## mjnaushad

bhagathsingh said:


> Is pak f16 are getting aesa any time soon ?


BLK52 dont come with AESA.....


----------



## ANG

Hi, I have mentioned this many times and this is the last time I will. This purchase was a complete waste of money. Pakistan cannot even operate these planes with out the USA's consent, is dependent on them for spares and support, these planes are followed and tracked by US personnel, and are sanction prone. These planes probably have trojan horses in them, and will not funtion unless it is desired by the owning party. 

Look at the day and night diffrence on how the PAF is treated versus the IAF. PAF F-16s are under lock and key, whereas the IAF is offered production rights on these planes in their MRCA program.

Currently Pakistan is a nothing but a Hijra Nation, bend me over but please pay me what ever you can spare, nothing but a bunch of beggars...


----------



## Storm Force

ANG don,t be so harsh on Pakistan. 

They are not beggars 

Its not easy to stand eye ball to eye ball against a nation 4 times your geography
8 times your GDP
16 times your forex bank account
Growing annually twice as fast
5 X as many genuine allies
bigger clout internationally.

PAKISTAN WILL BEG BORROW STEAL LOAN & EAT GRASS but will not be subserviant to India bully tactics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

ANG said:


> Hi, I have mentioned this many times and this is the last time I will. This purchase was a complete waste of money. Pakistan cannot even operate these planes with out the USA's consent, is dependent on them for spares and support, these planes are followed and tracked by US personnel, and are sanction prone. These planes probably have trojan horses in them, and will not funtion unless it is desired by the owning party.
> 
> Look at the day and night diffrence on how the PAF is treated versus the IAF. PAF F-16s are under lock and key, whereas the IAF is offered production rights on these planes in their MRCA program.
> 
> Currently Pakistan is a nothing but a Hijra Nation, bend me over but please pay me what ever you can spare, nothing but a bunch of beggars...


----------



## SBD-3

Storm Force said:


> ANG don,t be so harsh on Pakistan.
> 
> They are not beggars
> 
> Its not easy to stand eye ball to eye ball against a nation 4 times your geography
> *8 times your GDP
> 16 times your forex bank account
> 5 X as many genuine allies
> bigger clout internationally.*
> PAKISTAN WILL BEG BORROW STEAL LOAN & EAT GRASS but will not be subserviant to India bully tactics


Trying to win some sympthaies????...most of us know for what you are famous for


----------



## MZUBAIR

Any updates ......*how many upgraded F-16's we have recieved?*
We got 3/4 F-16's last month (1st batch) along the 1st batch of AMRAAM.........*how many we got after that?*


----------



## Stealth

yaar leave it 18 F16s nay kya pat lena hey 300 400 4th generation jahazoon ka comeon!


----------



## Areesh

Stealth said:


> yaar leave it 18 F16s nay kya pat lena hey 300 400 4th generation jahazoon ka comeon!









I am about to get finished with my collection of facepalms for this thread because of level of posts on this thread. What juvenile posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

Q. What is the difference between national and international?
TuAF conducts annual Anatolian Eagle exercises - one version is national, for TuAF only and the other is international, with friendly air forces. TuAF has honoured the PAF by also letting its pilots fly in the national Anatolian Eagle exercises under Turkish command and wearing Turkish flags and badges. This is a unique honour given only to PAF pilots. The exchange pilots also get to fly TuAF F-16s in the Anatolian Eagle international exercises. So you could have 6 visiting PAF pilots flying their own PAF F-16s and the one PAF exchange pilot flying with the Turks in a TuAF F-16.

Q. Any memorable experiences that you would like to share?
On one occasion &#8211; in one of the international Anatolian Eagles - PAF pilots were pitted against RAF Typhoons, a formidable aircraft. There were three set-ups and in all three, we shot down the Typhoons. The RAF pilots were shocked.http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-aviation/22396-interviews.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

sir araz , ''According to Hkhan of pakdef.info the embargoed F16s will also be released in the fall of this yr. ''

any updates regrding this matter?


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Stealth said:


> yaar leave it 18 F16s nay kya pat lena hey 300 400 4th generation jahazoon ka comeon!



What? PAF will operate with only 18 4th generation fleet?


----------



## Manticore

PAF didn't get the DRFM jammers on its F-16 Block 50s. A big difference, is it ?


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## truthseeker2010

What is the payload capacities of different F-16 variants particularly A/B, MLU, and Block 52's? Taking F-16C block 30 as a base model which has 7.7 tons.


----------



## araz

ANTIBODY said:


> sir araz , ''According to Hkhan of pakdef.info the embargoed F16s will also be released in the fall of this yr. ''
> 
> any updates regrding this matter?


 
Yar
I have not heard any thing new but last I heard PAF was hankering for 14 new Bl52s and 26 Bl15s, not sure whether they would have been MLUed or not.It seems US does not have suitable replacements so the surge towards Europe to find appropriate specimens.
I respect Hkhan greatly but he has been saying since last yr that the embargoed planes will be released but so far no one else has confirmed it. So we have to wait 
A little tit bit for you, the last air attache to US got sent back for amatter concerning a PAF calender. We have known about Hafeez Piracha since last yr.#
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

MLU FIGHTERS--reference link in first post


> 21 ALQ-131 Block II Electronic Countermeasures Pods without the Digital Radio Frequency
> Memory (DRFM) or ALQ-184 Electronic Countermeasures Pods without DRFM;
> 60 ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems



NEW BLK52+


blain2 said:


> Pakistan - AN/ALQ-211(V)9 AIDEWS Pods - ASDNews
> 
> http://www.f-16.net/news_article2789.html The ones PAF actually bought are 211 (V9) and not V4.
> 
> You can search DSCA site as well for this release.


----------



## Manticore

*Block 15OCU*
214 aircraft from Block 15Y onwards received upgraded systems starting late-1987. Designated Block 15OCU (Operational Capability Upgrade), these aircraft are powered by the more reliable F100-PW-220 turbofan. These aircraft also have structural strengthening and are provided with the enlarged HUD that was first introduced on the F-16C/D. Also incorporated are the capability to fire the Norwegian Penguin Mk.3 anti-shipping missile (built by Kongsberg, US designation AGM-119) and the AGM-65, provisions for the AIM-120 AMRAAM, radar altimeter, expanded computer capacity, data transfer unit, wide-angle HUD, AN/APX-101 IFF, Tracor AN/ALE-40 chaff/flare dispenser and provisions for the AN/ALQ-131 ECM pod. These modifications increased the max. TO weight to 37,500lbs (17,010kg). The first Block 15OCU was delivered in January 1988, and from 1988 onwards, all Block 15's were built to OCU specifications.






Untill now, only half of the 28 Pakistani AF F-16A/B OCU aircraft stored at the AMARCbeen redelivered, with the remainder still to follow.







http://paf-eagles.blogspot.com/2010/09/paf-today.html


----------



## Manticore

* Initial Block 15S F-16A/B *
The Pakistan Air Force currently has the Block 15 F-16A/B model in operation, which has an upgraded APG-66v2 radar that brings it close to the MLU (Mid-life Update) radar technology. The main advantage is the ability to use the AIM-7 Sparrow and AIM-120 AMRAAM missiles if they were ever to be released to the PAF. Furthermore, the radar is capable of sorting out tight formations of aircraft and has a 15%-20% range increase over previous models. All the earlier F-16s were brought up to OCU standards and have received the Falcon UP structural modification package.


The first major change in the F-16, the Block 15 aircraft featured larger horizontal stabilizers, the addition of two hardpoints to the chin inlet, an improved AN/APG-66(V)2 radar, and increased capacity for the underwing hardpoints. The Block 15 also gained the Have Quick II secure UHF radio. To counter the additional weight of the new hardpoints, the horizontal stabilizers were enlarged by 30%. Block 15 is the most numerous variant of the F-16, with 983 produced. The last one was delivered in 1996 to Thailand.


----------



## Manticore

* Block 50/52 Plus *

The Block 50/52 Plus is a version which has special provisions for the adverse weather delivery of the Boeing JDAM (Joint Direct Attack Munition). The update includes an add-on tail unit containing a synthetic aperture radar, providing guidance to 1,000lbs Mk.83, 2,000lbs Mk.84 and the 2,000lbs BLU-109 warhead. Other features include passive missile warning, terrain-referenced navigation, and provisions for the 600 US gal (2,271 litre) external fuel tanks and conformal fuel tanks.

Other features of the aircraft include an on-board oxygen generating system (OBOGS), the AN/APX-113 advanced electronic interrogator/transponder IFF system, helmet-mounted cueing system (HMCS), ASPIS internal electronic countermeasures suite (full provisions), the Northrop Grumman APG-68(V)9 radar, which is the latest version of the F-16C/D radar. This radar features significant improvements in detection range, resolution, growth potential, and supportability. Furthermore, application of advanced processing techniques enhances the radar's ability to operate in dense electromagnetic environments and resist jamming better than all previous models.

The V(9) version of the AN/APG-68 radar provides both improved air-to-air capabilities and air-to-ground capabilities. These include:

* 30 percent increase in detection range;
* Improvements in false alarm rate and mutual interference;
* Four versus two tracked targets in the Situation Awareness mode (a search-while-track mode);
* Larger search volume and improved track performance in Track While Scan mode;
* Improved track performance in Single Target Track mode;
* Two-foot resolution in new Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) mode, which allows autonomous delivery of precision, all-weather, standoff weapons;
* Increased detection range in Sea Surveillance mode;
* Improved target detection and map quality in Ground Moving Target Indication mode. 

In general, this radar offers a 5X increase in processing speed and 10X increase in memory compared to the current AN/APG-68 radar and provides large growth potential.

The first production V(9) radar, which was delivered in April 2002, will be installed in the first Greece Block 52+ F-16. Also the new Israeli F-16s will be equiped with it.

The latest Israeli F-16 block 52 will furthermore be equiped with a video data link and Conformal Fuel Tanks manufactured by Israel Aircraft Industries (IAI), advanced avionics and a helmet-mounted display manufactured by Elbit, an advanced electronic warfare suite manufactured by Elisra and advanced weapons and sensors manufactured by Rafael. This makes these aircraft are becoming more and more an Israeli domestic product.


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

* F-16C/D Block 50/52 Plus *
This variant, which is also known as the Block 50/52+. Its main differences are the addition of support for conformal fuel tanks (CFTs), a dorsal spine compartment, the APG-68(V9) radar, an On-Board Oxygen Generation (OBOGS) system and a JHMCS helmet.[5]

The CFTs are mounted above the wing, on both sides of the fuselage and are easily removable. They provide an additional 440 US gallon or approximately 3,000 pounds (1,400 kg) of additional fuel, allowing increased range or time on station and frees up hardpoints for weapons instead of underwing fuel tanks.[6] All two-seat "Plus" aircraft have the enlarged avionics dorsal spine compartment which is located behind the cockpit and extends to the tail. It adds 30 cu ft (850 L) to the airframe for more avionics with only small increases in weight and drag.[7]
Polish Air Force F-16C Block 52+, 2006

Poland took delivery of its first F-16C Block 52+ aircraft on 15 September 2006. The "Poland Peace Sky program" includes 36 F-16Cs and 12 F-16Ds. All 48 aircraft were delivered in 2008.[8] The Hellenic Air Force took delivery of its first F-16C Block 52+ aircraft on 22 May 2008. The total Greek order is for 20 F-16Cs and 10 F-16Ds. The remaining 26 aircraft should be delivered by March 2010.[9] Pakistan Air Force has order 18 F-16C/D Block 52+ which include 10 F-16C and 8 F-16D. The Israeli F-16I is based on the block 52+ aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

*F-16I Sufa
*

The F-16I is a two-seat variant of the Block 52 Plus developed for the Israeli Defense Force &#8211; Air Force (IDF/AF).[citation needed] Israel issued a requirement in September 1997 and selected the F-16 in preference to the F-15I in July 1999. An initial "Peace Marble V" contract was signed on 14 January 2000 with a follow on contract signed on 19 December 2001 for a total procurement of 102 aircraft. The F-16I, which is called Sufa (Storm) by the IDF/AF, first flew on 23 December 2003, and deliveries to the IDF/AF began on 19 February 2004.[18] The F-16I has an estimated unit cost of approximately US$70 million (2006).[19]

The F-16I's most notable difference from the standard Block 52+ is that approximately 50% of the American avionics have been replaced by Israeli-developed avionics (such as the Israeli Aerial Towed Decoy replacing the ALE-50). The addition of Israeli-built autonomous aerial combat maneuvering instrumentation systems enables the training exercises to be conducted without dependence on ground instrumentation systems, and the helmet-mounted sight is also standard equipment. The helmet-mounted sight, head-up display (HUD), mission computer, presentation computer, and digital map display are made by Elbit Systems of Israel. Furthermore, the F-16I is able to employ Rafael's new Python 5 imaging infrared-guided high-agility air-to-air missile. The F-16I also has the Israel Aircraft Industries (IAI)-built removable conformal fuel tanks (CFT) added to extend its range; removal takes two hours. Key American-sourced systems include the F100-PW-229 turbofan engine, which offers commonality with the IDF/AF's F-15Is, and the APG-68(V)9 radar.[17]


----------



## Manticore

*F-16CJ/DJ Block 50D/52D *

An unknown number of Block 50/52 aircraft have been delivered to the USAF modified to perform the Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses (SEAD) mission, replacing the F-4G &#8216;Wild Weasel&#8217; aircraft; these were unofficially designated F-16CJ/DJ. Capable of launching both the AGM-88 High-speed Anti-Radiation Missile (HARM) and AGM-45 Shrike anti-radiation missiles, the F-16CJ/DJ are equipped with a Lockheed Martin AN/AAS-35V Pave Penny laser spot tracker and the Texas Instruments AN/ASQ-213 HARM Targeting System (HTS), with the HTS pod being mounted on the port intake hardpoint. The first F-16CJ (serial number 91-0360) was delivered on 7 May 1993.[5][17]









F-16 Fighting Falcon variants - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://www.f-16.net/f-16_versions.html
http://www.f-16.net/f-16_versions_article2.html
http://www.f-16.net/f-16_users_article14.html


----------



## Manticore

*F-16E/F Block 60
*

Based on the F-16C/D Block 50/52, it features improved radar and avionics and conformal fuel tanks; it has only been sold to the United Arab Emirates. At one time, this version was incorrectly thought to have been designated "F-16U." A major difference from previous blocks is the Northrop Grumman AN/APG-80 Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar, which gives the airplane the capability to simultaneously track and destroy ground and air threats. The Block 60's General Electric F110-GE-132 engine is a development of the -129 model and is rated at 32,500 lbf (144 kN). The Electronic Warfare system is supposed to be quite advanced and includes the Northrop Grumman Falcon Edge Integrated Electronic Warfare Suite RWR together with the AN/ALQ-165 Self-Protection Jammer. Falcon Edge, which was developed by Northrop Grumman specifically for the Block 60, is capable of showing not only the bearing of any threat but also the range. The Block 60 allows the carriage of all Block 50/52-compatible weaponry as well as AIM-132 Advanced Short Range Air-to-Air Missile (ASRAAM) and the AGM-84E Standoff Land Attack Missile (SLAM). The CFTs provide an additional 450 US gallon (2,045 L) of fuel, allowing increased range or time on station. This has the added benefit of freeing up hardpoints for weapons that otherwise would have been occupied by underwing fuel tanks. The MIL-STD-1553 data bus is replaced by MIL-STD-1773 fiber-optic data bus which offers a 1000 times increase in data-handling capability. UAE funded the entire $3 billion Block 60 development costs, and in exchange will receive royalties if any of the Block 60 aircraft are sold to other nations. According to press reports quoted by Flight International, this is "the first time the US has sold a better aircraft [F-16] overseas than its own forces fly".[11]

Like the F-35, the Block 60 F-16 has a built in FLIR/laser targeting system rather than using a pod that would increase drag and RCS.[12]


----------



## Manticore

PAF F-16D Block-52 Viper during pre delivery testing





i think this is not blk52*+*, cuz of the dorsal spine/vertical stablizer part--- the paf blog mightve labeled it wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzad Sultan

Nice info and pics


----------



## shujah

thnx for the info Bro


----------



## alikazmi007

Guys, i dont see AMRAMs here, troubling why they are not being displaye? have we not received them yet?


----------



## Manticore

Pakistan  F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft
On 28 June 2006, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan of 36 F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $3 billion.



> The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of:
> Major Defense Equipment (MDE)
> 36 F-16C/D Block 50/52 aircraft with either the F100-PW-229 or F110-GE-129 Increased Performance Engines (IPEs) and APG-68(V)9 radars;
> 7 spare F100-PW-229 IPE or F110-GE-129 IPE engines;
> 7 spare APG-68(V)9 radar sets;
> 36 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems;
> 36 AN/ARC-238 SINCGARS radios with HAVE QUICK I/II;
> 36 Conformal Fuel Tanks (pairs);
> 36 Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals;
> 36 Global Positioning Systems (GPS) and Embedded GPS/Inertial Navigation Systems;
> 36 APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems;
> 36 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suites without Digital Radio
> Frequency Memory (DRFM) or AN/ALQ-184 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM or AN/ALQ-131 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM or AN/ALQ-187 Advanced Self-Protection Integrated Suites without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-178 Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suites without DRFM and
> 1 Unit Level Trainer;



http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-09.pdf


----------



## Manticore

Pakistan &#8211; Weapons for F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft


> On 28 June 2006, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan of Weapons for the F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $650 million.
> The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of:
> Major Defense Equipment (MDE)
> 500 AIM-120C5 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM);
> 12 AMRAAM training missiles;
> 240 LAU-129/A Launchers;
> 200 AIM-9M-8/9 SIDEWINDER missiles;
> 500 Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) Guidance Kits: GBU-31/38 Guided Bomb Unit (GBU) kits; 1,600 Enhanced-GBU-12/24 GBUs;
> 800 MK-82 500 pound General Purpose (GP) and MK-84 2,000 pound GP bombs; and
> 700 BLU-109 2,000 pound with FMU-143 Fuze.
> Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability will also be provided. The estimated cost is $650 million.


http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-34.pdf


----------



## Manticore

Pakistan &#8211; F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification Kits



> On 28 June 2006, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan of 60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification kits as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $1.3 billion.
> The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of 60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update (MLU) modification and Falcon Star Structural Service Life Enhancement kits consisting of:
> APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or APG-66(V)2 radar;
> Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems;
> AN/APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems;
> AN/ALE-47 Advanced Countermeasures Dispenser Systems;
> Have Quick I/II Radios;
> Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals;
> SNIPER (formerly known as AN/AAQ-33 PANTERA) targeting pod capability;
> Reconnaissance pod capability;
> Advanced Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Units;
> MDE included in the MLU modification and structural upgrade kits
> 21 ALQ-131 Block II Electronic Countermeasures Pods without the Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM) or ALQ-184 Electronic Countermeasures Pods without DRFM;
> 60 ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems;
> 1 Unit Level Trainer; and
> 10 APG-68(V)9 spare radar sets.
> Also included are radars, modems, receivers, installation, avionics, spare and repair parts, support equipment, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, technical assistance, publications and technical documentation, system drawings, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, and other related logistics elements necessary for full program support. The estimated cost is $1.3 billion.



http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-10.pdf


----------



## Manticore

Pakistan &#8211; F-16 Engine Modifications and Falcon UP/STAR Structural Upgrades



> On 28 June 2006, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan of Engine Modifications and Falcon UP/STAR Structural Upgrades as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $151 million.
> The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale for modification/overhaul of 14 F100-PW-220E engines, 14 Falcon UP/STAR F-16 structural upgrade kits, de-modification and preparation of 26 aircraft, support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to support the program. The estimated cost is $151 million.



http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-11.pdf



just noticed some of the links in the first post were not functional anymore..so here you go!


----------



## Manticore

> Item 1: 36 New F-16 Block 50/52s - $3 billion
> 
> The package for Pakistan's new F-16s also includes:
> 
> * 36 F-16C/D Block 50/52 aircraft with either the F100-PW-229 or F110-GE-129 Increased Performance Engines (IPEs) and APG-68(V)9 radars;
> * 7 spare F100-PW-229 IPE or F110-GE-129 IPE engines;
> * 7 spare APG-68(V)9 radar sets;
> * 36 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS);
> * 36 AN/ARC-238 SINCGARS radios with HAVE QUICK I/II;
> * 36 Conformal Fuel Tanks (pairs) that fit along the aircraft's sides to give them extra range;
> * 36 Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals; DID has covered the tactical uses of MIDS-LVT Link 16 systems;
> * 36 Global Positioning Systems (GPS) and Embedded GPS/Inertial Navigation Systems;
> * 36 APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems;
> * 36 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suites without Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM); or AN/ALQ-184 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-131 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-187 Advanced Self-Protection Integrated Suites without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-178 Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suites without DRFM;
> * 1 Unit Level Trainer;
> 
> 
> Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability.
> 
> The principal contractors will be:
> 
> * Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company, Fort Worth, TX;
> * Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control, Dallas, TX;
> * BAE Advanced Systems Greenlawn, NY;
> * Boeing Corporation Seattle, WA;
> * Boeing Integrated Defense Systems: St Louis, MO; Long Beach, CA; San Diego, CA;
> * Raytheon Company: Lexington, MA; Goleta, CA;
> * Raytheon Missile Systems in Tucson, AZ;
> * Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX;
> * Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD;
> * United Technology Company subsidiary Pratt & Whitney in East Hartford, CT; or
> * General Electric Aircraft Engines in Cincinnati, OH. There are no known offset agreements in connection with this proposed sale. Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips to Pakistan involving U.S. Government and contractor representatives for technical review/support and program management of the aircraft.
> 
> 
> Item 2: Weapons for F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft - $650 Million
> 
> # The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of:500 AIM-120C5 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM);
> # 12 AMRAAM training missiles
> # these have seeker warheads, but lack engines;
> # 200 AIM-9M-8/9 Sidewinder Short-Range Air-Air Missiles; they are the version before the fifth-generation AIM-9X;
> # 240 LAU-129/A Launchers
> # these support AMRAAM or Sidewinder missiles;
> # 500 Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) Guidance Kits: GBU-31/38 Guided Bomb Unit (GBU) kits;
> # 1600 Enhanced-GBU-12/24 GBUs;
> # 800 MK-82 500 pound General Purpose (GP) and MK-84 2,000 pound GP bombs;
> # 700 BLU-109 2000 pound bunker-buster bombs with the FMU-143 Fuse; and,
> # Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares, and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications, and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability will also be provided.
> 
> The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $650 million.
> 
> The principal contractors will be:
> 
> * BAE Advanced Systems in Greenlawn, NY;
> * Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX;
> * Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control in Dallas, TX;
> * Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX; and,
> * Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD. There are no known offset agreements in connection with this proposed sale. Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips to Pakistan involving U.S. Government and contractor representatives for technical review/support, program management, and modification of the aircraft.
> 
> 
> Item 3: F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification Kits - $1.3 billion
> 
> The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of 60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update (MLU) modification and Falcon Star Structural Service Life Enhancement kits consisting of:
> 
> * APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or the APG-66(V)2 radar;
> * Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS);
> * AN/APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems;
> * AN/ALE-47 Advanced Countermeasures Dispenser Systems;
> * Have Quick I/II Radios;
> * Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals (MIDS-LVT);
> * SNIPER (formerly known as AN/AAQ-33 PANTERA) targeting pod capability;
> * Reconnaissance pod capability;
> * Advanced Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Units (for training);
> 
> 
> MDE included in the MLU modification and structural upgrade kits;
> 
> * 21 ALQ-131 Block II Electronic Countermeasures Pods without the Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM); or ALQ-184 Electronic Countermeasures Pods without DRFM;
> * 60 ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems;
> * 1 Unit Level Trainer;
> * 10 APG-68(V)9 spare radar sets.
> 
> 
> Also included are radars, modems, receivers, installation, avionics, spare and repair parts, support equipment, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, technical assistance, publications and technical documentation, system drawings, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, and other related logistics elements necessary for full program support.
> 
> The estimated cost is $1.3 billion.
> 
> According to the DSCA, Pakistan intends to purchase the MLU Program equipment "to enhance survivability, communications connectivity, and extend the useful life of its F-16A/B fighter aircraft. The modifications and upgrades in this proposed sale will permit Pakistan's F-16A/B squadron to operate safely and enhance Pakistan's conventional deterrent capability. Pakistan's air fleet can readily use these updates to enhance and extend the life of its aircraft."
> 
> The principal contractors will be:
> 
> * BAE Advanced Systems in Greenlawn, NY;
> * Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX;
> * Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control in Dallas, TX;
> * Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX; and,
> * Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD.
> 
> 
> 
> Item 4: F-16A/B Engine Modifications & UP/STAR - $151 Million
> 
> The third contract involves Engine Modifications and Falcon UP/STAR Structural Upgrades as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $151 million.
> 
> More specifically, the Government of Pakistan has requested engine improvements and structural modifications to its F-16 fleet, which includes a possible sale of:
> 
> * 14 F100-PW-220E engines;
> * 14 Falcon UP/STAR F-16 structural upgrade kits;
> * De-modification and preparation of 26 aircraft;
> * Support equipment;
> * Software development/integration;
> * Modification kits;
> * Spares, and repair parts;
> * Flight test instrumentation;
> * Publications and technical documentation;
> * Personnel training and training equipment;
> * U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to support the program.
> 
> 
> The principal contractors will be:
> 
> * Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX; and,
> * United Technology Company subsidiary Pratt & Whitney in East Hartford, CT.
> 
> 
> 
> Potential Controversies
> 
> The DSCA has said that "Release of this system would not significantly reduce India's quantitative or qualitative military advantage". India disagrees and military experts in Delhi will likely note that the same equipment (GPS, targeting pods, bunker-busters) that could potentially find uses against al-Qaeda terrorists in Pakistan's "lawless frontier" could also be used in precision strikes on India's military facilities in the event of war.
> 
> The DSCA counters that release of the F-16C/D Block 50/52 aircraft to Pakistan "will neither affect the regional balance of power nor introduce a new technology as this level of capability or higher already exists in other countries in the region". India does operate more advanced SU-30MKI aircraft with R-77 "AMRAAMski" missiles, advanced avionics, et. al.; these are superior in range, armament, and maneuverability to Pakistan's F-16s and will remain so. Meanwhile, India's $7-10 billion MRCA competition is certain to introduce 125-200 aircraft that are certain to be more advanced than the F-16 Block 50/52.
> 
> The U.S. DSCA adds in its submission to Congress that "The modification of the engines and Falcon UP/STAR structural updates will provide capable F-16s that can be used for close air support in ongoing operations contributing to the GWOT." The DSCA also cites the June 2004 designation of Pakistan as a Major Non-North Atlantic Treaty Organization Ally in its submission. The British commander of NATO's ISAF force in Southern Afghanistan sees Pakistan's role in a rather different light, however; he recently noted that al-Qaeda in Afghanistan is still run out of Pakistan (specifically Quetta), with Pakistani knowledge and even support from Islamist elements in its security apparatus. Ah, the dynamics of counter-insurgency in tribal societies. Pakistan angrily denies this, of course.
> 
> India's objections to this sale have been muted thus far, and phrased carefully to emphasize their effect on India-Pakistan ties rather than India-U.S. ties. Meanwhile, President Bush's personal diplomacy approach has fostered a strong relationship with Gen. Musharraf that is inclined to view such requests favourably as part of the U.S.A.'s 3-corner balancing act in the region. Barring unusual circumstances, therefore, it's reasonable to expect this sale to go through with little more than a concerned speech or two in Congress.
> 
> Courtesy of Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA)


http://www.f-16.net/news_article1878.html


----------



## Manticore

some very good reads if you want to read f16 types and evolution--

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...mlu-specifications-36-blk-52-prospects-6.html
Federation of American Scientists :: F-16 Fighting Falcon
[2.0] F-16 Variants
Article : Code One Magazine


combat aircraft designs index--post 467, 465
http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/75408-combat-aircraft-designs-31.html


----------



## Manticore

All Pratts are small-mouths. All GEs after 86-0261 are big mouths-ALL P&W-powered F-16s are "small mouths". ALL GE-powered F-16s after 86-0261 (block 30) are big-mouths. 86-0261 and previous GE jets are small-mouths. 

The shapes are NOT a perfect match. The newest 50/52's and 60's have a larger nose tire which required the intake to be reshaped to accomodate the new tires size. If you can find a newer intake you should be able to see a noticeable bump about 4 feet in on the lower surface.
http://dc201.*******.com/img/2zfvnP3k/0.5379205841854309/intakes_299.jpg

Here is a Small-mouth...
Notice the inlet is the same width as the fuselage behind it. On a Big-Mouth, the inlet is wider than the structure behind it.
http://dc201.*******.com/img/0IEKHF7V/0.3634230660358393/ahx_145.jpg

For comparison here is an F-16A Block 5.
Prior to September 1987 ALL Vipers had "Small-Mouth" inlets like the ones PW powered blocks still have today. (With or without the little lump inside the intake.)
http://dc201.*******.com/img/nriF-jkx/0.3167712103993051/amd_198.jpg

blk60/52+ with big mouth
http://dc201.*******.com/img/V9usk9gk/0.4192840695480159/aac_611.jpg

the splitter between the top of the intake and the bottom of the fuselage is swept on big-mouths and not swept on small-mouths.
http://dc365.*******.com/img/K_jY55-v/0.9337610360598972/inletsx500_126.jpg

the splitter between the top of the intake and the bottom of the fuselage is swept on big-mouths and not swept on small-mouths.
http://dc365.*******.com/img/K_jY55-v/0.9337610360598972/inletsx500_126.jpg
F-16C Block-30C 86-0261 is the last Block-30 for the USAF with the "Small Inlet" and F-16C Block-30D 86-0262 is the first with the "Big Inlet". #262 is also a MIG-killer.

For the two-seaters F-16D Block-30C 86-0043 is the last for the USAF with the "Small Inlet" and F-16D Block-30D 86-0044 is the first with the "Big Inlet". 

note--i'm still researching for more data


----------



## MZUBAIR

Any updates abt PAF F-16 upgradation, I think its in dark after the recent events and relations with US.


----------



## Donatello

MZUBAIR said:


> Any updates abt PAF F-16 upgradation, I think its in dark after the recent events and relations with US.


 
If PAF doesn't have second thoughts now about USA, then it does not deserve to even exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

JF17 THUNDER ZINDA BAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

We have said before that Pakistani planners should move toward idealism and realize that the practical, is not where it should (ought) work to be -- all arguments suggest that PAF will chose the practical, (we have experience operating F16, we have built a technical and personnel infrastructure to support the operations and of course the US throws in some crumbs now and then)

All these arguments will result in the defense of Pakistan in the hands of the US -- do you trust the US?? Some in PAF do, and they still call themselves Pakistan Air Force officers


----------



## T-Rex

penumbra said:


> If PAF doesn't have second thoughts now about USA, then it does not deserve to even exist.



In order to understand this pro-american attitude in PAF you have to study the psychology of most Pakistani men. Pakistani people are generally awed by the military might of the US and its role during the fifties earned it the admiration of many top generals and politicians of Pakistan. The tradition has been kept alive in the armed forces and especially in PAF by the consecutive military leaders. The Pak military leaders cannot resist the glamour of being seen as a partner of the world's only super power.


----------



## Super Falcon

well as IAF said F 16 has no future and man i do agree with them most of airforces are not buying it and not considering it as an option even


----------



## T-Rex

Super Falcon said:


> well as IAF said F 16 has no future and man i do agree with them most of airforces are not buying it and not considering it as an option even



The fascination for F-16 is like the fascination for vintage cars. Once they were great cars but not anymore! Some people have a craving for the past.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Now I am going to give them pain on every thread who kept rejecting Mirage 2000s/Rafales and defended F-16s as a great buy, yes great buy only if such a trouble never took place in Abbottabad.


----------



## MastanKhan

T-Rex said:


> In order to understand this pro-american attitude in PAF you have to study the psychology of most Pakistani men. Pakistani people are generally awed by the military might of the US and its role during the fifties earned it the admiration of many top generals and politicians of Pakistan. The tradition has been kept alive in the armed forces and especially in PAF by the consecutive military leaders. The Pak military leaders cannot resist the glamour of being seen as a partner of the world's only super power.


 
Hi,

That is not the reason----it is the quality of workmanship of the american equipment that keeps the pak millitary enchantedf with the american equipment----quality--reliability---and performance under duress---that is what the american equipment has proven over the years. Truthful and trusted----american equipment keeps on ticking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Can't deny American equipment's quality that is why Pakistan is Top 5 Buyer of US equipment, but we had a wonderful chance to get something even better, but We did not.


----------



## waq

[/QUOTE]

amazingly apart from uae,all the f-16s are delivered under programs containing "peace"in the name........what contradiction


----------



## T-Rex

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is not the reason----it is the quality of workmanship of the american equipment that keeps the pak millitary enchantedf with the american equipment----quality--reliability---and performance under duress---that is what the american equipment has proven over the years. Truthful and trusted----american equipment keeps on ticking.



The quality of the american weapons is undeniable but that's of no use if spare parts are not available when you need them. PAF officials know that Pakistan is prone to be the target of US sanctions and after that when they go for american weapons, I have to say that it's not only the quality that matters, there's more to it.


----------



## Storm Force

SINGPORE HAS 72 F16 BLOCK 52s 

thats news to me


----------



## MastanKhan

T-Rex said:


> The quality of the american weapons is undeniable but that's of no use if spare parts are not available when you need them. PAF officials know that Pakistan is prone to be the target of US sanctions and after that when they go for american weapons, I have to say that it's not only the quality that matters, there's more to it.


 
Hi,

That is understandable----that is where diversity comes in---. If you have another main strike aircraft and interceptor of the quality of F16---then there is a lesser chance of sanction----. The one who wants to enforce sanction knows well that that you have other options available.


----------



## muse

Or you can choose to pursue all options that do not include the reasonable applicability of any sort of sanctions regime.


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## manojb

Q 31: Will the Americans be able to track the locations of the Block 52s through some sort of tracking devices hidden inside the aircraft?

A: If there are tracking devices then they will be inside the sealed systems, like the avionics suites or the sniper pods because we will not have the ability to look inside. If their Predator and Reaper drones are transmitting their GPS locations via satellite so can a Block 52 F-16.

Even though Turkey produces the F-16, there are some components that are manufactured in the US and only come to Turkey for the final assembly. In one incident, a Turkish Block 50 crashed and the pilot was killed. They salvaged the wreckage and laid it out in hanger and started putting together the pieces to find out the cause. They found a piece of sealed equipment which had cracked open and inside they found some device that looked like a bug. Upon inquiry, it turned out to be a tracking device.

PAF Falcons - PAF s' Specials - Pakistan Air Force Viper Pilot


----------



## Manticore

^there are 3 threads on this subject-- dont spam this thread aswell


----------



## smestarz

MZUBAIR said:


> *Major U.S. Arms Sales and Grants to Pakistan Since 2001*
> 
> Major post-2001 defense supplies provided, or soon to be provided, under FMF include:
> 
> ! *eight P-3C Orion *maritime patrol aircraft and their refurbishment (valued at $474 million);
> ! about *5,250 TOW anti-armor missiles *($186 million; 2,007 delivered);
> ! more than *5,600 military radio sets *($163 million);
> ! *six AN/TPS-77 surveillance radars *($100 million);
> ! *six C-130E transport aircraft and their refurbishment *($76 million);
> ! *five refurbished SH-2I Super Seasprite maritime helicopters *granted under EDA ($67 million);
> ! *one ex-Oliver Hazard Perry class missile frigate via EDA *($65 million);
> ! *20 AH-1F Cobra attack *helicopters via EDA ($48 million, *12 refurbished *and delivered); and
> ! *121 refurbished TOW missile launchers *($25 million).
> 
> Supplies paid for with a mix of Pakistani national funds and FMF include:
> ! *up to 60 Mid-Life Update kits for F-16A/B combat aircraft *(valued at $891 million, with $477 million of this in FMF, Pakistan currently plans to purchase 35 such kits); and
> ! *115 M-109 self-propelled howitzers *($87 million, with $53 million in FMF).
> Notable items paid or to be paid for entirely with Pakistani national funds include:
> ! *18 new F-16C/D Block 50/52 combat aircraft *(valued at $1.43 billion; none delivered to date);
> !* F-16 armaments including 500 AMRAAM air-to-air missiles*; *1,450 2,000-pound bombs*; *500 JDAM Tail Kits for gravity bombs*; and *1,600 Enhanced Paveway laser-guided kits*, also for gravity bombs ($629 million);
> ! *100 Harpoon anti-ship missiles *($298 million);
> ! *500 Sidewinder air-to-air missiles *($95 million); and
> !* six Phalanx Close-In Weapons System naval guns *($80 million).
> 
> While the Pentagon notified Congress on the possible transfer to Pakistan of three P-3B aircraft as EDA grants that would be modified to carry the *E-2C Hawkeye airborne early warning suite in a deal worth up to $855 million,* this effort has not progressed beyond the notification stage. Other major EDA grantssince 2001 include 14 F-16A/B combat aircraft and 39 T-37 military trainer jets. Under Coalition
> Support Funds (part of the Pentagon budget), *Pakistan has received 26 Bell 412 utility helicopters, along with related parts and maintenance, valued at $235 million*. Finally, under 1206, Frontier Corps, and Pakistan Counterinsurgency Capability Fund authorities, the United States has provided helicopter spare parts, various night vision devices, radios, body armor, helmets, first aid kits, litters, and large quantities of other individual soldier equipment.
> 
> *Source*


 
! *18 new F-16C/D Block 50/52 combat aircraft *(valued at $1.43 billion; none delivered to date); Isnt that about US$ 79 million per plane ??? Are you sure all the money is going into a Block 50 plane?
I think the MMRCA competition had the supposedly more advanced Block 60 at much cheaper price..
"Expensive" Rafale is supposed to be about US$ 60-70 million correct me if I am wrong !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

smestarz said:


> ! *18 new F-16C/D Block 50/52 combat aircraft *(valued at $1.43 billion; none delivered to date); Isnt that about US$ 79 million per plane ??? Are you sure all the money is going into a Block 50 plane?
> I think the MMRCA competition had the supposedly more advanced Block 60 at much cheaper price..
> "Expensive" Rafale is supposed to be about US$ 60-70 million correct me if I am wrong !!



The cost of Blk 52s is more as they are the first ones in Pakistan. It probably includes the training and set up of the planes in Pakistan.However, it Would not include the weapons, pods, CFTs and the Helmet visions.


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

smestarz said:


> ! *18 new F-16C/D Block 50/52 combat aircraft *(valued at $1.43 billion; none delivered to date); Isnt that about US$ 79 million per plane ??? Are you sure all the money is going into a Block 50 plane?
> I think the MMRCA competition had the supposedly more advanced Block 60 at much cheaper price..
> "Expensive" Rafale is supposed to be about US$ 60-70 million correct me if I am wrong !!


 
Thats true and Air Vice Marshall Ret. Shahid Latif just said this a few days back that they hardly got convinced even on such a high price for Block 52+.


----------



## Aamir Hussain

I d not know where did the Kaman Seasprite come from in the list of weapons sold transferred to Pakistan. The latest US congress report does not list this a/c as sold or transferred to Pakistan.


----------



## Jango

the amount stated includes training and setup of equipment, not only the aircraft


----------



## Najam Khan

Goodrich was given $72 million contract for Goodrich DB110 pod (dual band - both visual/IR), i think i red somewhere tat PAF has ordered 3 of them..which makes 24 million US $ each...RSAF has ordered 10 of them. One of the reason of increased price of F16 deal is this latest equipment.


----------



## Manticore

ITT to supply Electronic Countermeasure pods to Pakistan's F16 jets

Thursday, July 7, 2011







The US Air Force has awarded ITT Systems a USD49 million fixed-price contract to supply Pakistan with electronic countermeasure pods to equip its fleet of Lockheed Martin F-16 fighter aircraft, it was announced on 5 July.

The Foreign Military Sale (FMS) consists of 18 ITT AN/ALQ-211(V)9 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suite (AIDEWS) pods as well as associated equipment and data.

The AN/ALQ-211 pod is a modular system incorporating passive and active radio frequency (RF) subsystems designed to provide 'precision' radar warning, threat geolocation, situational awareness and electronic warfare suite control capabilities. The AN/ALQ-211(V) 9 variant provides digital radar warning and 'high-power' jamming.

The purchase of the electronic countermeasure pods is likely to ensure that older versions of the F-16 in service with the Pakistan Air Force are compatible with the 18 new F-16 Block 52 aircraft that were delivered from June 2010 until March 2011.


Read more: ITT to supply Electronic Countermeasure pods to Pakistan's F16 jets ~ Terminal X ITT to supply Electronic Countermeasure pods to Pakistan's F16 jets ~ Terminal X


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 07:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 AM ----------


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------


----------



## Manticore




----------



## nomi007

WE MUST TO PURCHASE F-16'S STIMULATOR FROM USA FOR TRAINING PILOTS


----------



## Manticore

wonder which pods are these [tuaf]













paf


----------



## marcos98

*Sniper XR*



*AN/AAQ-13 LANTIRN navigation pod *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Love the smell of fresh paint on those PAF F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

^yes, arnt these new f16s painted in slightly lighter grey/silver


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

There was a time when the f-16 looked pretty, now it's the Ugly Viperling!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## VCheng

BelligerentPacifist said:


> There was a time when the f-16 looked pretty, now it's the Ugly Viperling!



I would prefer extra fuel over esthetics on a mission for sure!


----------



## khurasaan1

BelligerentPacifist said:


> There was a time when the f-16 looked pretty, now it's the Ugly Viperling!


 
Yes! cuz its manufacturing country is evil...involved in the mass murderz of the innocent pplz around the world........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

danger-zone said:


> *PAF F-16C block 52 #10903 (07-0003) during a stopover at the 158th FW Vermont ANG Burlington Vt before delivery to Pakistan on Oct 27, 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PAF F-16C block 52 #10903 (07-0003) during a stopover at the 158th FW Vermont ANG Burlington Vt before delivery to Pakistan on Oct 27, 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PAF F-16C block 52 #10904 (07-0004) during a stopover at the 158th FW Vermont ANG Burlington Vt before delivery to Pakistan on Oct 27, 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PAF F-16C block 52 #10903 (07-0003) & #10904 (07-0004) during a stopover at the 158th FW Vermont ANG Burlington Vt before delivery to Pakistan on Oct 27, 2010*


 
some more pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## soul hacker

F-16D Block52 breaking the silence of night with sound of the after burners.


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

fatman17 said:


> two negotiation tracks are running at this time. the countries involved are US / Pak / Norway.
> 
> 1- pak is interested in atleast 36 used norwegian F-16's which are 'excess' in norway.
> 2- pak is negotiating for atleast 18 new or EDA F-16s from the US.
> 
> its a slow process made even slower by the current state of relations between the two countries.


 
some progress on the issue.

Pakistan to Exercise Options for More F-16s
Khan notes that U.S. Navy has refused to release 14 ex-Pakistani F-16s that were part of the "Peace Gate III/IV" order of 71 planes.In 2006, the value of 60 MLU kits was quoted as $1.3 billion. The upgrade was approved for 45 Block 15s, and now has been curtailed at 35 planes, Khan said.
Pakistan to Exercise Options for More F-16s - Defense News


----------



## Stealth_fighter

r we expecting any f-16 from usa/norway in this year?thanks in advance


----------



## Manticore

qouting Hkhan from pakdef

36 F-16 C/D Block 52+ contract was for approximately $3 billion. 

18 F-16 C/D Block 52 @ $1.42 billion

$628 million for all the armaments (AIM-120, Sidewinders, JDAM, 2000lbs bombs, LGM kits, etc)

$95 million for 500 Sidewinders 
The second batch of Block 52+ will be not cost $1.42 billion since most of the training and infrastructure will be in place.

PAF buying more Block 52+ has zero bearing on the procurement programs of JF-17 and FC-20 or MMRC (not sure why folks equate the procurement of any weapon system with Bharati plans).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

so probable 36 mlu and 36 blk52 will be constituting the future 4 operational squadrons

10 f16s are not going through mlu -- perhaps they might be used for spare parts...

14 paf f16s are still embargoed

used f16s might be obtained asper sir fatman


----------



## razgriz19

ANTIBODY said:


> so probable 36 mlu and 36 blk52 will be constituting the future 4 operational squadrons
> 
> 10 f16s are not going through mlu -- perhaps they might be used for spare parts...
> 
> *14 paf f16s are still embargoed*
> 
> used f16s might be obtained asper sir fatman


 
well there were 28 embargoed f-16s in total, these 14 f-16s dont belong to us anymore...
we paid for them but we were paid back in wheat, grains etc (other 14 were given to us during 2005/6 period)

musharraf said it in an interview...

but who knows we might get them in aid or something..


----------



## AsianLion

ANTIBODY said:


> qouting Hkhan from pakdef
> 
> 36 F-16 C/D Block 52+ contract was for approximately $3 billion.
> 
> 18 F-16 C/D Block 52 @ $1.42 billion
> 
> $628 million for all the armaments (AIM-120, Sidewinders, JDAM, 2000lbs bombs, LGM kits, etc)
> 
> $95 million for 500 Sidewinders
> The second batch of Block 52+ will be not cost $1.42 billion since most of the training and infrastructure will be in place.
> 
> PAF buying more Block 52+ has zero bearing on the procurement programs of JF-17 and FC-20 or MMRC (not sure why folks equate the procurement of any weapon system with Bharati plans).



Donot pay much heed to hkhan,

Before said, H Khan is a two year old living in american, chawal from Pakdef forum. We already have new F16 block 52 in our inventory y beg more to benefit the corrupt & slaves in PAF? 

The a$$ doesnot even know bharat is the enemy, and it costs money to sustain jf-17s, j10s and these sanction prone expensive new 18 f16s, while we already have new ones. can our economy which is near to default sustain this and what abt common pakistanis? 

*$90 million for one F-16 block 52 = Holy f*ck!! 

*


----------



## AsianLion

ANTIBODY said:


> qouting Hkhan from pakdef
> 
> 36 F-16 C/D Block 52+ contract was for approximately $3 billion.
> 
> 18 F-16 C/D Block 52 @ $1.42 billion
> 
> $628 million for all the armaments (AIM-120, Sidewinders, JDAM, 2000lbs bombs, LGM kits, etc)
> 
> $95 million for 500 Sidewinders
> The second batch of Block 52+ will be not cost $1.42 billion since most of the training and infrastructure will be in place.
> 
> PAF buying more Block 52+ has zero bearing on the procurement programs of JF-17 and FC-20 or MMRC (not sure why folks equate the procurement of any weapon system with Bharati plans).



Donot pay much heed to hkhan,

Before said, H Khan is a two year old living in american, chawal from Pakdef forum. We already have new F16 block 52 in our inventory y beg more to benefit the corrupt & slaves in PAF? 

The a$$ doesnot even know bharat is the enemy, and it costs money to sustain jf-17s, j10s and these sanction prone expensive new 18 f16s, while we already have new ones. can our economy which is near to default sustain this and what abt common pakistanis? 

*$90 million for one F-16 block 52 

*


----------



## epinephrine

i dont know why pakistanis want their military to fight for their country without any equipment?
the slogan of"huge" defence budget is just a lame excuse by our politicians to cover their failures n lack of sincerity of the state.despite of the defence expenditure their r ample funds available for the development projects if properly n honestly used but unfortunately only 1-2% of the allocated funds for a specific project is utilized correctly rest all goes to swiss banks .


----------



## SQ8

AsianUnion said:


> Donot pay much heed to hkhan,
> 
> Before said, H Khan is a two year old living in american, chawal from Pakdef forum. We already have new F16 block 52 in our inventory y beg more to benefit the corrupt & slaves in PAF?
> 
> The a$$ doesnot even know bharat is the enemy, and it costs money to sustain jf-17s, j10s and these sanction prone expensive new 18 f16s, while we already have new ones. can our economy which is near to default sustain this and what abt common pakistanis?
> 
> *$90 million for one F-16 block 52 = Holy f*ck!!
> 
> *


 
That 90 million includes spare parts, training, logistics equipment etc along with a Block 52 jet.
That being said.. the PAF block 52's are comparatively the most advanced all American(all American weapons and electronic equipment) purchase of block 52's. (Morocco has just joined in).
Comparatively the UAE block 60's cost them 80 million per plane with everything ..however that deal was signed in mid 2000.. which if accounted for inflation for 2006 when the PAF deal was signed.. would cost the UAE 96 million per plane including all the logistics and extra stuff. 
Had the PAF signed the contract back in 2000 will all the bells and whistles included in our jets.. it would have cost us 76 million per plane.

So its not all black and white money. The PAF wanted a strike aircraft .. its eye was on the M2k, unfortunately none were available and feasible. 
The Gripen was not yet a strike jet.. and so the F-16 was overall the best option for us. And yes once more to any person coming up with the kill switch theory... we can use it to hit targets in the east.
What we cannot do is have some local or Chinese engineers open up the APG-68 or the Sniper pod and say "have a look , see if you can make it".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

Antibody 

On a slightly different note - can or has any thought been given to the idea of using WS13 engine for the PAF Mirage fleet??


----------



## Manticore

^ATAR 09C is overhauled at kamra -- the other engine in this category is General Electric J79 -- i dont know if china has made any engine of mach2 in this weight and type category -- its a 1960s tech so its better to move on to greener pastures -me thinks!


----------



## muse

I was under the impression that the south African Cheetah used the RD93 - and if that worked out why wouldn't ....


----------



## Manticore

Atar 9K50C-11 is used by them however the rd93 was tested and was considered impressive but i reckon the programme was rolled back in favour of grippen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

> *More Pakistan Air Force F-16A/B upgrade Kits Ordered*
> 
> *Lockheed Martin has been awarded a new contract to provide an additional ten upgrade kits for Pakistan Air Force F-16A/B Block 15 fighters
> Dave Allport -
> 30-Jul-2011*
> 
> LOCKHEED MARTIN was awarded a $42.31 million Foreign Military Sales contract on July 29 through the US Air Force for ten additional Enhanced Modernisation Program kits for Pakistan Air Force (PAF) F-16A/B Block 15 aircraft. The order follows on from a previous $325.485 million deal for 35 F-16A/B Block 15 Mid-Life Update (MLU) kits that was awarded to Lockheed Martin on May 21, 2010. Prior to this, a deal had already been signed on June 29, 2009, with Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) for installation of the kits on these aircraft.
> Pakistani defence officials subsequently confirmed on December 10, 2010, that a final agreement had been signed the previous week for the installation work by TAI. Work then commenced around two months later, when the PAF sent the first F-16s to TAI&#8217;s facility in Ankara for upgrade. *Only the first two or three aircraft are being worked on in Ankara, following which the remaining F-16s are being upgraded locally by TAI personnel in Pakistan.
> *
> More Pakistan Air Force F-16A/B upgrade Kits Ordered: key.Aero: The Homepage of Aviation



so this means all our existing blk 15 will have an MLU!

good news!


----------



## VCheng

muse said:


> Antibody
> 
> On a slightly different note - can or has any thought been given to the idea of using WS13 engine for the PAF Mirage fleet??



Re-engining a platform that old is no trivial task. Further, the Mirages are dying because of major airframe components maxxing out on stress cycles.


----------



## Manticore

arsalanaslam123 said:


> so this means all our existing blk 15 will have an MLU!
> 
> good news!


 
so is this still on , or we have moved on to j10?


----------



## Manticore

Defense Security Cooperation Agency

NEWS RELEASE
On the web: The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency Media/Public Contact: (703) 601-3670

Date: 28 June 2006 Transmittal No. 06-34

Pakistan  Weapons for F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft


On 28 June 2006, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan of Weapons for the F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $650 million.

The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of:

Major Defense Equipment (MDE);

> 500 AIM-120C5 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM)

> 12 AMRAAM training missiles

> 240 LAU-129/A Launchers

> 200 AIM-9M-8/9 SIDEWINDER missiles

> 500 Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) Guidance Kits: GBU-31/38 Guided Bomb Unit (GBU) kits; 1,600 Enhanced-GBU-12/24 GBUs

> 800 MK-82 500 pound General Purpose (GP) and MK-84 2,000 pound GP bombs; and

>700 BLU-109 2,000 pound with FMU-143 Fuze.

Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability will also be provided. The estimated cost is $650 million.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Defense Security Cooperation Agency

NEWS RELEASE

On the web: The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency Media/Public Contact: (703) 601-3670

Date: 28 June 2006 Transmittal No. 06-09

Pakistan  F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft


On 28 June 2005, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan of 36 F-16C/D Block 50/52 Aircraft as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $3 billion.

The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of:

Major Defense Equipment (MDE)

>36 F-16C/D Block 50/52 aircraft with either the F100-PW-229 or F110-GE-129 Increased Performance Engines (IPEs) and APG-68(V)9 radars

>7 spare F100-PW-229 IPE or F110-GE-129 IPE engines

>7 spare APG-68(V)9 radar sets

>36 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems

>36 AN/ARC-238 SINCGARS radios with HAVE QUICK I/II

>36 Conformal Fuel Tanks (pairs)

>36 Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals

>36 Global Positioning Systems (GPS) and Embedded GPS/Inertial Navigation Systems

>36 APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems

>36 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suites without Digital Radio

>Frequency Memory (DRFM) or AN/ALQ-184 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM or AN/ALQ-131 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM or AN/ALQ-187 Advanced Self-Protection Integrated Suites without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-178 Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suites without DRFM and
1 Unit Level Trainer

Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment,

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Defense Security Cooperation Agency

NEWS RELEASE

On the web: The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency Media/Public Contact: (703) 601-3670

Date: 28 June 2006 Transmittal No. 06-10

Pakistan  F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification Kits


On 28 June 2006, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan of 60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification kits as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $1.3 billion.
The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of 60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update (MLU) modification and Falcon Star Structural Service Life Enhancement kits consisting of:

>APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or APG-66(V)2 radar;

>Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems;

>AN/APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems;

>AN/ALE-47 Advanced Countermeasures Dispenser Systems;

>Have Quick I/II Radios;

>Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals;

>SNIPER (formerly known as AN/AAQ-33 PANTERA) targeting pod capability;

>Reconnaissance pod capability;

>Advanced Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Units;

>MDE included in the MLU modification and structural upgrade kits
21 ALQ-131 Block II Electronic Countermeasures Pods without the Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM) or ALQ-184 Electronic Countermeasures Pods without DRFM;

>60 ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems;

>1 Unit Level Trainer; and

>10 APG-68(V)9 spare radar sets.

Also included are radars, modems, receivers, installation, avionics, spare and repair parts, support equipment, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, technical assistance, publications and technical documentation, system drawings, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, and other related logistics elements necessary for full program support. The estimated cost is $1.3 billion.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Defense Security Cooperation Agency

NEWS RELEASE

On the web: The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency Media/Public Contact: (703) 601-3670

Date: 28 June 2006 Transmittal No. 06-11

Pakistan  F-16 Engine Modifications and Falcon UP/STAR Structural Upgrades


On 28 June 2006, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to Pakistan of Engine Modifications and Falcon UP/STAR Structural Upgrades as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $151 million.

The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale for modification/overhaul of 14 F100-PW-220E engines, 14 Falcon UP/STAR F-16 structural upgrade kits, de-modification and preparation of 26 aircraft, support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to support the program. The estimated cost is $151 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Lockheed Martin ships 10 more upgrade kits. (July 30/11)

On June 28/06, the US DSCA notified Congress via a series of releases of its intention to provide Pakistan with a $5.1 billion Foreign Military Sales package to upgrade the F-16s that serve as the PAF&#8217;s top of the line fighters. Some of these items had been put on hold following the October 2005 earthquake in Pakistan & Kashmir, but the request for 36 new F-16 Block 50/52s is now going ahead, along with new weapons, engine modifications, and upgrade kits for Pakistan&#8217;s older F-16 A/Bs. The buy went through, and was accompanied by the supply of 26 older F-16s from USAF surplus stocks.

These items are detailed below, along with controversies the proposed sales have created, and some of the conditions attached to the sale by the US government&#8230;

* Item 1: 36 New F-16 Block 50/52s &#8211; $3 billion
* Item 2: Weapons for the New F-16s &#8211; $650 Million
* Item 3: F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification Kits &#8211; $1.3 billion
* Item 4: F-16A/B Engine Modifications & UP/STAR &#8211; $151 Million
* Deal Updates and Progress [updated]
* Potential Controversies (July 5, 2006)
* Additional Readings [updated]

Item 1: 36 New F-16 Block 50/52s &#8211; $3 billion
F-16 Block52 PAF
PAF F-16D Block 52
(click to view full)

The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of up to 36 F-16C Block 50 and F-16D Block 52 two-seater aircraft &#8211; a buy of 18 jets, with an option for another 18. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $3 billion.

The planes will be equipped with the APG-68(V)9 radars, which are the most modern F-16 radar except for the UAE&#8217;s F-16E/F Block 60 &#8220;Desert Falcons&#8221; and their AN/APG-80 AESA. The engine contract was less certain. Pakistan&#8217;s existing F-16s use the Pratt & Whitney F100 engine, the new planes involved a competition between Pratt & Whitney&#8217;s F100-PW-229 or General Electric&#8217;s F110-GE-129 Increased Performance Engines (IPEs). Pratt & Whitney kept their customer, and supplied the new F-16s with their F100-PW-229 EEP variant.

The package for Pakistan&#8217;s new F-16s also includes:

* 7 spare F100-PW-229 EEP or F110-GE-129 IPE engines (F100-PW-229 EEP selected)
* 7 spare APG-68(V)9 radar sets
* 36 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
* 36 AN/ARC-238 SINCGARS radios with HAVE QUICK I/II
* 36 Conformal Fuel Tanks (pairs) that fit along the aircraft&#8217;s sides to give them extra range
* 36 Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals; see tactical uses of MIDS-LVT Link 16 systems
* 36 Global Positioning Systems (GPS) and Embedded GPS/Inertial Navigation Systems
* 36 APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems
* 36 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare (ALQ-211 AIDEW) Suites without Digital Radio Frequency Memory (picked); or AN/ALQ-184 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-131 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-187 Advanced Self-Protection Integrated Suites without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-178 Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suites without DRFM
* 1 Unit Level Trainer
* Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability.

The principal contractors under Pakistan&#8217;s &#8220;Peace Drive&#8221; buy will be:

* Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company, Fort Worth, TX
* Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control, Dallas, TX
* BAE Advanced Systems Greenlawn, NY
* Boeing Corporation Seattle, WA
* Boeing Integrated Defense Systems: St Louis, MO; Long Beach, CA; San Diego, CA
* Raytheon Company: Lexington, MA; Goleta, CA
* Raytheon Missile Systems in Tucson, AZ
* Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX
* Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD
* United Technology Company subsidiary Pratt & Whitney in East Hartford, CT; or
* General Electric Aircraft Engines in Cincinnati, OH

There are no known offset agreements in connection with this proposed sale. Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips to Pakistan involving U.S. Government and contractor representatives for technical review/support and program management of the aircraft. See DSCA release [PDF].

Item 2: Weapons for the New F-16s &#8211; $650 Million

To equip those new F-16s, the Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of:

* 500 AIM-120C5 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM)
* 12 AMRAAM training missiles &#8211; these have seeker warheads but lack engines
* 200 AIM-9M-8/9 Sidewinder Short-Range Air-Air Missiles; they are the version before the fifth-generation AIM-9X.
* 240 LAU-129/A Launchers &#8211; these support AMRAAM or Sidewinder missiles.
* 500 Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) Guidance Kits: GBU-31/38 Guided Bomb Unit (GBU) kits
* 1,600 Enhanced Paveway GBU-12 (500 lb.) and GBU-24s (2,000 lb.) with dual laser/GPS guidance
* 800 MK-82 500 pound General Purpose (GP) and MK-84 2,000 pound GP bombs
* 700 BLU-109 2,000 pound bunker-buster bombs with the FMU-143 Fuse
* Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability will also be provided.

The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $650 million. The principal contractors will be:

* BAE Advanced Systems in Greenlawn, NY
* Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX
* Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control in Dallas, TX
* Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX
* Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD

There are no known offset agreements in connection with this proposed sale. Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips to Pakistan involving U.S. Government and contractor representatives for technical review/support, program management, and modification of the aircraft. See DSCA release [PDF format].

Item 3: F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification Kits &#8211; $1.3 billion

The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of 60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update (MLU) modification and Falcon Star Structural Service Life Enhancement kits consisting of:

* APG-68v9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or the APG-66(V)2 radar, which is a much smaller improvement on earlier F-16s. The APG-68 with SAR is far better at air to ground work, and can be used to monitor ground activity.
* Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
* AN/APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems
* AN/ALE-47 Advanced Countermeasures Dispenser Systems
* Have Quick I/II Radios
* Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals (MIDS-LVT)
* SNIPER (formerly known as AN/AAQ-33 PANTERA) targeting pod capability
* Reconnaissance pod capability
* Advanced Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Units (used for training exercises)
* MDE included in the MLU modification and structural upgrade kits
* 21 ALQ-131 Block II Electronic Countermeasures Pods without the Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM); or ALQ-184 Electronic Countermeasures Pods without DRFM;
* 60 ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems;
* 1 Unit Level Trainer; and
* 10 APG-68v9 spare radar sets.
* Radars, modems, receivers, installation, avionics, spare and repair parts, support equipment, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, technical assistance, publications and technical documentation, system drawings, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, and other related logistics elements necessary for full program support.


JHMCS

The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $1.3 billion.

According to the US DSCA, Pakistan intends to purchase the MLU Program equipment &#8220;to enhance survivability, communications connectivity, and extend the useful life of its F-16A/B fighter aircraft. The modifications and upgrades in this proposed sale will permit Pakistan&#8217;s F-16A/B squadron to operate safely, and enhance Pakistan&#8217;s conventional deterrent capability. Pakistan&#8217;s air fleet can readily use these updates to enhance and extend the life of its aircraft.&#8221;

The principal contractors will be:

* BAE Advanced Systems in Greenlawn, NY
* Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX
* Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control in Dallas, TX
* Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX
* Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD

There are no known offset agreements in connection with this proposed sale. Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips to Pakistan involving U.S. Government and contractor representatives. See DSCA release [PDF].

InsideDefense.com makes the interesting observation that Pakistan doesn&#8217;t have 60 F-16s to upgrade. The clear implication is that the Pakistani government is interested in buying used F-16s and upgrading them, which proved to be the case. As part of the deal for new planes, in Sept 30/06 the USA also agreed to deliver 26 of the &#8220;Peace Gate III/IV&#8221; F-16A/B Block 15OCUs that had been ordered in 1988-1989, then embargoed when Pakistan tested nuclear weapons. After the embargo, the planes had been diverted for use as aggressor combat training aircraft by USAF and the US Navy.

Item 4: F-16A/B Engine Modifications & UP/STAR &#8211; $151 Million
F100 engine
F100 Engine Test

The third contract involves Engine Modifications and Falcon UP/STAR Structural Upgrades as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $151 million.

More specifically, the Government of Pakistan has requested engine improvements and structural modifications to its F-16 fleet, which includes a possible sale of:

* 14 F100-PW-220E engines
* 14 Falcon UP/STAR F-16 structural upgrade kits
* De-modification and preparation of 26 aircraft
* Support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to support the program.

The principal contractors will be:

* Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX
* United Technology Company subsidiary Pratt & Whitney in East Hartford, CT.

There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale, but implementation of the engine modifications and UP/STAR repairs will require multiple trips to Pakistan involving U.S. Government and contractor representatives for technical review/support, program management, and modification of the aircraft. See DSCA release [PDF].



$5.1B Proposed Sales, Upgrades, Weapons Pakistan&#8217;s F-16s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

qouting some updates--Rest of the updates in the initial pages

''
It is interesting to see that finally two MLU'ed are returned from Turkey (I thought there were 3 in Turkey) and the 4 from USA (that took them ages but pretty much related to testing). The most interesting is that PAF did everything (paying 75 million USD) to get the upgrades done in Pakistan. Not again that we send major numbers to USA and then pay for parking slots for decades... We are learning.

6 F16 A/B coming after MLU from Turkey and USA in DECEMBER 2011.
,remaining 26 will be upgraded at KAMRA''

''
32 Falcon STAR kits for original Peace Gate I aircraft, 35 MLU kits ordered, with 11 more MLU kits optional. 4 F-16A/B being upgraded in the U.S., delivery expected December 2011, 2 F-16A/B being upgraded at Turkish Aerospace Industries from February 2011 ...delivery expected December 2011, remaining aircraft to be upgraded at PAC Kamra by TAI personnel. 10 more MLU kits ordered on 29 July 2011 out of those 11 optional kits.''

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

Has PAF placed a order for 18 more blk 52 on option ? i know there were talks about it any news or we are going to the smart thing and not place the order.


----------



## Storm Force

Top Gun.

Do you honstly believe that USA will grant more hardware at this moment in time. 

OR that PAK GOVT and MOD would even contempate buying more usa fighters


----------



## Last Hope

TOPGUN said:


> Has PAF placed a order for 18 more blk 52 on option ? i know there were talks about it any news or we are going to the smart thing and not place the order.


 
Assalam u Alaikum TOPGUN.
Well, my sources told me too about this order. It was cause SD-10 was facing problems. But after a week or two, Eagle Hannan told us the problem is solved and JF-17 can now use SD-10.

Hence I dont think the order was made. Nabil_05 confirmed to us that order wasn't made.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## TOPGUN

Storm Force said:


> Top Gun.
> 
> Do you honstly believe that USA will grant more hardware at this moment in time.
> 
> OR that PAK GOVT and MOD would even contempate buying more usa fighters



Perhaps you need to read up more before opening up your mouth every where its was reported that PAF was in talks with the US for option of 18 more blk 52 so i was asking about that if you don't know jack about our country or even whats going on the fourm then just accpect to learn before talking out with no knowledge iam very much aware of the Pak-US realtionship .

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------




Last Hope said:


> Assalam u Alaikum TOPGUN.
> Well, my sources told me too about this order. It was cause SD-10 was facing problems. But after a week or two, Eagle Hannan told us the problem is solved and JF-17 can now use SD-10.
> 
> Hence I dont think the order was made. Nabil_05 confirmed to us that order wasn't made.
> 
> Cheers.



Walkum salaam bhai thanks for the info yaar i have been on and off .. of the site becuase of work so perhaps i didn't get to read it chalo good we made the wise choice thanks.


----------



## Bratva

Storm Force said:


> The report for more F16 x 18 WAS FROM 2 YEARS AGO.
> 
> In 2011 THE RELATIONSHIP is diffrrent infact the difference is night and day. SO DIFFERRENT that the usa is offering F35 TO YOUR ENEMY INDIA with TOT.
> 
> On offer that was laughed out the office by the indian MOD.



So what India is offered F-35? and what's your post got to do with the issue we are discussing at hand. Please try not to disrupt flow of discussion with your Mighty India rants


----------



## isi admirer

storm force said:


> The report for more F16 x 18 WAS FROM 2 YEARS AGO.
> 
> In 2011 THE RELATIONSHIP is diffrrent infact the difference is night and day. SO DIFFERRENT that the usa is offering F35 TO YOUR ENEMY INDIA with TOT.
> 
> On offer that was laughed out the office by the indian MOD.


they are offering to you because they know what you can do with this machine along with tot they know acountry which cant make tejas in 30 years with 20 billion defence budget can do nothing with this machine bt when talking for pakistan babar cruisefrom tom hack upgraded harproon anti ship to ground attack missile these are things after that they cannt even think about this so its shame for you not proud...........

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




storm force said:


> The report for more F16 x 18 WAS FROM 2 YEARS AGO.
> 
> In 2011 THE RELATIONSHIP is diffrrent infact the difference is night and day. SO DIFFERRENT that the usa is offering F35 TO YOUR ENEMY INDIA with TOT.
> 
> On offer that was laughed out the office by the indian MOD.


they are offering to you because they know what you can do with this machine along with tot they know acountry which cant make tejas in 30 years with 20 billion defence budget can do nothing with this machine bt when talking for pakistan babar cruisefrom tom hack upgraded harproon anti ship to ground attack missile these are things after that they cannt even think about this so its shame for you not proud...........


----------



## Manticore

fatman17 said:


> 18 new F-16C/D cannot be delivered within one month. however 18 F-16C/D blk 40's can be transferred from EDA stocks on 'as is' basis.
> so if the news is true, then it would be a combination of...
> 
> 1-F16D - blk 52
> 3-F16A/B - blk 15MLU
> 14-F-16C/D - blk 40's (as USN still hasnt agreed to release the 14 F-16A's which were originally designated for PAF but were embargoed)
> 
> but before we jump for joy lets wait for DSCA announcement (if any)


*Pakistan to receive final batch of F-16 aircraft from US*
10 January 2012 

The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) will receive 18 F-16 block 52 aircraft from Lockheed Martin later this month as part of a foreign military sale (FMS) of 36 F-16C/D block 50/52 aircraft announced in June 2005.

Under the US-Pakistan F-16 programme, Lockheed was awarded a contract for 12 F-16C and six F-16D block 52 aircraft in December 2006. The delivery comes at a time when military aid for Pakistan has been almost completely halted by the US in the wake of a series of crises affecting the bilateral relationship between the two nations.

Pakistan has already received block 52 versions of the F-16 aircraft, which includes day-night, all-weather and precision-attack capabilities. The compact multirole, single-engine Lockheed Martin-built F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft has a high level of manoeuvrability, a top speed of 2,124km/h, and can detect planes flying at very low altitudes. The F-16 block 52 aircraft provides additional fuel and payload capacity, improved avionics and sensors, and colour cockpit displays with enhanced pilot/vehicle interfaces.

The AN/APG-68 radar-equipped F-16 with wind-corrected munitions dispenser infrared navigation provides the pilot with separate air-to-air and air-to-ground modes, including long-range, all-aspect detection and tracking, simultaneous multiple-target tracking and high-resolution ground mapping. The F-16 jets are widely deployed by the air forces of Israel, Egypt, Iraq, New Zealand, South Korea, Chile, Poland, UAE, Bahrain, Greece and Singapore.

The US is also working with the PAF to update 45 F-16s from its existing fighter fleet through the US foreign military financing security assistance programme. The aircraft are currently undergoing mid-life upgrades and deliveries are scheduled to take place throughout 2012 and 2013.

Pakistan to receive final batch of F-16 aircraft from US - Airforce Technology


----------



## My-Analogous

ANTIBODY said:


> *Pakistan to receive final batch of F-16 aircraft from US*
> 10 January 2012
> 
> The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) will receive 18 F-16 block 52 aircraft from Lockheed Martin later this month as part of a foreign military sale (FMS) of 36 F-16C/D block 50/52 aircraft announced in June 2005.
> 
> Under the US-Pakistan F-16 programme, Lockheed was awarded a contract for 12 F-16C and six F-16D block 52 aircraft in December 2006. The delivery comes at a time when military aid for Pakistan has been almost completely halted by the US in the wake of a series of crises affecting the bilateral relationship between the two nations.
> 
> Pakistan has already received block 52 versions of the F-16 aircraft, which includes day-night, all-weather and precision-attack capabilities. The compact multirole, single-engine Lockheed Martin-built F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft has a high level of manoeuvrability, a top speed of 2,124km/h, and can detect planes flying at very low altitudes. The F-16 block 52 aircraft provides additional fuel and payload capacity, improved avionics and sensors, and colour cockpit displays with enhanced pilot/vehicle interfaces.
> 
> The AN/APG-68 radar-equipped F-16 with wind-corrected munitions dispenser infrared navigation provides the pilot with separate air-to-air and air-to-ground modes, including long-range, all-aspect detection and tracking, simultaneous multiple-target tracking and high-resolution ground mapping. The F-16 jets are widely deployed by the air forces of Israel, Egypt, Iraq, New Zealand, South Korea, Chile, Poland, UAE, Bahrain, Greece and Singapore.
> 
> The US is also working with the PAF to update 45 F-16s from its existing fighter fleet through the US foreign military financing security assistance programme. The aircraft are currently undergoing mid-life upgrades and deliveries are scheduled to take place throughout 2012 and 2013.
> 
> Pakistan to receive final batch of F-16 aircraft from US - Airforce Technology



I think its typo and that is 18th plane of total 18 plane which was send back to US because of some mal function in hardware when we have to received 6 planes and we only received 4 due to some tech problems & if i remember on that time we discussed the same in PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

we have now got 5 MLU F-16s in PAF inventory.

wonder what is the status of the reported STAR upgrade for the Blk-15 MLU F-16 of PAF. initially it was reported that both are different programs but as per my study, its is the structural upgrades and is being carried along with MLU.

any news?


----------



## Dazzler

arsalanaslam123 said:


> we have now got 5 MLU F-16s in PAF inventory.
> 
> wonder what is the status of the reported STAR upgrade for the Blk-15 MLU F-16 of PAF. initially it was reported that both are different programs but as per my study, its is the structural upgrades and is being carried along with MLU.
> 
> any news?



It is a part of the whole MLU package, all the blk 15s will get Falcon Star structural enhancement including the five we just received.


----------



## Aamir Hussain

As per my knowledge, the structural upgrade preceeds the midlife upgrade. But I can be wrong. Let me find out.


----------



## Su-11

> Had US not released F-16s, I am sure we would have seen J-10As in PAF color. The issue was not with quality or anything but more demands specific. As per information, PAF floated its specific RFI for J-10B (which was on par with a new F-16 variant unveiled in Gulf 'hint hint') and CAC's response was what we see in the shape of J-10B. in J-10A PAF didn't have the freedom since it was already an in manufacturing product while in J-10B (which was in developmental stage) it could exercise more freedom. So PAF's decision was F-16 Block 50 (PAF's F-16s are Block 50 -due to PW engine- not block 52 which uses a GE engine) for any immediate threat from east while J-10B for its longer term requirements.


PAF has Block 52, not 50. The one with Pratt's engines are called 52, not the other way around.

Comeon you are talking as if PAF has 100 block 52s. There are only 18 of them. If another 32 J-10A's were added then 50 F-16 class jets is a formidable force. J-10a could have been a nice addition to the PAF. And don't count on F-16MLU much, it's radar range is even lesser than MiG-21 Bison's radar.

Are you sure J-10 is a fine fighter?
"But the J-10 already has a reputation as a maintenance nightmare, and that the Chinese are having a hard time keeping the aircraft operational in reasonable numbers. But the J-10 is the first modern jet fighter designed and built in China. The aircraft is an attempt to create a modern fighter-bomber that could compete with foreign designs. "
China Gives J-10s Away


----------



## SBD-3

Su-11 said:


> PAF has Block 52, not 50. The one with Pratt's engines are called 52, not the other way around.
> 
> Comeon you are talking as if PAF has 100 block 52s. There are only 18 of them. If another 32 J-10A's were added then 50 F-16 class jets is a formidable force. J-10a could have been a nice addition to the PAF. And don't count on F-16MLU much, it's radar range is even lesser than MiG-21 Bison's radar.
> 
> Are you sure J-10 is a fine fighter?
> "But the J-10 already has a reputation as a maintenance nightmare, and that the Chinese are having a hard time keeping the aircraft operational in reasonable numbers. But the J-10 is the first modern jet fighter designed and built in China. The aircraft is an attempt to create a modern fighter-bomber that could compete with foreign designs. "
> China Gives J-10s Away


1- Yes indeed.
2- The value of even these 18 has posed enough deterrent for IAF, which will grow stronger as the MLUed Platforms increase in Numbers. 
3-PAF doesn't need 100s of F-16s,her focus is mainly confined to eastern border. IAF needs hundreds due to: 1)Larger area to protect 2) more dimensions to protect. 
4- PAF F-16 MLUs contain APG68 V(9) Radars.......
http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...cations-36-blk-52-prospects-3.html#post971966
http://www.es.northropgrumman.com/solutions/apg68/assets/APG68.pdf
5- Strategy page's each article about J-10 includes cut and past information from previous articles of itself. Just search it with J-10 and you ll find almost half of the article as the copy/paste of previous articles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Su-11

> 1- Yes indeed.
> 2- The value of even these 18 has posed enough deterrent for IAF, which will grow stronger as the MLUed Platforms increase in Numbers.
> 3-PAF doesn't need 100s of F-16s,her focus is mainly confined to eastern border. IAF needs hundreds due to: 1)Larger area to protect 2) more dimensions to protect.
> 4- PAF F-16 MLUs contain APG68 V(9) Radars.......
> PAF F-16 mlu specifications and 36 blk 52 prospects
> http://www.es.northropgrumman.com/so...sets/APG68.pdf
> 5- Strategy page's each article about J-10 includes cut and past information from previous articles of itself. Just search it with J-10 and you ll find almost half of the article as the copy/paste of previous articles.


-Indeed? You said the opposite.. well doesn't matter.
-Comeon, just because Strategy page lengthens its articles with copy paste jobs from previous articles doesn't take away that fact. 
-No, you are confusing MLUs on Block-15 with MLUs on Block-15OCU. F-16 Block 15 will be upgraded with APG-66v2 while F-16 Block 15OCU(embargoed ones) will be upgraded with APG-68v9. Or in other words most of the MLU will be the APG-66v2 upgrade.


----------



## Manticore

Su-11 said:


> -No, you are confusing MLUs on Block-15 with MLUs on Block-15OCU. F-16 Block 15 will be upgraded with APG-66v2 while F-16 Block 15OCU(embargoed ones) will be upgraded with APG-68v9. Or in other words most of the MLU will be the APG-66v2 upgrade.






Pakistan &#8211; F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification Kits
APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar *or* APG-66(V)2 radar
10 APG-68(V)9 spare radar sets.
http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-10.pdf

The package for Pakistan's new F-16s also includes:
36 F-16C/D Block 50/52 aircraft with either the F100-PW-229 *or* F110-GE-129 Increased Performance Engines (IPEs) and APG-68(V)9 radars
7 spare APG-68(V)9 radar sets;
7 spare F100-PW-229 IPE *or* F110-GE-129 IPE engines
http://www.f-16.net/news_article1878.html


Falcon STAR
Falcon STAR (STructural Augmentation Roadmap) is a program to repair and replace critical airframe components on *all* F-16A/B/C/D aircraft

F-16A/B Block 15 OCU
Beginning in January 1988, all Block 15 F-16A/B were delivered with an Operational Capability Upgrade (OCU).Many foreign customers upgraded their aircraft to the F-16A/B Block 15OCU standard





Modifications before the mlu :

The Pakistan Air Force currently has the Block 15 F-16A/B model in operation, which * has an upgraded APG-66 radar that brings it close to the MLU (Mid-life Update) radar technology .* The main advantage is the ability to use the AIM-7 Sparrow and AIM-120 AMRAAM missiles if they were ever to be released to the PAF. 

Furthermore, the radar is capable of sorting out tight formations of aircraft and has a 15%-20% range increase over previous models.
*
All the earlier F-16s were brought up to OCU standards and have received the Falcon UP structural modification package.*

http://www.f-16.net/f-16_users_article14.html




Falcon UP
Although the F-16 was originally designed with an expected service life of 8000 flying hours, actual operational usage has proven to be more severe than expected and this has been exacerbated by its growing weight as more systems and structure have been added to the aircraft. As a result, the anticipated average service life of the F-16A/B had fallen to only 5500 flying hours. Beginning in the early 1990s, the Falcon UP program restored the 8000-hour capability for the USAF&#8217;s Block 40/42 aircraft. Pleased with the results, the USAF extended the Falcon UP effort to provide a Service Life Improvement Program (SLIP) for its Block 25 and 30/32 aircraft to ensure 6000 flying hours, and a Service Life Extension Program (SLEP) for its F-16A/B aircraft to assure their achieving 8000 hours



-------
the above info clearly explains that its upto paf which engine to choose for the new fighters -- its upto paf to choose which radar it wants to put in the mlu fighters 

--*all older * paf f16s are *already*at f16 ocu level aswell as the falcon up upgrades ..

-- above link also shows that many countries upgraded their f16s to ocu standerd indicating that it can easily be done 

--- please tell me why would paf need 10 spare v9s for mlu fighters apart from 7 spare v9s for newer f16s if it wasnt mlu - ing the old fighters with v9?

-- moreover paf non mlu f16s *already* use apg66

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

DT&E software tapes 1 thru 4

The DT&E aircraft now use the MLU Tape-1 software. This version will be replaced in June 1996 by the more extensive Tape-2 at the beginning of the OT&E phase. Tape-4 denote the final version which will be used in the Mid Life Update of other aircraft to be modified.

M1 tape

Development of the M1-tape went through four phases of Flight Test Tapes (FTT). In each of these test tapes, other performances where met, including:

FTT-1 tape

Radar performance evaluation
FTT-2 tape

Weapon modes Air-Air and Air-Ground testing
Navigation (INS and GPS)
Basic MMC core functions integration
FTT-3 tape

Datalink
IFF interrogation
Horizontal Situation Display
DTS integration
Cockpit color screen implementation
FTT-4 tape

"Clean-up" tape (intended as correction to imperfections found in earlier phases)
After the M1 tape, the M2 tape followed in 2000, M3 tape in 2003, M4 tape in 2005, M5 tape in 2008 and M6 tape in 2011. All these tapes incorporate other features, including:

M2 tape

Automatic Target Hand-off System (ATHS)
Integration of anti radiation (AGM-88) missile capability
Integration of target designator system
Further implementation of the Digital Terrain System
M3 tape

Integration of the Link-16 system
Integration of capability for GPS controlled weapons (GBU30/32)
Introduction of Helmet Mounted/Cueing Sight
Introduction of NVG compatible helmets
M4 tape

From this tape onwards the first release was already a subrelease starting at MX.1

M4.1 tape

Introduction of advanced short-range missile, as a replacement for the current Sidewinder (AIM-9X, IRIS-T)
Integration of advanced Link-16 functions
Integration of SNIPER targeting pods
M4.2 tape

Integration of the latest HARM Targeting System (HTS) and its R7 software)
Integration of SNIPER targeting pod and its S3 software (capable of cataloguing, storing and relaying target images using the Link 16 data-link. M4.2 gives the capability to use the HTS and Sniper ATP on the same aircraft)
This tape was the first common software for USAF CCIP upgraded block 40/50 airframes.

M4.3 tape

"Clean-up" tape (intended as correction to imperfections found in earlier phases)
M5 tape

M5.1 tape

Integration of capability for stand-off weapons (AGM-154)
Introduction of more advanced A/G weapons (EGBU-12)
Introduction of advanced Stores Management System and Joint Mission Planning System
Introduction of an improved GPS/INS system (more accurate and jamming proof)
Introduction of new Link-16 message standards to improve interoperability between different aircraft types
Installation of AN/ARC-210 VHF radios to enable radio contact with FAC&#8217;s on the ground
M5.2 tape

"Clean-up" tape (intended as correction to imperfections found in earlier phases)
M6 tape

M6.1 tape

Improved IFF system (Mode 5 waveform with better distinction between friendly and enemy aircraft)
Introduction of AIM-120D missile (two-way datalink, improved navigation and High-Angle Off-Boresight capabilities, a doubled range)
Introduction of more advanced A/G weapons (GBU-39 SDB, GBU-54 LJDAM)
Integration of improved Link-16 functions with net-centric capability
Integration of a new Universal Armament Interface to standardize communication between the aircraft and the weapons, illuminating the need for new OPF tapes with every new weapon system
http://www.f-16.net/f-16_versions_article2.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Su-11 said:


> -Indeed? You said the opposite.. well doesn't matter.
> -Comeon, just because Strategy page lengthens its articles with copy paste jobs from previous articles doesn't take away that fact.
> -No, you are confusing MLUs on Block-15 with MLUs on Block-15OCU. F-16 Block 15 will be upgraded with APG-66v2 while F-16 Block 15OCU(embargoed ones) will be upgraded with APG-68v9. Or in other words most of the MLU will be the APG-66v2 upgrade.


1-Indeed meant i quoted it opposite. 
2- Here are the six articles form the web 


> 1-China Gives J-10s Away
> August 4, 2011: China recently announced that it would give Pakistan a squadron of J-10B fighter-bombers. That would be about twelve aircraft, which have been offered for export, for about half what the similar F-16 cost. The only buyer so far has been Pakistan, which ordered 36 J-10As earlier this year, with the goal of eventually getting 150. So the offer to Pakistan is mainly promotional (to get a foreign "customer" who can say what swell aircraft the J-10B is) and partly political (to show what a good ally China is, coming to the aid of Pakistan when the United States is threatening to cut the billions of dollars a year Pakistan has been receiving.)
> 
> However, the J-10 is the kind of gift most air forces would rather not receive. The J-10 is a strange, and dubious, war bird. Moreover, it was only two years ago that China publicly admitted that its new J-10 jet fighter existed. This despite the fact that the J-10 had entered service six years earlier, and there were plenty of J-10 photos on the Internet.
> 
> There are only about 200 J-10s are in service, most of them the original J-10As. they are being offered to export customers for about $42 million each. Currently, China is producing 2-3 J-10s a month.
> 
> The new and improved J-10B model carries improved electronics, including better radar warning, a laser range finder and targeting electronics. The new nose cone looks like the one on the F-16, indicating that the J-10B is to be fitted with an AESA (phased array) radar (which is more capable and more reliable than older types, but also more expensive.) The cockpit also has a larger and more detailed HUD (Head Up Display). The J-10B is apparently a much more effective aircraft than the J-10A.
> 
> But the J-10 already has a reputation as a maintenance nightmare, and that the Chinese are having a hard time keeping the aircraft operational in reasonable numbers. But the J-10 is the first modern jet fighter designed and built in China. The aircraft is an attempt to create a modern fighter-bomber that could compete with foreign designs. The experiment was not completely successful.
> 
> *Work on the J-10 began over twenty years ago, in an attempt to develop an aircraft that could compete with the Russian MiG-29s and Su-27s, and the American F-16. But the first prototype did not fly until 1998. There were problems, and it wasn't until 2000 that the basic design flaws were fixed. By 2002, nine prototypes had been built, and flight testing was going forward to find, and fix, hundreds of smaller problems. It was a great learning experience for Chinese engineers, but it was becoming apparent that the J-10 was not going to be competitive with the Su-27s/30s China was buying from Russia.
> 
> The J-10 looks something like the American F-16, and weighs about the same (19 tons). Like the F-16, and unlike the Su-27, the J-10 has only one engine. Originally, the J-10 used a Russian AL-31FN engine, but China has been working for a decade to manufacture their own version of this, the WS10A. The WS10A is something of an acid test for them, as it is a powerful military engine, and a complex piece of work. Russia refused to license China to produce the AL-31FN, so the Chinese stole as much of the technology as they could and designed the WS10A. This engine has been tested, and officially approved for production, but apparently still has quality control and performance problems.
> 
> It's no accident that the J-10 resembles the F-16, because Israel apparently sold them technology for the Israeli Lavi jet fighter. Israel abandoned the Lavi project, because of the high cost and availability of cheaper alternatives (buying F-16s and F-15s from the United States.) But the Lavi was meant to be a super F-16, and incorporated a lot of design ideas from the F-16 (which the Israelis were very familiar with, as they used them, and had developed new components for them.)
> *
> Procurement: China Gives J-10s Away
> 2-
> China's J10C Ground Attack Aircraft
> by James Dunnigan
> October 15, 2006
> Discussion Board on this DLS topic
> 
> China is developing a fighter-bomber version of its F-16 clone, the J10. This new aircraft, a two seater, is the J10C. It was originally believed to be a naval version, but instead, it's an aircraft optimized for ground attack.
> 
> *The first squadron of J10s entered service in early 2005. The J10 was designed and built in China, in an attempt to create a modern fighter-bomber that could compete with foreign designs. The experiment was not completely successful. Work on the J10 began twenty years ago, in an attempt to develop an aircraft that could compete with the Russian MiG-29s and Su-27s, and the American F-16.
> 
> But the first prototype did not fly until 1998. There were problems, and it wasn't until 2000 that the basic design flaws were fixed. By 2002, nine prototypes had been built, and flight testing was going forward to find, and fix, hundreds of smaller problems. It was a great learning experience for Chinese engineers, but it was becoming apparent that the J10 was not going to be competitive with the Su-27s/30s China was buying from Russia.
> 
> The J10 looks something like the American F-16, and weighs about the same (19 tons). Like the F-16, and unlike the Su-27, the J10 has only one engine. Originally, the J10 used a Russian AL-31FN engine, but China has been working for a decade to manufacture their own version of this, the WS10A. China has been striving for decades to develop the ability to manufacture high-performance jet engines. The WS10A is something of an acid test for them, as it is a powerful military engine, and a complex piece of work. Russia refused to license China to produce the AL-31FN, so the Chinese stole as much of the technology as they could and designed the WS10A. This engine has been tested, but apparently still has quality control and performance problems.
> 
> It's no accident that the J10 resembles the F-16, because Israel apparently sold them technology for the Israeli Lavi jet fighter. Israel abandoned the Lavi project, because of the high cost and availability of cheaper alternatives (the F-16 and F-15 from the United States.) But the Lavi was meant to be a "super F-16," and incorporated a lot of design ideas from the F-16 (which the Israelis were very familiar with, as they used them, and had developed new components for them.)
> 
> It appears that the J10 does not perform as well as the Su-27 for air combat, so the Chinese are reconfiguring the aircraft as a fighter-bomber. The J10 can carry over four tons of bombs and missiles and has been equipped with a fire control system for delivering missiles and smart bombs. The Chinese designed targeting pod is similar to the Israeli Litening, and they were showing it off as early as 1998. American warplanes use a later version of the Litening. The J10C will have a weapons officer to concentrate on hitting things on the ground.*
> China's J10C Ground Attack Aircraft
> 3-The Elusive Inexpensive F-16 Clone
> December 29, 2010: As expected, China is now offering its new J-10 jet fighter for export. The price is $27 million, which is less than half what a new F-16 costs, but still more than the Chinese JF-17, which goes for $15 million. But there are still hundreds of used F-16s available, for under $15 million each. While the U.S. still has about 1,300 F-16s in service (about half with reserve units), over 4,200 were produced, and America has hundreds in storage. The end of the Cold War in 1991 led to a sharp cut in U.S. Air Force fighter squadrons. Moreover, the new F-35 will be replacing all U.S. F-16s in the next decade. So the U.S. will continue to have plenty of little-used F-16s sitting around, and these remain a cheaper and more effective aircraft than the J-10 or JF-17. But if a country cannot buy F-16s (because of embargos, or similar problems), J-10s or JF-17s would provide a respectable, if more expensive, substitute.
> 
> F-16s are still produced for export, and these cost as much as $70 million each (the F-16I for Israel). Some nations, like South Korea, build the F-16 under license. A used F-16C, built in the 1990s, would go for about $10 million on the open market. The 16 ton F-16 has an admirable combat record, and is very popular with pilots. It has been successful at ground support as well. When equipped with 4-6 smart bombs, it is a very effective bomber.
> 
> *The J-10 is the first modern jet fighter designed and built in China. The aircraft is an attempt to create a modern fighter-bomber that could compete with foreign designs. The experiment was not completely successful. Work on the J-10 began over twenty years ago, in an attempt to develop an aircraft that would be comparable to the Russian MiG-29s and Su-27s, and the American F-16. But the first prototype did not fly until 1998. There were problems, and it wasn't until 2000 that the basic design flaws were fixed. By 2002, nine prototypes had been built, and flight testing was going forward to find, and fix, hundreds of smaller problems. It was a great learning experience for Chinese engineers, but it was becoming apparent that the J-10 was not going to be competitive with the Su-27s/30s China was buying from Russia. The J-10 looks something like the American F-16, and weighs about the same (19 tons). Like the F-16, and unlike the Su-27, the J-10 has only one engine.
> *
> The Chinese made JF-17 (also known as FC-1) is exported to Pakistan, and are being offered to Algeria, Egypt, Nigeria, Bangladesh, Saudi Arabia, Lebanon, Burma, Iran and Sri Lanka as inexpensive alternatives to American and Russian fighters. Hundreds of JF-17s are also going to be built in Pakistan, mainly using Chinese parts.
> 
> Last year, Pakistan signed a deal to buy the next 42, of 300, of these jets from China. These 42 will cost $14.3 million per aircraft. The final 250 will cost $12 million each. The aircraft is assembled in both Pakistan and China, with the engines coming from Russia, and most of the other components from China (which calls the aircraft the FC-1).
> 
> When the first JF-17 fighter arrived in Pakistan three years ago, it ended over twenty years of development for what was first called the Super 7 fighter. The JF-17 was developed by China in cooperation with Pakistan, which originally only wanted to buy 150 of them. All this came about because Pakistan could not get modern fighters from anyone else, and turned to China. At the time, China had nothing comparable to the early model F-16s Pakistan already had.
> 
> The 13 ton JF-17 is meant to be a low cost alternative to the American F-16. The JF-17 is considered the equal to earlier versions of the F-16, but only 80 percent as effective as more recent F16 models. The JF-17 design is based on a cancelled Russian project, the MiG-33. Originally, Pakistan wanted Western electronics in the JF-17, but because of the risk of Chinese technology theft, and pressure from the United States (who did not want China to steal more Western aviation electronics), the JF-17 uses Chinese and Pakistani electronics.
> 
> The JF-17 can carry 3.6 tons of weapons and uses radar guided and heat seeking missiles. It has max speed of nearly 2,000 kilometers an hour, an operating range of 1,300 kilometers and a max altitude of nearly 18,000 meters (55,000 feet). China has not yet decided on whether it will use the FC-1/JF-17 itself. This is apparently because China believes its own J-10 (another local design) and J-11 (a license built Russian Su-27) are adequate for their needs. The J-10, like the JF-17, did not work out as well as was hoped, but that's another matter. Meanwhile, Pakistan has one squadron in service, and another being formed.
> China's J10C Ground Attack Aircraft
> 4-
> Chinese Jets For Iran
> October 25, 2007: Iran is believed (at least by Russian sources) to be buying 24 Chinese made J10 jet fighters. The J-10 looks something like the American F-16, and weighs about the same (18 tons). Originally, the J10 used a Russian AL-31FN engine, but China has been working for a decade to manufacture their own version of this, the WS10A. However, the WS10A continues to have problem matching the performance of the AL-31FN, which is still being installed in J10s.
> 
> 
> 
> *It's It's no accident that the J10 resembles the F-16, because Israel apparently sold them technology for the Israeli Lavi jet fighter. Israel abandoned the Lavi project, because of the high cost and availability of cheaper alternatives (buying F-16s and F-15s from the United States.) But the Lavi was meant to be a super F-16, and incorporated a lot of design ideas from the F-16 (which the Israelis were very familiar with, as they used them, and had developed new components for them.) The Chinese deny any Israeli contribution. Pakistan is believed to have provided the Chinese with one of their F-16s for examination. There does appear to be a lot of F-16 technology in the J-10.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that the J10 does not perform all that well in air combat, so the Chinese have been reconfiguring some of them as a fighter-bomber (the J-10C). This version can carry over four tons of bombs and missiles and has been equipped with a fire control system for delivering missiles and smart bombs. The Chinese designed targeting pod is similar to the Israeli Litening, and they were showing it off as early as 1998. American warplanes use a later version of the Litening. The J10C will have a weapons officer to concentrate on hitting things on the ground.
> 
> *
> 
> It's not known which version the Iranians are getting, but they will be getting them with the Russian AL-31FN engine. China already has over 90 J10s in service, and Pakistan has some on order. China denies that it is selling J-10s to Iran, but something is going on, and China has been supplying Iran with high tech weapons for decades. Iran is apparently willing to pay over $30 million each for the J-10s.
> http://www.strategypage.com/print.aspx?sec=htmw&bi=htproc&fn=20071025
> 5-
> New Chinese Fighter Succeeds By Failing
> by James Dunnigan
> *June 6, 2005*
> Discussion Board on this DLS topic
> 
> China has had a squadron of J10 fighter bombers in service for six months now. The J10 was designed and built in China, in an attempt to create a modern fighter-bomber that could compete with foreign designs. The experiment was not completely successful. Work on the J10 began twenty years ago, in an attempt to develop an aircraft that could compete with the Russian MiG-29s and Su-27s, and the American F-16.
> 
> B*ut the first prototype did not fly until 1998. There were problems, and it wasnt until 2000 that the basic design flaws were fixed. By 2002, nine prototypes had been built, and flight testing was going forward to find, and fix, hundreds of smaller problems. It was a great learning experience for Chinese engineers, but it was becoming apparent that the J10 was not going to be competitive with the Su-27s/30s China was buying from Russia.
> 
> The J10 looks something like the American F-16, and weighs about the same (19 tons). Like the F-16, and unlike the Su-27, the J10 has only one engine. Originally, the J10 used a Russian AL-31FN engine, but China has been working for a decade to manufacture their own version of this, the WS10A. China has been striving for decades to develop the ability to manufacture high-performance jet engines. The WS10A is something of an acid test for them, as it is a powerful military engine, and a complex piece of work. Russia refused to license China to produce the AL-31FN, so the Chinese stole as much of the technology as they could and designed the WS10A. This engine has been tested, but apparently still has quality control and performance problems.
> 
> Its no accident that the J10 resembles the F-16, because Israel apparently sold them technology for the Israeli Lavi jet fighter. Israel abandoned the Lavi project, because of the high cost and availability of cheaper alternatives (the F-16 and F-15 from the United States.) But the Lavi was meant to be a super F-16, and incorporated a lot of design ideas from the F-16 (which the Israelis were very familiar with, as they used them, and had developed new components for them.)
> 
> It appears that the J10 does not perform as well as the Su-27 for air combat, so the Chinese are reconfiguring the aircraft as a fighter-bomber. The J10 can carry over four tons of bombs and missiles and has been equipped with a fire control system for delivering missiles and smart bombs. The Chinese designed targeting pod similar to the Israeli Litening, and were showing it off as early as 1998. American warplanes use a later version of the Litening.*
> New Chinese Fighter Succeeds By Failing
> 6-
> The Long View
> by James Dunnigan
> December 11, 2009
> Earlier this month, the Chinese Air Force has announced that it had a F-22 type aircraft ready to make its first flight within a year. The Chinese recently clarified this announcement by revealing that the new aircraft was based on the existing J-10 fighter. Apparently, the Chinese plan to upgrade the J-10 design to the point that it is competitive with the F-35, and maybe even the F-22. In theory. The Chinese believe this aircraft will enter service within ten years. A lot can happen in a decade, so the Chinese claim has some basis in fact. But it depends on China mastering a lot of new technology.
> 
> China only publicly announced the J-10s status in January, 2007. What was not mentioned in that press release was that only one J-10 squadron was stationed where it might encounter Taiwanese F-16s or Mirage jet fighters. That squadron is sitting at a base just out of range (560 kilometers) of the F-16s and Mirages. The Taiwanese believe that their pilots are much better trained than their Chinese counterparts. Moreover, the word out of China is that the J-10 is a maintenance nightmare, and that the Chinese are having a hard time keeping the aircraft operational in reasonable numbers.
> 
> The J-10 is the first modern jet fighter designed and built in China. The aircraft is an attempt to create a modern fighter-bomber that could compete with foreign designs. The experiment was not completely successful. Work on the J-10 began over twenty years ago, in an attempt to develop an aircraft that could compete with the Russian MiG-29s and Su-27s, and the American F-16. But the first prototype did not fly until 1998. There were problems, and it wasn't until 2000 that the basic design flaws were fixed. By 2002, nine prototypes had been built, and flight testing was going forward to find, and fix, hundreds of smaller problems. It was a great learning experience for Chinese engineers, but it was becoming apparent that the J-10 was not going to be competitive with the Su-27s/30s China was buying from Russia.
> 
> *The J-10 looks something like the American F-16, and weighs about the same (19 tons). Like the F-16, and unlike the Su-27, the J-10 has only one engine. Originally, the J-10 used a Russian AL-31FN engine, but China has been working for a decade to manufacture their own version of this, the WS10A. The WS10A is something of an acid test for them, as it is a powerful military engine, and a complex piece of work. Russia refused to license China to produce the AL-31FN, so the Chinese stole as much of the technology as they could and designed the WS10A. This engine has been tested, and officially approved for production, but apparently still has quality control and performance problems.
> 
> It's no accident that the J-10 resembles the F-16, because Israel apparently sold them technology for the Israeli Lavi jet fighter. Israel abandoned the Lavi project, because of the high cost and availability of cheaper alternatives (buying F-16s and F-15s from the United States.) But the Lavi was meant to be a super F-16, and incorporated a lot of design ideas from the F-16 (which the Israelis were very familiar with, as they used them, and had developed new components for them.)
> *
> American intel analysts believe that Chinese aviation technology (both design and manufacturing) is not yet capable of producing F-22/F-35 class aircraft. Given the experience with the first two Chinese designed and manufactured jet fighters (J-10 and JF-17), there is much doubt that China is capable of making the leap to F-22 class fighters any time soon. One of the big bottlenecks is jet engine technology. But China has been making progress in developing the technologies needed for their "Super J-10." The Chinese take the long view.
> The Long View
> 6
> Who's Afraid of the Big, Bad J-10?
> January 30, 2007: The Taiwanese air force does not seem terribly concerned about China's new J10 fighters. In service for two years now, China only publicly announced the J10s status in January, 2007. What was not mentioned in the press releases was that only one J10 squadron was stationed where it might encounter Taiwanese F-16s or Mirage jet fighters. That squadron is sitting at a base just out of range (560 kilometers) of the F-16s and Mirages. The Taiwanese believe that their pilots are much better trained than their Chinese counterparts. Moreover, the word out of China is that the J10 is a maintenance nightmare, and that the Chinese are having a hard time keeping the aircraft operational in reasonable numbers.
> 
> *The J10 is the first modern jet fighter designed and built in China. The aircraft is an attempt to create a modern fighter-bomber that could compete with foreign designs. The experiment was not completely successful. Work on the J10 began twenty years ago, in an attempt to develop an aircraft that could compete with the Russian MiG-29s and Su-27s, and the American F-16.
> 
> But the first prototype did not fly until 1998. There were problems, and it wasn't until 2000 that the basic design flaws were fixed. By 2002, nine prototypes had been built, and flight testing was going forward to find, and fix, hundreds of smaller problems. It was a great learning experience for Chinese engineers, but it was becoming apparent that the J10 was not going to be competitive with the Su-27s/30s China was buying from Russia.
> 
> The J10 looks something like the American F-16, and weighs about the same (19 tons). Like the F-16, and unlike the Su-27, the J10 has only one engine. Originally, the J10 used a Russian AL-31FN engine, but China has been working for a decade to manufacture their own version of this, the WS10A. China has been striving for decades to develop the ability to manufacture high-performance jet engines. The WS10A is something of an acid test for them, as it is a powerful military engine, and a complex piece of work. Russia refused to license China to produce the AL-31FN, so the Chinese stole as much of the technology as they could and designed the WS10A. This engine has been tested, but apparently still has quality control and performance problems.
> 
> It's no accident that the J10 resembles the F-16, because Israel apparently sold them technology for the Israeli Lavi jet fighter. Israel abandoned the Lavi project, because of the high cost and availability of cheaper alternatives (buying F-16s and F-15s from the United States.) But the Lavi was meant to be a super F-16, and incorporated a lot of design ideas from the F-16 (which the Israelis were very familiar with, as they used them, and had developed new components for them.)*
> Warplanes: Who's Afraid of the Big, Bad J-10?


This guy is self copy-catting the same thing from 2005, Next time he posts anything do make a comment on my behalf and ask him to at least rephrase the paragraph.
3- The official statement by US DSCA says "APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or APG-66(V)2 radar".
However the spares radar are only of one kind "10 APG-68(V)9 spare radar sets"
Further These radar sets are separate from Block 50/52 requirements which are calling for 7 spare APG-68(V)9 radar sets.Secondly, I am rather surprised that PAF got embargoed F-16s as far as news and official announcements, these are EDAs (Excess Defense Articles), would like to know the source of your information. 
http://www.dsca.osd.mil/pressreleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-09.pdf
http://www.dsca.osd.mil/pressreleases/36-b/2005/Pakistan_05-18.pdf
US DELIVERS EDA JETS TO PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

I wonder how strategy page got the wind of maintenance nightmares regarding the J-10..
First they say that the Chinese keep it all tight lipped.. yet they somehow wind up with details such as maintenance and pilot diets??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Oscar said:


> I wonder how strategy page got the wind of maintenance nightmares regarding the J-10..
> First they say that the Chinese keep it all tight lipped.. yet they somehow wind up with details such as maintenance and pilot diets??


When you get 20$ for writing an article on a website which doesn't even scan for pledgerisim. You may even claim what is the color of PLAAF pilot underwears.Funny old James "dungeons"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

PAF have received a total of 5 Mid Life Upgraded F-16 Blk15 (upgraded to Blk-40 Std, details in initial posts of this thread).

any news when next batch is coming?


----------



## alimobin memon

hasnain0099 said:


> 1-Indeed meant i quoted it opposite.
> 2- Here are the six articles form the web
> 
> This guy is self copy-catting the same thing from 2005, Next time he posts anything do make a comment on my behalf and ask him to at least rephrase the paragraph.
> 3- The official statement by US DSCA says "APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or APG-66(V)2 radar".
> However the spares radar are only of one kind "10 APG-68(V)9 spare radar sets"
> Further These radar sets are separate from Block 50/52 requirements which are calling for 7 spare APG-68(V)9 radar sets.Secondly, I am rather surprised that PAF got embargoed F-16s as far as news and official announcements, these are EDAs (Excess Defense Articles), would like to know the source of your information.
> http://www.dsca.osd.mil/pressreleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-09.pdf
> http://www.dsca.osd.mil/pressreleases/36-b/2005/Pakistan_05-18.pdf
> US DELIVERS EDA JETS TO PAKISTAN



The china gives j10's away ... seriously this guy needs slap , 12mn$ jf17 u kidding me , If so i'd rather buy l15 lolx which is crazy ... point less


----------



## Arsalan

*Maintenance Programs of Pakistani Falcons*
Pakistan Air Force (PAF) inducted F-16 Fighting Falcon in January 1983. This provided a quantum leap to the PAF. It was PAF&#8217;s first experience of handling such a modern day fighter aircraft. From 1986 to 1988 F-16s participated in air defence missions carried out in Afghan War (1979-1988). F-16s played a vital role in guarding the western borders of Pakistan from Soviet/Afghan intruding aircraft. During the war PAF flew a total of 10,939 sorties and logged 13,275 hours.
This extreme usage of F-16s in the start of its career raised serious questions about its service life in coming decades. PAF went for development of in-house facilities for maintenance and overhaul of F-16 components. A F-16 Upgrade Cell was established at Sargodha Air Base. This cell was capable of performing depot level structural and avionics related modifications in the F-16s. These modifications include Operational Capability Upgrade (OCU), 479 Bulk Head Replacement Module and Wing box modifications.
In 1989, Mirage Rebuild Factory (MRF) at Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC), Kamra was assigned the task of overhauling the Pratt & Whitney F100-PW-200 turbofan engine that powers the F-16 fleet in PAF service. The F-16&#8217;s structural modifications were made in engine, fuselage, ailerons and flaps. These structural modifications were a part of its type extension program. Reinforcement plates were also added on the fuselage to strengthen the structural integrity of the F-16s, thus extending its service life.
MRF has also upgraded the F100 engine from 200 to 220E configuration. The -220Econfiguration provides better performance and greater reliability. Up to 26 modifications were made in F-100 engines modules including fan, engine core, fuel nozzles, gearbox, high pressure turbine&#8230;etc






*Engineers working on F-100 power plant at MRF facility. The F-100 modules repair/overhaul consists of Inlet Fan Module (IF), Fan Drive Turbine (FDT) Module, Core Module, Gearbox Module, and High Pressure Turbine Module (HPT).*

Improvement in the service life of various F-100 modules is as follows:
*Fan Module * 1800-4000 Hours
*Core Module * 4000 Hours
* Turbine * 3500 Hours
*Augmentor Module* 4000 Hours
*Gearbox Module* 4000 Hours

The repair, up-gradation and overhaul of F-100 Engine, replacement of wing and fuselage fuel cells are also carried out by MRF. MRF has been certified for aircraft painting and de-painting as well.The F-16&#8217;s avionics, structuraland engine related modifications allowed the PAF to maintain a high level of readiness despite U.S. sanctions and arms embargo from the West and did not hamper the operational preparedness of the fighting force during both times of peace and war.





_*A F-16B with structural reinforcement plate visible on its fuselage. Inset is close up of a structural reinforcement plate.*_





*F-16A undergoing painting at aircraft painting facility, MRF.*

Over the years,F-16s have participated in various multinational exercises around the globe. The devoted ground crew has always ensured the combat ready status of these falcons. F-16s participation in counter insurgency operations in Global War on Terror are the recent example of their combat record.

In June 2009, PAF, Lockheed Martin and United States Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) signed a contract of Mid Life Update (MLU) of these F-16s. Under this program, TAI will upgrade 41 F-16 A/B Block-15E aircraft at the TAI facility in Ankara, Turkey. It will also provide training to PAF technicians and engineers on MLU F-16s. After getting the MLU, these aircraft will be a mainstay aircraft in PAF for at least two decades. PAF will use these modified F-16s as a deterrent to regional threats and to strengthen the defense of Pakistan.
Maintenance Programs of Pakistani Falcons | PAFwallpapers Blog

*Maintenance Programs of Pakistani Falcons*
Pakistan Air Force (PAF) inducted F-16 Fighting Falcon in January 1983. This provided a quantum leap to the PAF. It was PAFs first experience of handling such a modern day fighter aircraft. From 1986 to 1988 F-16s participated in air defence missions carried out in Afghan War (1979-1988). F-16s played a vital role in guarding the western borders of Pakistan from Soviet/Afghan intruding aircraft. During the war PAF flew a total of 10,939 sorties and logged 13,275 hours.
This extreme usage of F-16s in the start of its career raised serious questions about its service life in coming decades. PAF went for development of in-house facilities for maintenance and overhaul of F-16 components. A F-16 Upgrade Cell was established at Sargodha Air Base. This cell was capable of performing depot level structural and avionics related modifications in the F-16s. These modifications include Operational Capability Upgrade (OCU), 479 Bulk Head Replacement Module and Wing box modifications.
In 1989, Mirage Rebuild Factory (MRF) at Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC), Kamra was assigned the task of overhauling the Pratt & Whitney F100-PW-200 turbofan engine that powers the F-16 fleet in PAF service. The F-16s structural modifications were made in engine, fuselage, ailerons and flaps. These structural modifications were a part of its type extension program. Reinforcement plates were also added on the fuselage to strengthen the structural integrity of the F-16s, thus extending its service life.
MRF has also upgraded the F100 engine from 200 to 220E configuration. The -220Econfiguration provides better performance and greater reliability. Up to 26 modifications were made in F-100 engines modules including fan, engine core, fuel nozzles, gearbox, high pressure turbineetc





*Engineers working on F-100 power plant at MRF facility. The F-100 modules repair/overhaul consists of Inlet Fan Module (IF), Fan Drive Turbine (FDT) Module, Core Module, Gearbox Module, and High Pressure Turbine Module (HPT).*

Improvement in the service life of various F-100 modules is as follows:
*Fan Module * 1800-4000 Hours
*Core Module * 4000 Hours
* Turbine * 3500 Hours
*Augmentor Module* 4000 Hours
*Gearbox Module* 4000 Hours

The repair, up-gradation and overhaul of F-100 Engine, replacement of wing and fuselage fuel cells are also carried out by MRF. MRF has been certified for aircraft painting and de-painting as well.The F-16s avionics, structuraland engine related modifications allowed the PAF to maintain a high level of readiness despite U.S. sanctions and arms embargo from the West and did not hamper the operational preparedness of the fighting force during both times of peace and war.





_*A F-16B with structural reinforcement plate visible on its fuselage. Inset is close up of a structural reinforcement plate.*_





*F-16A undergoing painting at aircraft painting facility, MRF.*

Over the years,F-16s have participated in various multinational exercises around the globe. The devoted ground crew has always ensured the combat ready status of these falcons. F-16s participation in counter insurgency operations in Global War on Terror are the recent example of their combat record.

In June 2009, PAF, Lockheed Martin and United States Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) signed a contract of Mid Life Update (MLU) of these F-16s. Under this program, TAI will upgrade 41 F-16 A/B Block-15E aircraft at the TAI facility in Ankara, Turkey. It will also provide training to PAF technicians and engineers on MLU F-16s. After getting the MLU, these aircraft will be a mainstay aircraft in PAF for at least two decades. PAF will use these modified F-16s as a deterrent to regional threats and to strengthen the defense of Pakistan.
Maintenance Programs of Pakistani Falcons | PAFwallpapers Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

We all have heard that PAF might going to give follow up order of another 18-36 F-16s Block-52 along with some Block-40s from EU countries.??? Is it Real!


----------



## Windjammer

*
PAF Block-15 MLU, BVR, now compatible with AMRAAM .*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

*when will be the next batch of MLU F-16 be arriving? any news?*

as far as the current situation, we have got *5 upgraded aircraft *and the up gradation of all of PAF Blk15 F-16 is scheduled to be completed by *August 29, 2014.*

and also that four more are scheduled to be delivered within this year so this makes a total of 9 by end of 2012 and this leaves TAI with a task of upgrading 36 more in an year and a half to come!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ why is delivery taking such a long time? US has HUGE industrial capacity and must be churning out scores of these a year (maybe not anymore).


----------



## umair86

Nishan_101 said:


> We all have heard that PAF might going to give follow up order of another 18-36 F-16s Block-52 along with some Block-40s from EU countries.??? Is it Real!



Block40 in EU countries never existed all EU countries operate A/B Block 15s upgraded to AM/BM MLU standards. They are comparable to Block 40s. PAF MLUs are quiet different they have more modern radars and EW suites as compared to EU MLUs. Venezuela is an option to get F-16s as their one are grounded around 18 Block 15s they operate are sitting ducks as they have no spare and technical support due to sanctions by US.



Abingdonboy said:


> ^^ why is delivery taking such a long time? US has HUGE industrial capacity and must be churning out scores of these a year (maybe not anymore).


there was a strike at Lockheed for past 4 months which has now has been ended after negotiations with workers and all next MLUs will be conducted by TAI at Kamra in Pakistan TAI has trained nearly 200 PAF engineers and technicians with the first 3 MLUs conversion in Turkey and US has delivered first 2 pattern aircrafts only 2 are in US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^ why is delivery taking such a long time? US has HUGE industrial capacity and must be churning out scores of these a year (maybe not anymore).



the upgrades are not going on at Lockheed Martin-US. Only the first two under went MLU at LM and the next three were done at TAI. 
it is being reported that atleast four more are under process at TAI-Turkey.
furthermore, TAI have also trained PAC engineers and future upgrades will be carried out at PAC Kamra with assistance of TAI.


*Here is the MLU news and event updates by date:*



> *February 6, 2012:* *Pakistan receives first MLU F-16s *
> The Pakistani air force received its *first two MLU* upgraded F-16s today at PAF Shahbaz airbase *after the aircraft arrived back from the USA.*
> 
> *Accompanying the two upgraded F-16s was the final block 52 airframe a D-Model (#10801)* which had remained in the US for testing & trials. This concludes the delivery of all 18 of the newer Block 52 aircraft ordered as part of the 'Peace Drive' program.
> 
> According to PAF public affairs officials the two F-16 block 15 aircraft, were earlier sent to USA for Mid Life Upgrade (MLU) and have been delivered back to the PAF on time. On there return a small ceremony was held at the base attended by PAF dignitaries.
> 
> The United States has released $ 116 million to finance mid-life upgrades for Pakistan's existing fleet of block 15 A/B aircraft.
> 
> Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) will do the upgrade MLU which primarily involves replacement of avionics and structural modifications bringing them close to block 40 standards.






> *February 8, 2012:* *TAI delivers first upgraded PAF F-16*
> Turkey's center of aerospace, Turkish Aerospace Industries, Inc. (TAI), has delivered the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) its first upgraded F-16 (#90617) as part of the Peace Drive II modernization program.
> 
> The first PAF F-16 aircraft, completed modernization and flight tests and was delivered to PAF at a ceremony held at TAI on 8 February 2012.
> 
> In attendance were the Turkish Deputy Minister of Defense Mr. Hasan Kemal Yard&#305;mc&#305;, Pakistan Ambassador to Turkey HE Muhammad Shaukat Haroon, Pakistan Deputy Chief of Air Staff Air Mshl. Asim Suleiman, Turkish Armed Forces Foundation General Manager Mr. Hayrettin Uzun and Undersecretary for Defense Industries Mr. Murad Bayar as well as many military and civilian high level representatives.
> 
> The Peace Drive II program was signed with Pakistan Ministry of Defense in June 2009, with work starting in October 2010 and planned completion by September 2014.
> 
> Under the program, TAI's engineers and technicians will perform avionics and structural modernization of a total of 41 F-16 aircraft that are in the inventory of Pakistan Air Force. The test flights of each modernized aircraft will also be performed by TAI's F-16 Test Pilots.
> 
> The required parts, material and technical data are furnished to TAI in accordance with another contract between US Government and PAF.
> 
> TAI will also provide classroom and on-the-job training for 72 PAF technicians. Upon completion of their trainings, the technicians will directly participate in the ongoing modernization activities at TAI.
> 
> TAI, which was established for co-production of F-16 aircraft for the Turkish Air Force in 1984, is one of the major aerospace companies in the world at F-16 manufacturing and modernization. After manufacturing and delivering a total of 272 F-16s, TAI, which has successfully completed avionics and structural modernization of F-16s of the Royal Jordanian Air Force and is currently modernizing 175 F-16s for the Turkish Air Force.






> *February 26, 2012: TAI upgraded F-16s arrive in Pakistan*
> *The first batch of three TAI upgraded F-16 block 15 MLU* (Mid Life Upgrade) were delivered to the Pakistan Air Force on Friday.
> 
> The aircraft were flown from Ankara, Turkey to PAF Base Shahbaz at Jacobabad according to a PAF spokesman. The aircraft were earlier sent to TAI (Turkish Aerospace Industries) to be refurbished under the Peace Drive II program which started in October 2010.
> 
> A ceremony was held to commemorate the delivery of the first batch of upgraded jets, attended by Deputy Chief of Air Staff (Operations), Air Marshal Waseemuddin, and other officials.
> 
> Under the program, TAI is modernizing the avionics and structure of the F-16 jets that have been in service with the PAF since 1982-83. The projected completion date for all the upgrades is expected to be September 2014.
> 
> *Earlier this month, the US delivered the last F-16D block 52 jet and two F-16 block 15 jets that had undergone mid-life upgrades in the US.*



So this confirms the presence of 5 Mid-Life Upgraded F-16 is PAF with the first two coming from US Lockheed Martin and the Next three from Ankara TAI.
Four more are to be delivered within this year in coming months.

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

4 were sent to the US. so the 2 remaining will arrive within 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

f-16 is still useless against the jets IAF is getting


----------



## mylovepakistan

S.Y.A said:


> f-16 is still useless against the jets IAF is getting



PAF is getting J10Bs as response to MMRCA,

I MAY AGREE to the point that india can buy more advanced jets from russia,france etc

but answer me,can they buy the pilots too???

NO !!!

our pilots are our pride...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

fatman17 said:


> 4 were sent to the US. so the 2 remaining will arrive within 2012.



we are getting APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar for our MLU F-16?
since at the start there was an option for either APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or the APG-66(V)2 radar.
however as far as i now the PAF F-16 even before MLU have gone through a Operational Capability Upgrade and are F-16 Blk-15OCU standard so have already a APG-66 upgraded radar.

as per my info we are getting the APG-68(V)9 but just need a confirmation.

yourself, ANTIBODY or any one please?

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

arsalanaslam123 said:


> as per my info we are getting the APG-68(V)9 but just need a confirmation.



APG-68 (V)9 Radars for Pakistan&#8217;s F-16s (updated)

I Find the information Authentic regarding 54 APG-68 [V]9 Radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

*Northrop Grumman APG-68 [V]9 Multi-Mode Fire Control Radar:*
Northrop Grumman APG-68 radar, the (V)9 multi-mode fire control radar that offers improved detection range and resolution. This is the second most advanced Radar to ever be equipped by F-16, second only to UAE's AN/APG-80 AESA radars. A new slightly advanced version the V(10) is also developed that included all-weather autonomous detection and targeting for Global Positioning System (GPS)-aided precision weapons. It also adds SAR mapping and terrain-following (TF) modes.






*Evolution:*
The AN/APG-68, an evolution of the APG-66, was introduced with the F-16C/D Block 25. The APG-68 has greater range and resolution, as well as 25 operating modes, including ground-mapping, Doppler beam-sharpening, ground moving target, sea target, and track-while-scan (TWS) for up to 10 targets. The Block 40/42's APG-68(V)1 model added full compatibility with Lockheed Martin Low-Altitude Navigation and Targeting Infra-Red for Night (LANTIRN) pods, and a high-PRF pulse-Doppler track mode to provide continuous-wave (CW) target illumination for semi-active radar-homing (SARH) missiles like the AIM-7 Sparrow. Block 50/52 F-16s initially used the more reliable APG-68(V)5 which has a programmable signal processor employing Very-High-Speed Integrated Circuit (VHSIC) technology. *The Advanced Block 50/52 (or 50+/52+) are equipped with the APG-68(V)9 radar, with a 30% greater air-to-air detection range and a synthetic aperture radar (SAR) mode for high-resolution mapping and target detection-recognition.*

*AN/APG-68 V9 Pulse Doppler Radar*
The AN/APG-68(V)9 radar system consists of the following line-replaceable units:
Antenna
Modified Dual Mode Transmitter (MDT)
Modular Receiver/Exciter (MoRE)
Common Radar Processor (CoRP)
Note that the Line-Replaceable Units are the components that are designed to be replaced quickly at an operating location.
The AN/APG-68(V)9 radar is the latest development. Besides the increase in scan range compared to the previous version, it has a Synthetic aperture radar (SAR) capability enabling it to get high detailed and high resolution signals from the target area.

It uses Commercial Off The Shelf (COTS) technology that provided faster processors that provide increased throughput, with x5 faster processing speed and x10 growth in memory capacity over the APG-66. With the powerful processing capability, the new APG-68V9 has a high resistance to electromagnetic interference and countermeasures and future growth potential. The system offers new and improved capabilities in both air/air and air/ground modes, primarily in the operation at long range (BVR) and target rich airspace. The APG-68(V)9 offers 30 percent increase in detection range, improved search-while-track mode (four vs. two tracked targets) and larger search volume and improved track while scan performance. Its single target track performance has also been improved.





*On air/ground missions, the new radar becomes an effective sensor, utilizing its high-resolution synthetic aperture radar mode, which allows the pilot to locate and recognize tactical ground targets from considerable distances.* Although previous radars had some Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) capabilities, the new version generates imagery-class (*2 feet resolution*) high resolutions pictures,* comparable to pictures delivered by the most modern commercial satellites. *These pictures can be acquired from very long range, at all weather conditions and provide an effective, real-time source for the targeting of long range, precision guided weapons. The radar provides autonomous, all-environment, precision air-to-surface targeting with a high-resolution synthetic aperture radar ground mapping mode.

The radar also has increased detection range in sea surveillance mode, and enhanced ground moving target identification and mapping capability. The radar features an inertial measurement unit that improves dynamic tracking performance and provides an auto-bore sight capability, which increases accuracy.

The APG-68 V9 features reduced weight, power, cooling and 25%-45% lower support costs. With more line replaceable units, it is both cost effective and maintenance friendly.

*Capabilities:*
The new APG-68 V9 radar have increased mission performance and reliability. It enables engagement of air-to-air and air-to-surface threats with greater accuracy and at greater ranges. Provides autonomous, all-environment, precision air-to-surface targeting. New modes for improved situational awareness.
It have a Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) ground mapping mode that significantly improves the planes performance is specially air-to-ground attack role. Have smaller Target Location Error with improved Weapon Probability of Kill.
the APG-98 V9 provides faster, farther aerial target acquisition with 33% greater air-to-air range than legacy radars with four-target Situational Awareness Mode

*Weapon Support:*
The APG-98 V9 is compatible with most of the latest weapons systems including:
AMRAAM, AIM-9X, and other missiles
JHMCS
GPS weapons such as JDAM, JSOW, and WCMD
LITENING II and other EO pods
ASPJ, ASPIS, ALQ-131, & other EW systems

*Characteristics:*
Radar Range: 300Km
Max Track Range for 5 sqm RCS: 80 km Max Track sqm RCS for 5 - 80 km
Search cone: 120 degrees × 120 degrees
Azimuth: +/- 60 degrees
Basic Weight: 164Kg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

It would be better if we can upgrade our F-16s with the new AESA radar that lockheed is now proposing but considering how rapidly our relationship have deteriorated with the Americans and considering that guys in the PAF are not that keen either, it seems to be a distant dream.


----------



## Arsalan

IceCold said:


> It would be better if we can upgrade our F-16s with the new AESA radar that lockheed is now proposing but considering how rapidly our relationship have deteriorated with the Americans and considering that guys in the PAF are not that keen either, it seems to be a distant dream.



that wont be a cost effective approach and in the same money, we can get some AESA for our JFT!!
the JFT is brand new plane and have massive room for improvements.
spending billions in upgrading decades old F-16 is not a good idea!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

arsalanaslam123 said:


> that wont be a cost effective approach and in the same money, we can get some AESA for our JFT!!
> the JFT is brand new plane and have massive room for improvements.
> spending billions in upgrading decades old F-16 is not a good idea!



In another thread people are discussing about possible issues of cooling the AESA radar on JF-17. When can a possible solution to this is achieved who knows but not for block 2 which brings us back to F-16 and hence my argument. F-16 though decade old is still our main stray fighter, so equipping it with the very best should not be a matter of concern.


----------



## Najam Khan

arsalanaslam123 said:


> we are getting APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar for our MLU F-16?
> since at the start there was an option for either APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or the APG-66(V)2 radar.
> however as far as i now the PAF F-16 even before MLU have gone through a Operational Capability Upgrade and are F-16 Blk-15OCU standard so have already a APG-66 upgraded radar.
> 
> as per my info we are getting the APG-68(V)9 but just need a confirmation.
> 
> yourself, ANTIBODY or any one please?
> 
> regards!


Yes our MLU F-16s will have APG-68 V(9) radar + 10 spare APG-68 V(9) radar sets to be delivered to us. APG-66 V2 which we currently have on our F-16 can fire AMRAAMs as well, but it would require serious airframe (wiring) and software changes in the recipient aircraft. 

The serials of MLUs delivers so far to PAF are:
82603, 84713, 84718, 84608 and 84617.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

IceCold said:


> It would be better if we can upgrade our F-16s with the new AESA radar that lockheed is now proposing *but considering how rapidly our relationship have deteriorated with the Americans and considering that guys in the PAF are not that keen either, it seems to be a distant dream*.



The close relation to China is another point, on the other side recent news says that Taiwan gets AESA radar to upgrade their older F16s, Japan gets AESA and even IRST for their F15s, S. Korea is evaluating the F15 Silent Eagle and might divert some upgrades to their older versions too if it wins and Israel is trying to add their own AESA to F15s and F16. So the US are pushing AESA and other upgrades to countries they seems to thrust more at the moment.


----------



## fatman17

sancho said:


> The close relation to China is another point, on the other side recent news says that Taiwan gets AESA radar to upgrade their older F16s, Japan gets AESA and even IRST for their F15s, S. Korea is evaluating the F15 Silent Eagle and might divert some upgrades to their older versions too if it wins and Israel is trying to add their own AESA to F15s and F16. So the US are pushing AESA and other upgrades to countries they seems to thrust more at the moment.



they the US always offer hardware 1st to tier-1 countries (NATO/Jpn/ROK) etc. taiwan is another story. its mostly political. other countries like PK are tier-2 countries. its not about trust only as you infer.


----------



## SBD-3

IceCold said:


> It would be better if we can upgrade our F-16s with the new AESA radar that lockheed is now proposing but considering how rapidly our relationship have deteriorated with the Americans and considering that guys in the PAF are not that keen either, it seems to be a distant dream.


our APG radars are brand new, upgrading to AESA would not be fair at this point of time. And secondly even US has recently floated its tender for F-16 AESA upgrade, it would be wiser to go for any such upgrade after: 1)our radar stock has exhausted its life span 2)feedback from USAF's program (which would also be benificial since with the expansion of production of radar sets for USAF, the unit cost would likely decrease given development costs spread over production). Given the financial constraints that we historically has been facing, it would be rather approperiate to wait and watch for the time being.


----------



## Manticore

> ITT Exelis successfully completes AIDEWS testing at Edwards Air Force Base
> CLIFTON, N.J., Nov. 19, 2012 - ITT Exelis (NYSE: XLS) has completed extensive electromagnetic compatibility testing of its Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suite, or AIDEWS, at Edwards Air Force Base, Calif. AIDEWS provides pilots with situational awareness and protection against radar-based threats, including modern surface-to-air and air-to-air weapon systems.
> 
> The testing, part of the qualification process for the Pakistan F-16 upgrade program, was conducted to ensure AIDEWS will work with other systems integrated into the aircraft, and verify that the multiple systems will not interfere with one another. This chamber-based testing also helps to reduce the amount of flight testing needed to verify the electronic warfare system&#8217;s performance, reducing cost and time to qualify a system.
> 
> Six weeks of testing, at Edwards AFB, was performed on multiple radio frequency systems operating simultaneously in an F-16 carrying the AIDEWS pod. The team measured pod antenna patterns on the F-16, as well as system interoperability between the AIDEWS jamming pod, fire control radar and ALR-69 Radar Warning Receiver.
> 
> &#8220;This milestone speaks volumes about our system&#8217;s capability and maturity,&#8221; said Stuart Altman, Exelis Electronic Systems business area lead for AIDEWS. &#8220;This kind of comprehensive testing shows we already have a well-integrated, effective system to protect the F-16, and we&#8217;ll be using the results of this testing to make the system even better.&#8221;
> 
> AIDEWS is built upon the proven ALQ-211 family of electronic warfare systems now in use to support a broad range of U.S. and allied defense customers on many aircraft. The system is currently in full production with more than 160 systems under contract for six nations as part of the F-16 Foreign Military Sales program.
> 
> About ITT Exelis
> ITT Exelis is a diversified, top-tier global aerospace, defense and information solutions company with strong positions in enduring and emerging global markets. Exelis is a leader in networked communications, sensing and surveillance, electronic warfare, navigation, air traffic solutions and information systems with growing positions in cyber security, composite aerostructures, logistics and technical services. The company has a 50-year legacy of innovation and technology expertise, partnering with customers worldwide to deliver affordable, mission-critical products and services for managing global threats, conflicts and complexities. Headquartered in McLean, Va., the company employs about 20,500 people and generated 2011 sales of $5.8 billion. ITT Exelis - The Power of Ingenuity
> 
> Media contact:
> 
> Courtney Reynolds
> 973-477-3210
> courtney.reynolds@exelisinc.com


ITT Exelis successfully completes AIDEWS testing at Edwards Air Force Base







F-16XL




Detailled rear view of a standard P&W F-100-200 still installed in the LOAN aircraft and the LOAN nozzle in the foreground





Apparent features of the ES are the conformal fuel tanks on the back and the FLIR in front of the cockpit.




Artist impression of the tailless F-16.





FS-X prototype seen from underneath. Note the enlarged wing and tailplanes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

TAI OZGUR



Within OZGUR mission computer-avionic suite Program Hv.K.K. completed the ground tests and performed the first flight test of F-16 aircraft for the adoption of TAI.



https://www.tai.com.tr/content/docs/tainin-sesi-94-tam.pdf






Ozgur started in TUBITAK-BILGEM project (like ATAK mission system tested on AH-1S chopper), with out a maiden flight, it had thousands of flight hours in simulation labs. All codes are re-written. Later the project was given to TAI by SSIK to start "avionic suite" integration and flight tests. 

For avionic suite ASELSAN was given contract, to develope avionic suite for a single F16 Block30. 

In the end when total system was created with in 4 years, OZGUR will be most sophisticated flying F16 and will be more capable than UAE F16 Block60s and Israeli F16I 

TAI is also negotiate with several RADAR producers, to integrate new RADAR for OZGUR. 

OZGUR also will be baseline for TAI T-X/FX project which conceptual design finalised in 2013. Like we did AH-1S mission suite to T129. 


ROKETSAN and TUBITAK SAGE works on very generous air-air/air-ground missile-bomb family for new aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nishan_101

Like everyone else I was quite keen for the PAF to demand from US to release their 28 F-16s in 2002 and also allow them to buy 21 F-16s from Venuezvela with permission. Also sell them the upgrade kits for these F-16s upgrade in Turkey which can start in 2004 and end in 2009 for PAF 31+28 as well as for 21 F-16s from Venuezvela and also to buy 50-55 F-16s Block-52s as well in 2003 at $45 Million per piece.


----------



## airomerix

Nishan_101 said:


> Like everyone else I was quite keen for the PAF to demand from US to release their 28 F-16s in 2002 and also allow them to buy 21 F-16s from Venuezvela with permission. Also sell them the upgrade kits for these F-16s upgrade in Turkey which can start in 2004 and end in 2009 for PAF 31+28 as well as for 21 F-16s from Venuezvela and also to buy 50-55 F-16s Block-52s as well in 2003 at $45 Million per piece.



14 out of those 28 jets have already been released. The rest of 14 F-16a are under Naval Strike and Air Warfare Center (NSAWC) where they are pitched against US Navy pilots. And Admirals of the US are not ready to release these 14 jets.


----------



## SQ8

airomerix said:


> 14 out of those 28 jets have already been released. The rest of 14 F-16a are under Naval Strike and Air Warfare Center (NSAWC) where they are pitched against US Navy pilots. And Admirals of the US are not ready to release these 14 jets.



There's also no point in getting those jets, They have undergone severe stress due to their usage at Fallon and have less airframe life in them. Its the PAF that has said no to these jets first and wants airframes from either AMARC or EDA articles.


----------



## airomerix

Oscar said:


> There's also no point in getting those jets, They have undergone severe stress due to their usage at Fallon and have less airframe life in them. Its the PAF that has said no to these jets first and wants airframes from either AMARC or EDA articles.



I heard a different story. It stated that US wasnt ready. Anyhow it pretty much makes sense as those jets would be flying every single day.


----------



## SQ8

airomerix said:


> I heard a different story. It stated that US wasnt ready. Anyhow it pretty much makes sense as those jets would be flying every single day.



The US is not ready to spare airframes from its Block-25 fleet just yet and is not ready to bear the costs of "refurbishing" AMARC articles as compared to jets that are already in operational status.


----------



## Nishan_101

Although far better to place the order for about 50 F-16s Block-52s in 2004 when they were about $45.5 Million per piece...


----------



## HAIDER

(Bits and pieces in this forum, but this report is much organized manner).

On June 28/06, the US DSCA notified Congress via a series of releases of its intention to provide Pakistan with a $5.1 billion Foreign Military Sales package to upgrade the F-16s that serve as the PAFs top of the line fighters. Some of these items had been put on hold following the October 2005 earthquake in Pakistan & Kashmir, but the request for 36 new F-16 Block 50/52s is now going ahead, along with new weapons, engine modifications, and upgrade kits for Pakistans older F-16 A/Bs. The buy went through, and was accompanied by the supply of 26 older F-16s from USAF surplus stocks.

These items are detailed below, along with controversies the proposed sales have created, and some of the conditions attached to the sale by the US government:

*Item 1: 36 New F-16 Block 50/52s  $3 billion
Item 2: Weapons for the New F-16s  $650 Million
Item 3: F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification Kits  $1.3 billion
Item 4: F-16A/B Engine Modifications & UP/STAR  $151 Million
Deal Updates and Progress [updated]
Potential Controversies (July 2006)
Additional Readings [updated]*

I*tem 1: 36 New F-16 Block 50/52s  $3 billion*

Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of up to 36 F-16C Block 50 and F-16D Block 52 two-seater aircraft  a buy of 18 jets, with an option for another 18. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $3 billion.

The planes will be equipped with the APG-68(V)9 radars, which are the most modern F-16 radar except for the UAEs F-16E/F Block 60 Desert Falcons and their AN/APG-80 AESA. The engine contract was less certain. Pakistans existing F-16s use the Pratt & Whitney F100 engine, the new planes involved a competition between Pratt & Whitneys F100-PW-229 or General Electrics F110-GE-129 Increased Performance Engines (IPEs). Pratt & Whitney kept their customer, and supplied the new F-16s with their F100-PW-229 EEP variant.

The package for Pakistans new F-16s also includes:

7 spare F100-PW-229 EEP or F110-GE-129 IPE engines (F100-PW-229 EEP selected)
7 spare APG-68(V)9 radar sets
36 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
36 AN/ARC-238 SINCGARS radios with HAVE QUICK I/II
36 Conformal Fuel Tanks (pairs) that fit along the aircrafts sides to give them extra range
36 Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals; see tactical uses of MIDS-LVT Link 16 systems
36 Global Positioning Systems (GPS) and Embedded GPS/Inertial Navigation Systems
36 APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems
36 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare (ALQ-211 AIDEW) Suites without Digital Radio Frequency Memory (picked); or AN/ALQ-184 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-131 Electronic Counter Measures pod without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-187 Advanced Self-Protection Integrated Suites without DRFM; or AN/ALQ-178 Self-Protection Electronic Warfare Suites without DRFM
1 Unit Level Trainer
Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability.

The principal contractors under Pakistans Peace Drive buy will be:

Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company, Fort Worth, TX
Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control, Dallas, TX
BAE Advanced Systems Greenlawn, NY
Boeing Corporation Seattle, WA
Boeing Integrated Defense Systems: St Louis, MO; Long Beach, CA; San Diego, CA
Raytheon Company: Lexington, MA; Goleta, CA
Raytheon Missile Systems in Tucson, AZ
Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX
Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD
United Technology Company subsidiary Pratt & Whitney in East Hartford, CT; or
General Electric Aircraft Engines in Cincinnati, OH

There are no known offset agreements in connection with this proposed sale. Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips to Pakistan involving U.S. Government and contractor representatives for technical review/support and program management of the aircraft. See DSCA release [PDF]. 

*Item 2: Weapons for the New F-16s  $650 Million*

To equip those new F-16s, the Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of:

500 AIM-120C5 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM)
12 AMRAAM training missiles  these have seeker warheads but lack engines
200 AIM-9M-8/9 Sidewinder Short-Range Air-Air Missiles; they are the version before the fifth-generation AIM-9X.
240 LAU-129/A Launchers  these support AMRAAM or Sidewinder missiles.
500 Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM) Guidance Kits: GBU-31/38 Guided Bomb Unit (GBU) kits
1,600 Enhanced Paveway GBU-12 (500 lb.) and GBU-24s (2,000 lb.) with dual laser/GPS guidance
800 MK-82 500 pound General Purpose (GP) and MK-84 2,000 pound GP bombs
700 BLU-109 2,000 pound bunker-buster bombs with the FMU-143 Fuse
Associated support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, capability to employ a wide variety of munitions, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to ensure full program supportability will also be provided.

The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $650 million. The principal contractors will be:

BAE Advanced Systems in Greenlawn, NY
Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX
Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control in Dallas, TX
Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX
Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD

There are no known offset agreements in connection with this proposed sale. Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips to Pakistan involving U.S. Government and contractor representatives for technical review/support, program management, and modification of the aircraft. See DSCA release [PDF format].

*Item 3: F-16A/B Mid-Life Update Modification Kits  $1.3 billion*

The Government of Pakistan has requested a possible sale of 60 F-16A/B Mid-Life Update (MLU) modification and Falcon Star Structural Service Life Enhancement kits consisting of:

APG-68v9 with Synthetic Aperture Radar or the APG-66(V)2 radar, which is a much smaller improvement on earlier F-16s. The APG-68 with SAR is far better at air to ground work, and can be used to monitor ground activity.
Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
AN/APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe Systems
AN/ALE-47 Advanced Countermeasures Dispenser Systems
Have Quick I/II Radios
Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminals (MIDS-LVT)
SNIPER (formerly known as AN/AAQ-33 PANTERA) targeting pod capability
Reconnaissance pod capability
Advanced Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Units (used for training exercises)
MDE included in the MLU modification and structural upgrade kits
21 ALQ-131 Block II Electronic Countermeasures Pods without the Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM); or ALQ-184 Electronic Countermeasures Pods without DRFM;
60 ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems;
1 Unit Level Trainer; and
10 APG-68v9 spare radar sets.
Radars, modems, receivers, installation, avionics, spare and repair parts, support equipment, CONUS-personnel training and training equipment, technical assistance, publications and technical documentation, system drawings, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, and other related logistics elements necessary for full program support.




JHMCS Visor
JHMCS

The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $1.3 billion.

According to the US DSCA, Pakistan intends to purchase the MLU Program equipment to enhance survivability, communications connectivity, and extend the useful life of its F-16A/B fighter aircraft. The modifications and upgrades in this proposed sale will permit Pakistans F-16A/B squadron to operate safely, and enhance Pakistans conventional deterrent capability. Pakistans air fleet can readily use these updates to enhance and extend the life of its aircraft.

The principal contractors will be:

BAE Advanced Systems in Greenlawn, NY
Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX
Lockheed Martin Missile and Fire Control in Dallas, TX
Northrop-Grumman Electro-Optical Systems in Garland, TX
Northrop-Grumman Electronic Systems in Baltimore, MD

Turkish Aerospace Industries isnt mentioned here, but they ended up with a contract to perform the upgrades on 36 F-16A/B aircraft. Theyve been doing similar work for Turkey, and for other F-16 customers in the Middle East.

There are no known offset agreements in connection with this proposed sale. Implementation of this proposed sale will require multiple trips to Pakistan involving U.S. Government and contractor representatives. See DSCA release [PDF].

InsideDefense.com makes the interesting observation that Pakistan doesnt have 60 F-16s to upgrade. The clear implication is that the Pakistani government is interested in buying used F-16s and upgrading them, which proved to be the case. As part of the deal for new planes, in Sept 30/06 the USA also agreed to deliver 26 of the Peace Gate III/IV F-16A/B Block 15OCUs that had been ordered in 1988-1989, then embargoed when Pakistan tested nuclear weapons. After the embargo, the planes had been diverted for use as aggressor combat training aircraft by USAF and the US Navy.

*Item 4: F-16A/B Engine Modifications & UP/STAR  $151 Million*

he third contract involves Engine Modifications and Falcon UP/STAR Structural Upgrades as well as associated equipment and services. The total value, if all options are exercised, could be as high as $151 million.

More specifically, the Government of Pakistan has requested engine improvements and structural modifications to its F-16 fleet, which includes a possible sale of:

14 F100-PW-220E engines
14 Falcon UP/STAR F-16 structural upgrade kits
De-modification and preparation of 26 aircraft
Support equipment, software development/integration, modification kits, spares and repair parts, flight test instrumentation, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor technical and logistics personnel services, and other related requirements to support the program.

The principal contractors will be:

Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company in Fort Worth, TX
United Technology Company subsidiary Pratt & Whitney in East Hartford, CT.

There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale, but implementation of the engine modifications and UP/STAR repairs will require multiple trips to Pakistan involving U.S. Government and contractor representatives for technical review/support, program management, and modification of the aircraft. See DSCA release [PDF].

*Deal Updates and Progress*

April 3/12: EW. ITT Exelis announces that $54 million has finalized a contract to provide Pakistan with some of its AIDEWS electronic warfare pods (vid. March 19/08, June 26/08, July 5/11, and July 20/11 entries). The 2008 contract had been for $78.2 million, and the July 2011 contract added $49.1 million, creating a current total of $181.3 million, plus over $9 million to integrate them with their F-16s AN/ALQ-231 central electronic warfare systems.

The ALQ-211 based Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare System (AIDEWS) integrates digital radar warning receivers and advanced jamming countermeasures systems against radar-based threats, including modern surface-to-air and air-to-air weapon systems. It can be carried on a pod, as Pakistan is doing, or internally as the AN/ALQ-211v4.

Feb 6/12: New deliveries done. The PAF receives its 18th and final new F-16 Block 52, and its its first 2 Mid-Life Upgrade F-16s, at PAF Shahbaz airbase. The last new F-16 was an F-16D that had remained in the US for testing & trials

$5.1B Proposed Sales, Upgrades, Weapons Pakistans F-16s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

^sirjee posted long timeeeeeee agoooooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shanixee

When is MLU is expected to finish for our F16...??

Because as far as i remember it is to complete in Sep 2013....but i dont see it finish on time because no new news of receiving further MLU F16 from Turkey..


----------



## Najam Khan

shanixee said:


> *When is MLU is expected to finish for our F16...??*
> 
> Because as far as i remember it is to complete in Sep 2013....but i dont see it finish on time because no new news of receiving further MLU F16 from Turkey..


The date is late 2014 (Decemeber may be?). The next two batches of MLUs (some 5/6 aircraft) will be delivered soon.


----------



## araz

One thing that i have asked repeatedly and not been answered is whether there is any commonality between Bl 20-30-40 and our current in house stock. if there isnt will we have to setup new infrastructure to cater for them. If so it would only make sense if we had 2-3 squadrons. Any helpwould be appreciated.
Araz


----------



## trident2010

I think it is wise to upgrade all the F-16's to best possible configuration available to Pakistan. F-16 will be PAF's most trusted and capable fighter for atleast a decade. This will give PAF much needed breathing space for develop on Chinese planes which they are inducting/will induct. 

May be PAF won't be able to use F-16's in case of war, but who knows? This confusion is good enough to keep enemy airforce not doing any misadventures.


----------



## Manticore

Lets hope the f16s bought from jordan go through the mlu - I wonder what specs they have atm

*Modifications & Armament*
*Mid-life Update*
For a number of years the Royal Jordanian AF recognized the need to give the leased aircraft a mid-life update in the next 2 or 3 years. It was unclear for a long time whether reference was made to the MLU-program, or just to updates in general.

In January of 2004 however a LOA for an $87 million contract was signed between Jordan and Lockheed-Martin for the update of the 17 Peace Falcon II aircraft. This modification consists of enhancements to the cockpit, avionics, sensors and weapons. These upgrades also improve system reliability and supportability. Together with this upgrade this package also includes Falcon UP and Falcon STAR structural upgrades. These structural upgrades will extend the service life to 8,000 flight hours with these aircraft being able to remain in service for another 20 years. The upgrades will be performed by Turkish Aerospace Industries in its Ankara fascilities.

*Armament and Stores*
Main armament of the RJAF F-16s is the AIM-9 Sidewinder, although the RJAF was hoping to acquire the AIM-120 AMRAAM for a long time. On November 24th, 2004 a deal was announced in which Jordan would receive up to 50 AIM-120C missiles and associated equipment in a deal worth $39 million.











F-16 Air Forces - Jordan :: F-16.net



F-16 Units - RJAF 1st squadron :: F-16.net
F-16 Units - RJAF 2nd squadron :: F-16.net
F-16 Units - RJAF 6th squadron :: F-16.net

------
so, which squadron did we get?

2 sqn (RJAF)
*Status:*
Active
*Version:*F-16A/B block 15 ADF
Although envisioned to be upgraded as well, the F-16s of 2 squadron remain unmodified. Therefore they retain their specific air defence duties without being truly multirole capable.






''
The 13 aircraft are of F-16 A/B Block-15 and the PAF has similar aircraft in its fleet which are flying satisfactorily. The deal about 12 A models and one B model aircraft has been authenticated by the manufacturing company and the US government has also given its nod for the sale/purchase of the planes.
Well-placed defence sources told The News here the other day that the purchased aircraft were in good condition since they had attained Mid-Life Update (MLU)
PAF acquires F-16s from Jordan - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

*Structure & Avionics*
Modifications included Bendix King (now Allied Signal) AN/ARC-200HF/SSB radios with Have Quick II Secure Speech Module and the Teledyne/E Systems Mk.XII Advanced IFF system (APX-109). The APG-66 radar was modified (designated APG-66A) to provide look down/shoot-down capability, enhanced small target detection, and CW (Continuous Wave) illumination for AIM-7 guidance.

A 150,000 candlepower night identification spotlight was installed on the port side of the nose (below and in front of the cockpit) to aid in the identification of nighttime intruders. The aircraft were equipped to carry 600 (US) gallon (2,271 liter) external drop tanks, and to carry 6 BVR missiles such as the AIM-7 Sparrow or AIM-120 AMRAAM.

*Modifications & Upgrades*





The bird slicers are obvious on this F-16A ADF lining up on a tanker (USAF photo)


The ADF aircraft can be distinguished from "standard" F-16A/B's by several external identifying features, such as long and thin horizontal bulges on the base of the vertical tail (only A-models), plus a set of four blade antenna, nicknamed _"bird-slicer"_, carried just forward of the canopy (as part of the IFF system).

The bulges are caused by the relocation of the Bendix-King AN/ARC-200 high frequency single-sideband radio to the leading edge of the fin. This in turn caused the flight control accumulators, which were installed one over the other, to be relocated to either side of the tail fin. The bulges were installed to provide sufficient room for these accumulators. Note that, since the Bravo-model ADF's do not have the Bendix HF radio, they also don't have the bulges.


*Production*
All ADF F-16s are modified airframes. Existing Block 15 models where converted to the Block 15OCU upgrade and to ADF standard at once. In total, 271 airframes, consisting in 246 A-models and 25 B-models have been converted between 1989 and 1992. Minor differences exist between the A-model and B-model as described earlier.



Because of the fall of the Berlin wall in 1989 and the opening of relationships between West and East, the program had lost its major reason of existence, being the protection of the North American continent against Russian bombers flying over the North Pole. Although the program was finished and all aircraft stayed into service with the Air National Guard detachments, they were the first to be mothballed at AMARC with the first major restructuration of the USAF. This proces started already in 1994. Currently only 2 ANG squadrons still fly the type, with them probably being converted in the near future.

A lot of these ADF F-16s are a very cheap and quite modern asset for allied countries. These aircraft have relatively low flying hours on their airframes. A lot of them are sold on the second-hand market. Jordan was the first to receive 12 A-models and 4-models under the _Peace Falcon_program in 1997. Recently, Thailand has acquired another batch of 15 A-models and 1 B-model under the _Peace Naresuan IV_ program. Also the Italian Air Force is receiving 26 A-models and 4 B-models under a 5-year (extendable to 10 years) lease agreement called _Peace Caesar_.

*Specifications*
*Engine:* One Pratt & Whitney F100-PW-220 turbofan, rated at 14,590 lb.s.t. dry and 23,770 lb.s.t. with afterburning.

*Maximum speed:* Mach 2.05 at 40,000 feet. Service ceiling 55,000 feet. Maximum range 2400 miles. Initial climb rate 62,000 feet per minute.

*Dimensions:* wingspan 32 feet 9 1/2 inches, length 49 feet 3 1/2 inches, height 16 feet 8 1/2 inches, wing area 300 square feet.

*Weights:* 16,285 pounds empty, 25,281 pounds combat, 37,500 pounds maximum takeoff.
F-16 Versions - F-16 ADF :: F-16.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

*US Pakistan Arms Deal*
22.07.2013 - 17:13
US Pakistan Arms Deal | neurope.eu

In the drawdown to the 2014 withdrawal of western troops from Afghanistan, complicated logistics are being worked out by countries which had deployed troops in Afghanistan.

Large volumes weapons of different specifications, ranging from heavy ones, including armoured vehicles, etc. are to be pulled out of the Afghanistan, posing a major logistic challenge.

Given the intricate issues involved in transporting these weapon systems into Afghanistan through Pakistan, their withdrawal would also cause immense difficulties.

Poor security conditions in areas along the Pak-Afghan border which have been the corridor for transportation of such arms and equipment may not be as safe for moving such items at this stage. A cost benefit of such operations are distinctly not favourable and therefore, the US, which has the largest consignment located in Afghanistan, has been looking for ways and means of disposing arms and equipment among countries in the region.

Pakistan has been the frontrunner in claiming such weapons and has been making desperate efforts to convince US officials at different levels to consider handing over of critical weapon systems to Pakistan. In this connection, during visit by senior Pak officials from the Army as well as the Foreign Ministry to the US, Pakistan has lobbied intensively to take over as many of these weapons as possible. This, no doubt, is a favourable deal for Pakistan since most weapons and equipment have been used and therefore, their costing could be reduced drastically by the owner country.

During discussions between Pakistan and the US on the matter, the Department of Defence has agreed to hand over weapons and equipment used specifically for anti-terror operations. However, the US has clarified that heavier weapons such as M1A1 Abrams armoured vehicles and Paradim self-propelled howitzers cannot be handed over due to the high power and capability of the weapon systems. This would also have a bearing on the Pak Army’s fire power vis-à-vis other countries (ostensibly India).

Among the items which have been identified for handing over to Pakistan are night vision devices (many have been handed over to Pakistan already), sniper pods, laser designators for the Pak Air Force needed for long range target detection and ground surveillance useful for anti-terror operations etc.

The weapon systems handed over also include counter-IED equipment and sophisticated explosive detectors, including buffalo explosives detection and disposal vehicles as well as combat radio sets and communication equipment, including electronic eves dropping equipment.

Significantly, the US has acceded to persistent Pak request for AMRAAM air-to-air missiles, sidewinder missiles and M-270 multiple launch rocket systems which fall in the category of weapons which are banned from being supplied to Pakistan by any European country or the US. In order to effect the supply of AMRAAM advanced air to air missiles, the US has worked a mechanism for handing over significant numbers of these missiles to Pakistan and Jordan even though they do not fit any counter-terrorism role. The modus operandi would be to do the paper work in a manner that they indicate sale of these weapons to Jordan (or Jordan being shown as the user country) while the missiles would be supplied to Pakistan. Likewise, the latest version of sidewinder air to air missiles (AIM9X), while not falling into the category of anti-terror weapon would be declared as meant for Jordan while it would actually be supplied to the PAF. The M270 multiple launch rocket system, around 150 of which are presently deployed in Afghanistan, would form part of the inventory of supplies to Pakistan through Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore

*Exelis to supply Pakistan with more components for electronic warfare systems*

CLIFTON, N.J.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--February 25, 2014--

Exelis (NYSE: XLS) has received $9 million from the U.S. Air Force to supply spare components for electronic warfare (EW) technology provided to Pakistan under an existing contract.

The original contract, awarded in December 2011, granted Exelis $53 million to supply Pakistan with ALQ-211 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suite (AIDEWS) systems to protect the country's F-16 fighter aircraft from radio frequency threats. The additional funds provide for the manufacture and delivery of a range of spare AIDEWS components, following successful development and integration flight-testing phases.

"The AIDEWS pod offers dependable protection against a range of dynamic electronic threats," said Joe Rambala, vice president and general manager of the Exelis integrated electronic warfare systems business area. "Working with U.S. and allied customers to stay ahead of emerging threats has helped make Exelis a global electronic warfare leader, and we remain committed to advancing this critical mission."

The AIDEWS components will be produced at the Exelis Electronic Systems (ES) facility in Clifton, N.J., with deliveries expected to be complete in 2016. ES is the lead division for the company's electronic warfare strategic growth platform and provides advanced, integrated EW solutions to protect and enable customers to perform their critical missions.

About Exelis

Exelis is a diversified, top-tier global aerospace, defense, information and services company that leverages a 50-year legacy of deep customer knowledge and technical expertise to deliver affordable, mission-critical solutions for global customers. We are a leader in timing and navigation, sensors, air traffic solutions, image processing and distribution, communications and information systems, logistics and technical services; and we are focused on strategic growth in the areas of critical networks, ISR and analytics, electronic warfare and composite aerostructures. Headquartered in McLean, Va., Exelis employs about 19,000 people and generated 2012 sales of $5.5 billion. For more information, visit our website at Exelis - The Power of Ingenuity or connect with us on Facebook, Twitter and YouTube.


CONTACT: Exelis
Courtney Reynolds, 973-284-5382

courtney.reynolds@exelisinc.com


SOURCE: Exelis
Copyright Business Wire 2014

Exelis to supply Pakistan with more components for electronic warfare systems - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

Manticore said:


> *Structure & Avionics*
> Modifications included Bendix King (now Allied Signal) AN/ARC-200HF/SSB radios with Have Quick II Secure Speech Module and the Teledyne/E Systems Mk.XII Advanced IFF system (APX-109). The APG-66 radar was modified (designated APG-66A) to provide look down/shoot-down capability, enhanced small target detection, and CW (Continuous Wave) illumination for AIM-7 guidance.
> 
> A 150,000 candlepower night identification spotlight was installed on the port side of the nose (below and in front of the cockpit) to aid in the identification of nighttime intruders. The aircraft were equipped to carry 600 (US) gallon (2,271 liter) external drop tanks, and to carry 6 BVR missiles such as the AIM-7 Sparrow or AIM-120 AMRAAM.
> 
> *Modifications & Upgrades*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bird slicers are obvious on this F-16A ADF lining up on a tanker (USAF photo)
> 
> 
> The ADF aircraft can be distinguished from "standard" F-16A/B's by several external identifying features, such as long and thin horizontal bulges on the base of the vertical tail (only A-models), plus a set of four blade antenna, nicknamed _"bird-slicer"_, carried just forward of the canopy (as part of the IFF system).
> 
> The bulges are caused by the relocation of the Bendix-King AN/ARC-200 high frequency single-sideband radio to the leading edge of the fin. This in turn caused the flight control accumulators, which were installed one over the other, to be relocated to either side of the tail fin. The bulges were installed to provide sufficient room for these accumulators. Note that, since the Bravo-model ADF's do not have the Bendix HF radio, they also don't have the bulges.
> 
> 
> *Production*
> All ADF F-16s are modified airframes. Existing Block 15 models where converted to the Block 15OCU upgrade and to ADF standard at once. In total, 271 airframes, consisting in 246 A-models and 25 B-models have been converted between 1989 and 1992. Minor differences exist between the A-model and B-model as described earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the fall of the Berlin wall in 1989 and the opening of relationships between West and East, the program had lost its major reason of existence, being the protection of the North American continent against Russian bombers flying over the North Pole. Although the program was finished and all aircraft stayed into service with the Air National Guard detachments, they were the first to be mothballed at AMARC with the first major restructuration of the USAF. This proces started already in 1994. Currently only 2 ANG squadrons still fly the type, with them probably being converted in the near future.
> 
> A lot of these ADF F-16s are a very cheap and quite modern asset for allied countries. These aircraft have relatively low flying hours on their airframes. A lot of them are sold on the second-hand market. Jordan was the first to receive 12 A-models and 4-models under the _Peace Falcon_program in 1997. Recently, Thailand has acquired another batch of 15 A-models and 1 B-model under the _Peace Naresuan IV_ program. Also the Italian Air Force is receiving 26 A-models and 4 B-models under a 5-year (extendable to 10 years) lease agreement called _Peace Caesar_.


*Specifications*
*Engine:* One Pratt & Whitney F100-PW-220 turbofan, rated at 14,590 lb.s.t. dry and 23,770 lb.s.t. with afterburning.

*Maximum speed:* Mach 2.05 at 40,000 feet. Service ceiling 55,000 feet. Maximum range 2400 miles. Initial climb rate 62,000 feet per minute.

*Dimensions:* wingspan 32 feet 9 1/2 inches, length 49 feet 3 1/2 inches, height 16 feet 8 1/2 inches, wing area 300 square feet.

*Weights:* 16,285 pounds empty, 25,281 pounds combat, 37,500 pounds maximum takeoff.
F-16 Versions - F-16 ADF :: F-16.net





local serial number 220
Royal Jordanian Air Force F-16s


----------



## Manticore

PAF's F-16 Mid Life Update (MLU) program

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sherlock Holmes

A brief video about F-16A/B Mid Life Upgrade that will boost PAF F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## slapshot

The credit of making this video goes to @Side-Winder thumbs up for him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sherlock Holmes

slapshot said:


> The credit of making this video goes to @Side-Winder thumbs up for him


Yup, I never claimed that I made this. And I dont know who Side-Winder is. I am new here, so I dont know anyone here.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFalcon

Sherlock Holmes said:


> A brief video about F-16A/B Mid Life Upgrade that will boost PAF F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

The most Sexiest plane ever build in the history of Aircrafts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreenFalcon

@Desertfalcon Thank you, so nice of you


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

Manticore said:


> *US Pakistan Arms Deal*
> 
> Significantly, the US has acceded to persistent Pak request for AMRAAM air-to-air missiles, sidewinder missiles and M-270 multiple launch rocket systems which fall in the category of weapons which are banned from being supplied to Pakistan by any European country or the US. In order to effect the supply of AMRAAM advanced air to air missiles, the US has worked a mechanism for handing over significant numbers of these missiles to Pakistan and Jordan even though they do not fit any counter-terrorism role. The modus operandi would be to do the paper work in a manner that they indicate sale of these weapons to Jordan (or Jordan being shown as the user country) while the missiles would be supplied to Pakistan. *Likewise, the latest version of sidewinder air to air missiles (AIM9X)*, while not falling into the category of anti-terror weapon would be declared as meant for Jordan while it would actually be supplied to the PAF. The M270 multiple launch rocket system, around 150 of which are presently deployed in Afghanistan, would form part of the inventory of supplies to Pakistan through Jordan.



That is news to me! I though when Pakistan bought F-16s, it bought AMRAAM AIM-120 and AIM-9M Sidewinders, not AIM-9X. Please conform if mention of 9X is meant to be 9M


----------



## fatman17

airmarshal said:


> That is news to me! I though when Pakistan bought F-16s, it bought AMRAAM AIM-120 and AIM-9M Sidewinders, not AIM-9X. Please conform if mention of 9X is meant to be 9M


 
in the pipeline.....


----------



## elitepilot09

I really wish Pakistan would take the option of an additional 18 F-16 Block 52s and supplement them with HARMS. Would be the most beautiful sight ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

elitepilot09 said:


> I really wish Pakistan would take the option of an additional 18 F-16 Block 52s and supplement them with *HARMS*. Would be the most beautiful sight ever



If you are referring to the AGM-88 ..why? You already have an excellent ARM in the MAR-1 missile.


----------



## elitepilot09

Oscar said:


> If you are referring to the AGM-88 ..why? You already have an excellent ARM in the MAR-1 missile.



I wanna start by saying that I'm typically very conservative with making defence acquisition proposals and I understand that we have the MAR-1 but quite frankly:

1. It is my understanding that the F-16 cannot be loaded with the MAR-1; but then you might say, "well we'll just give the SEAD role to the JF-17s then!", however..
2. the MAR-1 is not combat proven unlike the stress tested and highly successful AGM-88 HARM
3. The JF-17 does not have the mature enough, complex EW suite to deal with a high-threat SAM environment. It is noteworthy that we possess the ALQ-211 for the F-16 which is, in my opinion, one of the absolute best AIDEWS systems in the world and certainly the best in South Asia.
4. The MAR-1 also unfortunately lacks the range that the AGM-88 HARM possesses. This is a field in which the HARM can be fired a good 40-50km before the MAR-1. This sort of advantage can keep our pilots away from SAM while safely taking them out.

My worry is that we might become over dependent on the JF-17 and put all the eggs in one basket. By that I mean that we are relying on it to take the anti-ship role with C-802A's and replace the Mirage 5PA3s at Masroor, and we are also relying on the same platform to carry out SEAD. I understand it's supposed to be a multi-role plane, but it think it's a case of too much too early. Don't get me wrong though, it is definely the most cost effective option . As I said earlier, I don't normally like making "wishlist" posts, but this is most definitely my wishful thinking.

Thoughts @Oscar @Munir @Aeronaut @Donatello? Do you think that the F-16 should take some of the burden off the new birds wings? And would you, if funds allowed it, take the option of the additional 18 F-16s and allocate them for a dedicated SEAD role squadron? 

Edit: One last question and alternative. OR would you request that the MAR-1 be implemented on the PAFs F-16s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

elitepilot09 said:


> I wanna start by saying that I'm typically very conservative with making defence acquisition proposals and I understand that we have the MAR-1 but quite frankly:
> 
> 1. It is my understanding that the F-16 cannot be loaded with the MAR-1; but then you might say, "well we'll just give the SEAD role to the JF-17s then!", however..
> 2. the MAR-1 is not combat proven unlike the stress tested and highly successful AGM-88 HARM
> 3. The JF-17 does not have the mature enough, complex EW suite to deal with a high-threat SAM environment. It is noteworthy that we possess the ALQ-211 for the F-16 which is, in my opinion, one of the absolute best AIDEWS systems in the world and certainly the best in South Asia.
> 4. The MAR-1 also unfortunately lacks the range that the AGM-88 HARM possesses. This is a field in which the HARM can be fired a good 40-50km before the MAR-1. This sort of advantage can keep our pilots away from SAM while safely taking them out.
> 
> My worry is that we might become over dependent on the JF-17 and put all the eggs in one basket. By that I mean that we are relying on it to take the anti-ship role with C-802A's and replace the Mirage 5PA3s at Masroor, and we are also relying on the same platform to carry out SEAD. I understand it's supposed to be a multi-role plane, but it think it's a case of too much too early. Don't get me wrong though, it is definely the most cost effective option . As I said earlier, I don't normally like making "wishlist" posts, but this is most definitely my wishful thinking.
> 
> Thoughts @Oscar @Munir @Aeronaut @Donatello? Do you think that the F-16 should take some of the burden off the new birds wings? And would you, if funds allowed it, take the option of the additional 18 F-16s and allocate them for a dedicated SEAD role squadron?
> 
> Edit: One last question and alternative. OR would you request that the MAR-1 be implemented on the PAFs F-16s?



1.Well, there are good points raised.. however the issue is not of integrating the MAR-1 onto the F-16, its of having a SEAD platform. The F-16 is the best candidate for it but at this point the issue is with weapons release and integration. The US is not too comfortable with letting the HARM go.

2. The problem lies with many of the weapons operational with the PAF(or many other airforces around the world). That risk has to be taken by mitigating it with simulated and live tests.

3. The JF-17 is not going to be the main SEAD platform nor is it at the start. Currently older Mirages with extra ECM are tasked with it. The JF-17 will however have enough ESM on it to allow it to be risked for SEAD.

4. The Range advantage being there, the MAR-1 does have fairly similar capabilities to the AGM-88D. And the range on the HARM at 150 km is when launched from altitude, the same goes for the MAR-1. 

However, the HARM cannot be fired from any other aircraft other than the F-16. While the MAR-1 is compatible with the Mirages and the JF-17s. along with any additional platform that the PAF wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

@Oscar 

Do we have MAR-1 in PAF's stock or its acquisition is still "being decided?"


----------



## SQ8

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> @Oscar
> 
> Do we have MAR-1 in PAF's stock or its acquisition is still "being decided?"



The deal is sealed and missiles have been/ are being delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

Oscar said:


> The deal is sealed and missiles have been/ are being delivered.



Ye cheeezzzzzz!!!!

I technical question...Missiles like Mar-1 are specifically to be used against SAMs, anti-ballistic missile batteries, systems like Iron Dome and so on. And these missiles are called "anti-radiation" missiles.

What exactly does that mean? In other terms, "how" exactly are these missiles different from say regular air-to-ground missiles? Why can't regular air-to-ground missiles be used for destroying SAMs, Iron-Dome like system etc?


----------



## Donatello

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> Ye cheeezzzzzz!!!!
> 
> I technical question...Missiles like Mar-1 are specifically to be used against SAMs, anti-ballistic missile batteries, systems like Iron Dome and so on. And these missiles are called "anti-radiation" missiles.
> 
> What exactly does that mean? In other terms, "how" exactly are these missiles different from say regular air-to-ground missiles? Why can't regular air-to-ground missiles be used for destroying SAMs, Iron-Dome like system etc?



MAR-1 and HARM are called anti-radiation missiles, as they locate and fly in onto the source of electromagnetic radiation coming from sources such as jammers/RADARS. For our use, radars are to be the target since any SAM system must have an accompanying radar to track the target and then guide the missile towards it. These missiles are very expensive, and as such designed to take out high value high threat targets like SAMs, Jamming equipment, Communications equipment etc.

Air to Ground weaponary can be of all sorts of type, for example air launched cruise missile like Ra'ad that can carry conventional explosives, nuclear warheads.



elitepilot09 said:


> I wanna start by saying that I'm typically very conservative with making defence acquisition proposals and I understand that we have the MAR-1 but quite frankly:
> 
> 1. It is my understanding that the F-16 cannot be loaded with the MAR-1; but then you might say, "well we'll just give the SEAD role to the JF-17s then!", however..
> 2. the MAR-1 is not combat proven unlike the stress tested and highly successful AGM-88 HARM
> 3. The JF-17 does not have the mature enough, complex EW suite to deal with a high-threat SAM environment. It is noteworthy that we possess the ALQ-211 for the F-16 which is, in my opinion, one of the absolute best AIDEWS systems in the world and certainly the best in South Asia.
> 4. The MAR-1 also unfortunately lacks the range that the AGM-88 HARM possesses. This is a field in which the HARM can be fired a good 40-50km before the MAR-1. This sort of advantage can keep our pilots away from SAM while safely taking them out.
> 
> My worry is that we might become over dependent on the JF-17 and put all the eggs in one basket. By that I mean that we are relying on it to take the anti-ship role with C-802A's and replace the Mirage 5PA3s at Masroor, and we are also relying on the same platform to carry out SEAD. I understand it's supposed to be a multi-role plane, but it think it's a case of too much too early. Don't get me wrong though, it is definely the most cost effective option . As I said earlier, I don't normally like making "wishlist" posts, but this is most definitely my wishful thinking.
> 
> Thoughts @Oscar @Munir @Aeronaut @Donatello? Do you think that the F-16 should take some of the burden off the new birds wings? And would you, if funds allowed it, take the option of the additional 18 F-16s and allocate them for a dedicated SEAD role squadron?
> 
> Edit: One last question and alternative. OR would you request that the MAR-1 be implemented on the PAFs F-16s?



More f-16s should be welcome but only if we can get some sort of guarantee that they will not be sanctioned in a war. That can done in two ways : Diplomatically, just don't screw up with USA and secondly, buy enough spare parts that you can keep the fleet rolling even with the sanctions. PAF should go for used MLU f-16s via Jordan and/or any European airforces.

All JF-17 squadrons would not be doing SEAD roles or anti-ship roles. That's the beauty of the JF-17, that the same aircraft can complete a mission in one profile and then go back again on a different profile. We don't have any restrictions on the weapons we can mate on it, so JF-17 is the true swiss army knife for PAF. The Mirage ROSE platforms are potent enough to take on SEAD missions, as Oscar mentioned, and they will linger on for at least 5-8 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

elitepilot09 said:


> I wanna start by saying that I'm typically very conservative with making defence acquisition proposals and I understand that we have the MAR-1 but quite frankly:
> 
> 1. It is my understanding that the F-16 cannot be loaded with the MAR-1; but then you might say, "well we'll just give the SEAD role to the JF-17s then!", however..
> 2. the MAR-1 is not combat proven unlike the stress tested and highly successful AGM-88 HARM
> 3. The JF-17 does not have the mature enough, complex EW suite to deal with a high-threat SAM environment. It is noteworthy that we possess the ALQ-211 for the F-16 which is, in my opinion, one of the absolute best AIDEWS systems in the world and certainly the best in South Asia.
> 4. The MAR-1 also unfortunately lacks the range that the AGM-88 HARM possesses. This is a field in which the HARM can be fired a good 40-50km before the MAR-1. This sort of advantage can keep our pilots away from SAM while safely taking them out.
> 
> My worry is that we might become over dependent on the JF-17 and put all the eggs in one basket. By that I mean that we are relying on it to take the anti-ship role with C-802A's and replace the Mirage 5PA3s at Masroor, and we are also relying on the same platform to carry out SEAD. I understand it's supposed to be a multi-role plane, but it think it's a case of too much too early. Don't get me wrong though, it is definely the most cost effective option . As I said earlier, I don't normally like making "wishlist" posts, but this is most definitely my wishful thinking.
> 
> Thoughts @Oscar @Munir @Aeronaut @Donatello? Do you think that the F-16 should take some of the burden off the new birds wings? And would you, if funds allowed it, take the option of the additional 18 F-16s and allocate them for a dedicated SEAD role squadron?
> 
> Edit: One last question and alternative. OR would you request that the MAR-1 be implemented on the PAFs F-16s?



Very good points. 

JF-17 cant be compared or deem to replace or take some roles from F-16. F-16 is a mature, battle tested weapon with a very mature hierarchy of development and evolution. Also, HARM again is a battle tested weapon and has been used on other platforms like F/A-18 and F-4s. This type of interoperability doesnot exist for MAR-1.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

@Oscar i read somewhere that we got tot for Mar 1 ?


----------



## Imran Khan

wasm95 said:


> @Oscar i read somewhere that we got tot for Mar 1 ?


only 100 we order boss and why TOT


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Imran Khan said:


> only 100 we order boss and why TOT


dont know thats why i m asking a question i dont see any need for more though


----------



## SQ8

wasm95 said:


> @Oscar i read somewhere that we got tot for Mar 1 ?


No ToT, only integration with our aircraft. essentially the engineers from Mectron were here to help integrate the system onto the JF-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

wasm95 said:


> dont know thats why i m asking a question i dont see any need for more though


 no tot sir we just buy load on C-130 and bring them home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Oscar said:


> 1.Well, there are good points raised.. however the issue is not of integrating the MAR-1 onto the F-16, its of having a SEAD platform. The F-16 is the best candidate for it but at this point the issue is with weapons release and integration. The US is not too comfortable with letting the HARM go.
> 
> 2. The problem lies with many of the weapons operational with the PAF(or many other airforces around the world). That risk has to be taken by mitigating it with simulated and live tests.
> 
> 3. The JF-17 is not going to be the main SEAD platform nor is it at the start. Currently older Mirages with extra ECM are tasked with it. The JF-17 will however have enough ESM on it to allow it to be risked for SEAD.
> 
> 4. The Range advantage being there, *the MAR-1 does have fairly similar capabilities to the AGM-88D.* And the range on the HARM at 150 km is when launched from altitude, the same goes for the MAR-1.
> 
> However, the HARM cannot be fired from any other aircraft other than the F-16. While the MAR-1 is compatible with the Mirages and the JF-17s. along with any additional platform that the PAF wishes.


 
more like the AGM-88A.

and MAR-1 is a derivative of the US missile.


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

fatman17 said:


> more like the AGM-88A.
> 
> and MAR-1 is a derivative of the US missile.



Whats the difference between AGM-88A and AGM-88D? Only range?


----------



## SQ8

fatman17 said:


> more like the AGM-88A.
> 
> and MAR-1 is a derivative of the US missile.



Id stick to the D, because the D includes both GPS aided correction with the EM sensor which MAR-1 has. Range may be close to the 88A.


----------



## Manticore

*Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) has delivered the last four of 41 upgraded Lockheed Martin F-16A/B Block 15 Fighting Falcon combat aircraft to the Pakistan Air Force (PAF), the company said on 2 September.*

TAI upgraded the PAF's F-16s under the Peace Drive II programme, a mid-life upgrade (MLU) project that was agreed in 2009 and began in October 2010.

In May 2010 Lockheed Martin was awarded a USD325 million Foreign Military Sales contract to provide 35 MLU kits for the Block 15 aircraft, as well as 18 MLU kits for F-16C/D Block 52 aircraft. The deal was supplemented in July 2011 by a USD42.3 million contract for a further 10 MLU kits.

According to a 2008 congressional statement by Vice Admiral Jeffrey Wieringa, then director of the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency, *the upgrade involved "Falcon STAR structural upgrade kits ... and MLU avionics upgrade kits".*

VAdm Wieringa described this upgrade as "very similar to that provided to other F-16A/B customers" and as replacing "critical structural components in the F-16 required to return the A/B airframe to a structural life of 8,000 spectrum hours", *while the "MLU avionics upgrade kits are being designed to provide the Pakistan Block 15A/B aircraft with many of the same capabilities as the new Block 52 F-16s that the PAF is procuring".*

According to his statement, the MLU upgrade kits included: Northrop Grumman APG-68(V)9 radars; Embedded GPS/INS (EGI); Link 16 datalink; APX-113 Advanced Identify Friend or Foe (AIFF); Color Cockpit with Color Moving Map; ALQ- 211(V)9 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suite (AIDEWS) pod; Night Vision Imaging System (NVIS) Cockpit and External Lighting; Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod; Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System (JHMCS); reconnaissance pod capability; improved avionics systems; JDAM capability; EGBU capability; AIM-120 AMRAAM capability; and AGM-84 Harpoon capability.

VAdm Wieringa added: "While many of the avionics systems and capabilities are common with the new Block 52s and the MLU, some significant differences remain between the MLU F-16 Block 15s and the new PAF Block 52s: there are no improvements to the Block 15s mission range and loiter time; there are no engine improvements; and there are no improvements to payload capacity."

In February 2014, a senior Pakistani government official confirmed that the PAF was "close to concluding a deal" to purchase 12 F-16As and one F-16B version from the Royal Jordanian Air Force. The PAF confirmed that all 13 were originally Block 15 models that have also undergone MLU programmes. The first five were inducted into the PAF in April 2014 at Mushaf airbase in Sargodha.

TAI completes Pakistan F-16 fleet mid-life upgrade - IHS Jane's 360

Source: Pakistan F-16 Discussions 2 | Page 542


----------



## Manticore

*Pakistani F-16ss up gradation program by TAI (Turkish aerospace industries).*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=291998361004996

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Apart from the radar and DRFM, what's the difference between this upgrade and the CAPES upgrade? 

@Oscar @Manticore @Horus @gambit


----------



## black-hawk_101

PAF needs to negotiate with US for the possible delivery of their own 14 F-16s and also more from USAF inventory and also from Jordan and Venezuela.

But PAF should also arrange money to buy another 42 F-16s Block-52.


----------



## RAMPAGE

RAMPAGE said:


> Apart from the radar and DRFM, what's the difference between this upgrade and the CAPES upgrade?
> 
> @Oscar @Manticore @Horus @gambit


Any fucking one?


----------



## Manticore

Eight (8) F-16 Block 52 aircraft (two (2) C and six (6) D models), with the F100-PW-229 increased performance engine
.
-Fourteen (14) Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
.
-eight (8) AN/APG-68(V)9 radars, 
.
-(8) ALQ-211(V)9 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suites (AIDEWS). 
.
-Additionally, this possible sale includes spare and repair parts, support and test equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistical and program support. 
.
-The estimated cost of MDE is $564.68 million. The total estimated cost is $699.04 million.

Source: India left "disappointed" as US goes ahead with F-16 sale to Pakistan. | Page 9


----------



## CHI RULES

The main point will be the radar of these F16s.


----------



## Piper

CHI RULES said:


> The main point will be the radar of these F16s.



*APG-68(V)9 Radar for Block 50/52 F-16*
Manufacturer: Northrop Grumman















F-16 Block 52s are equipped with the latest version of Northrop Grumman APG-68 radar, the (V)9 multimode fire control radar that offers improved detection range and resolution. 

It uses new, Commercial Off The Shelf (COTS) technology that provided faster processors that provide increased throughput, with x5 faster processing speed and x10 growth in memory capacity over the current version. With the powerful processing capability, the new system has a high resistance to electromagnetic interference and countermeasures and future growth potential. The system offers new and improved capabilities in both air/air and air/ground modes, primarily in the operation at long range (BVR) and target rich airspace. The APG-68(V)9 offers 30 percent increase in detection range, improved search-while-track mode (four vs. two tracked targets) and larger search volume and improved track while scan performance. Its single target track performance has also been improved.

On air/ground missions, the new radar becomes an effective sensor, utilizing its high-resolution synthetic aperture radar mode, which allows the pilot to locate and recognize tactical ground targets from considerable distances. Although previous radars had some Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) capabilities, the new version generates imagery-class (2 feet resolution) high resolutions pictures, comparable to pictures delivered by the most modern commercial satellites. These pictures can be acquired from very long range, at all weather conditions and provide an effective, real-time source for the targeting of long range, precision guided weapons. The radar also has increased detection range in sea surveillance mode, and enhanced ground moving target identification and mapping capability. The radar features an inertial measurement unit that improves dynamic tracking performance and provides an auto-boresight capability, which increases accuracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alimobin memon

how does apg 68v(9) stand against Bars type PESA or any AESA radar ?


----------



## Manticore

*Pakistan looks to buy another 10 F-16s*
*Farhan Bokhari, Islamabad* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
09 March 2016
Pakistan will seek to purchase another 10 Lockheed Martin F-16C/D Block 52 multirole fighters from the United States after recently concluding a deal to buy eight of the aircraft.

A "decision in principle has been made to buy 10 more F-16s", a senior Pakistani government official told _IHS Jane's_ on 7 March, while adding that "the exact timing to place an order is yet to be decided".

The US Department of State approved in February a sale of eight fighters - two single-seat F-16Cs and six twin-seat F-16Ds, along with associated equipment - for about USD699 million. The deal was opposed by some members of the US Congress on the grounds that Pakistan had not done enough against insurgents and terrorist groups active in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Stealth said:


> Its my request to all members on PDF dont compare JF17 with "State of the Art" fighters. If something new in PAF doesnt mean its so called STATE OF THE ART. Even our Old F16s have MORE and more potential more power more accuracy and better much better this JF17. Kindly stop comparing JF17 or feel happy on this JF17 technically PAF go for this only because of replace F7 Pgs and rest of oldz. JF17 not even capable to front any 4 or 4.5 even not front line fighter.
> 
> About F16 simply we should go for more or change this platfrom to some other but 4 ++ 4.5. We already much lcking in fighters.



The JF-17 is certainly better than our non upgraded F-16 block 15's, and are certainly comparable to even our block 52's. In fact, the designer of the MIG-29 himself said the JF-17 is about as good as the MIG-29 for only a fraction of the price. The JF-17 can certainly compete with 4th gen fighters like the J-10, F-16, HAL Tejas, MIG-29, Mirage-2000, etc. But not with the likes of Rafale, Eurofighter, F-15, SU-30, etc until block 3 arrives with the AESA radar. 

Also, keep in mind PAF pilots are some of the best in the world. A PAF pilot flying a JF-17 could likely handle an IAF pilot flying a SU-30.


----------



## Green Angel

dsr478 said:


> The JF-17 is certainly better than our non upgraded F-16 block 15's, and are certainly comparable to even our block 52's. In fact, the designer of the MIG-29 himself said the JF-17 is about as good as the MIG-29 for only a fraction of the price. The JF-17 can certainly compete with 4th gen fighters like the J-10, F-16, HAL Tejas, MIG-29, Mirage-2000, etc. But not with the likes of Rafale, Eurofighter, F-15, SU-30, etc until block 3 arrives with the AESA radar.
> 
> Also, keep in mind PAF pilots are some of the best in the world. A PAF pilot flying a JF-17 could likely handle an IAF pilot flying a SU-30.



It doesn't mean that Fighter like F-7P can down Rafael,PAF is lacking in technology in Future.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Green Angel said:


> It doesn't mean that Fighter like F-7P can down Rafael,PAF is lacking in technology in Future.



Don't worry, the F-7P will be gone by 2020 at the latest.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

On the contrary provided the plane carries a proper missile with range & and has proper radar / deception mechanism it can stay in Air with any fighter jet.

Modernization is certainly needed on the F-7 that Pakistan has avionics/radar & Missiles is an item that can be improved for the planes we have


----------



## Manticore

*ISTANBUL: The multifaceted relations between Pakistan and Turkey are burgeoning in defense field as the latter has agreed to modernize its F-16 fleet which will cost Islamabad US dollar 75 million, said a senior official of Turkey-Asia Pacific Councils of Foreign Economic Relations Board (DEIK) on Saturday.*





Both countries have struck a deal in an aviation project under which Istanbul will modernize Pakistan’s air fighter planes and some of them have already been flown to Turkey, said Volkan YUZER Regional Coordinator while giving briefing to a group of visiting journalists, hailing from Asia-Pacific countries.
http://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/05/turkey-to-modernize-f-16-fighter-jets-of-pakistan-air-force/


----------



## optimisticlad

Manticore said:


> *ISTANBUL: The multifaceted relations between Pakistan and Turkey are burgeoning in defense field as the latter has agreed to modernize its F-16 fleet which will cost Islamabad US dollar 75 million, said a senior official of Turkey-Asia Pacific Councils of Foreign Economic Relations Board (DEIK) on Saturday.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both countries have struck a deal in an aviation project under which Istanbul will modernize Pakistan’s air fighter planes and some of them have already been flown to Turkey, said Volkan YUZER Regional Coordinator while giving briefing to a group of visiting journalists, hailing from Asia-Pacific countries.
> http://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/05/turkey-to-modernize-f-16-fighter-jets-of-pakistan-air-force/


Ex-Jordanian i think.....


----------



## Super Falcon

PAF put mental block to entire nation if we can't get them go for new jet how long we keep crying


----------



## Xerxes1

Oscar said:


> No ToT, only integration with our aircraft. essentially the engineers from Mectron were here to help integrate the system onto the JF-17.



We paid over one million a piece 100 missile how come no tot ? I highly doubt there is no tot perhaps its one of the secrets like hq9


----------



## SQ8

Xerxes1 said:


> We paid over one million a piece 100 missile how come no tot ? I highly doubt there is no tot perhaps its one of the secrets like hq9


Nope.
No secrets. The missiles are VERY sophisticated and demand that price. the US AGM-88E missile is $868000 a piece. In our case the cost also included integration, storage setup and logistics training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quwa

Oscar said:


> Nope.
> No secrets. The missiles are VERY sophisticated and demand that price. the US AGM-88E missile is $868000 a piece. In our case the cost also included integration, storage setup and logistics training.


"ToT" is a catch all term that could mean anything. The Spada 2000 Plus deal came with a maintenance centre and testing facility, and that was phrased as "ToT." Then the assembly of the Falco at PAC was described as "co-production." That said, Usman Shabbir from PakDef noted at the MAR-1 deal came with "full ToT." Then again, that could mean anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Sulman Badshah said:


> 18 originally purchased
> 45 were upgraded through MLU program
> 
> 14 jordanians ones are remaining ..


of those 45+14 how many are Blk40 and how many Blk52 .... sir ?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

GURU DUTT said:


> of those 45+14 how many are Blk40 and how many Blk52 .... sir ?


18 block 52+
45 upgraded to block 50/52 standard

14 are A/B block 15 (which were purchased from Jordan) didn't heard about their up gradation yet


----------



## GURU DUTT

Sulman Badshah said:


> 18 block 52+
> 45 upgraded to block 50/52 standard
> 
> 14 are A/B block 15 (which were purchased from Jordan) didn't heard about their up gradation yet


45 upgraded to Blk40/42 level or Blk52 level do you have proofs /link to support your claim


----------



## Sulman Badshah

GURU DUTT said:


> 45 upgraded to Blk40/42 level or Blk52 level do you have proofs /link to support your claim


it is block 50/52 standard ..since upgrade consist of following radar and avionics 

1. APG-68(V)9 with Synthetic aperture radars
2. Joint Helmet Mounted Cuing System JHMCS
3. AN/APX-113 Advanced Identify Friend or Foe Systems
4. AN/ALE-47 Advanced Countermeasures Dispenser Systems
5. Have Quick I/II Radios
6. Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System-Low Volume Terminal
7. SNIPER (formerly known as AN/AAQ-33 PANTERA) targeting pods
8. Advanced Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Units; MDE included in the MLU modification and structural upgrade kits
9. 21 ALQ-131 Block II Electronic Countermeasures Pods without the Digital Radio Frequency 
10. Memory (DRFM) or ALQ-184 Electronic Countermeasures Pods without DRFM; 
11. 60 ALQ-213 Electronic Warfare Management Systems
12. 1 Unit Level Trainer and 
13. 10 APG-68(V)9 spare radar sets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

GURU DUTT said:


> fantassy and patriotism is OK but i asked for links /proofs tell me do you have it ?


http://web.archive.org/web/20061013...il/PressReleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-10.pdf


----------



## GURU DUTT

Sulman Badshah said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20061013...il/PressReleases/36-b/2006/Pakistan_06-10.pdf


that link is not working give me another please thank you


----------



## Spy Master

GURU DUTT said:


> fantassy and patriotism is OK but i asked for links /proofs tell me do you have it ?


First answer this...Why we have to prove you this? Who are you? Whats your worth?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

GURU DUTT said:


> that link is not working give me another please thank you


it is most credible link available from department of defence (DSCA)... it is working fine here ,.. please check again


----------



## GURU DUTT

Sulman Badshah said:


> it is most credible link available from department of defence (DSCA)... it is working fine here ,.. please check again


its not working here but anyway i got my answer thanks


----------



## volatile

Other than 14 remaining are also to be updated whats this upgrade ?


----------



## wasileo80

hacker J said:


> turkey can upgrade jets on their own to block 50/52 standards ?? where will they get all the equipments sensors, radars electronic suit software upgrade and if they buy equipments from american firms are you serious without U S permission they can do that ??
> 
> if they can with their own technology is it true to compair it with american block 50/52 ??
> anyways i still feel ukrain can do it better in terms of indiginious technology but i doubt the souce that paf has odered upgrades without telling or floating tendor


No Turkey cannot upgrade F-16s or manufacture F-16s without USA permissions. Even if Pakistan going to purchase old F-16s from third country still need USA permission same was the case with Jordanian F-16s. Pakistan got these jets with USA permission. And if now Pakistan will go for additional old F-16s they have to seek permission from USA and USA will permit it because USA didnt block any sale of F-16s to Pakistan. It was just congress put restriction that those 8 F-16s cannot subsidized from FMF.



GURU DUTT said:


> fantassy and patriotism is OK but i asked for links /proofs tell me do you have it ?


I think you have to go back in 2006 when this deal was signed then DSCA issued letter of agreement and procurement details.



GURU DUTT said:


> its not working here but anyway i got my answer thanks


http://www.f-16.net/f-16-news-article1878.html

I am sure this one helps you and remember to read the bottom line where they mentioned this 
"_Courtesy of Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA)_"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr Shaheryar

These are going to be Viper upgrades as Block 50/52 level upgrades have already been done.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Dr Shaheryar said:


> These are going to be Viper upgrades as Block 50/52 level upgrades have already been done.


With all deu respect Doctor saheb they are not even Blk40-42 level MLU done on them and you are saying/dreaming of Blk52-52+ level MLU logic says if you already had got 45+ Blk52 level F16s why so much noise over just 8 new ones


----------



## wasileo80

GURU DUTT said:


> well dosent it also says
> *Details of the potential sale to Pakistan*
> 
> 
> and i asked about the potential upgrades on remaing 45+14 F16s PAF have thing is PAF might get Blk40-42 MLU on its 45+14 F16A/B models and its 2016 and you have only18 instead of 36 planned way back in 2006 ... nuff said


Dear 31+14=45 F-16s are already got EMLU (Enhanced Mid Life Upgrades) in TAI from 2010-2014 and these 45 F-16s are now on par with Block 50/52. 
And about your query that potential sale to Pakistan, well congress approved that sale without any modifications. Now because DSCA dont have record beyond 2008 that's why i cannot provide the exact DSCA website link here.
And for remaining 13 Jordanian ADF F-16s. It might be going through some upgrades in turkey right now but i am not sure. 
Total 18 New + 45 Old = 63 are now block 50/52 standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

wasileo80 said:


> Dear 31+14=45 F-16s are already got EMLU (Enhanced Mid Life Upgrades) in TAI from 2010-2014 and these 45 F-16s are now on par with Block 50/52.
> And about your query that potential sale to Pakistan, well congress approved that sale without any modifications. Now because DSCA dont have record beyond 2008 that's why i cannot provide the exact DSCA website link here.
> And for remaining 13 Jordanian ADF F-16s. It might be going through some upgrades in turkey right now but i am not sure.
> Total 18 New + 45 Old = 63 are now block 50/52 standard.


is there any link by PAF or makers of F16 , Janes defence weekly , Flight Global or simmilar level international aviation magzine that says pakistan have 63 Blk 50/52 level F16s .... please furnish one and thanks in advance thank you sir


----------



## wasileo80

GURU DUTT said:


> With all deu respect Doctor saheb they are not even Blk40-42 level MLU done on them and you are saying/dreaming of Blk52-52+ level MLU logic says if you already had got 45+ Blk52 level F16s why so much noise over just 8 new ones


Why are you not accepting the truth where as we provided you so many links and if you ask this back in 2010 then i will provide you the exact link of this sale and letter of agreement.
The main difference of EMLUs F-16s and Block 52 F-16s are structure and Engine.
Because structure wise Block 52 support conformal fuel tanks where as EMLU not and Engine is more powerful than in the EMLUs. 
But as far as avionics and weaponary are concerned then their is no difference in avionics except few differences.
I think you have to read that again and you tell me how you can say that those 45 F-16s are not having even block 40 upgrade? Please explain.



GURU DUTT said:


> is there any link by PAF or makers of F16 , Janes defence weekly , Flight Global or simmilar level international aviation magzine that says pakistan have 63 Blk 50/52 level F16s .... please furnish one and thanks in advance thank you sir


search on Jane's defence you will get full details of that sale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

GURU DUTT said:


> is there any link by PAF or makers of F16 , Janes defence weekly , Flight Global or simmilar level international aviation magzine that says pakistan have 63 Blk 50/52 level F16s .... please furnish one and thanks in advance thank you sir


from wikipedia '' The Bush administration on 24 July 2008 informed the US Congress it plans to shift nearly $230 million of $300 million in aid from counterterrorism programs to upgrading Pakistan's aging F-16s.[106] The Bush administration previously announced on 27 June 2008 it was proposing to sell Pakistan ITT Corporation's electronic warfare gear valued at up to $75 million to enhance Islamabad's existing F-16s.[107] Pakistan has asked about buying as many as 21 AN/ALQ-211(V)9 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suite pods, or AIDEWS, and related equipment.[108] The proposed sale will ensure that the existing fleet is "compatible" with new F-16 Block 50/52 fighters being purchased by Islamabad''

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GURU DUTT

wasileo80 said:


> Why are you not accepting the truth where as we provided you so many links and if you ask this back in 2010 then i will provide you the exact link of this sale and letter of agreement.
> The main difference of EMLUs F-16s and Block 52 F-16s are structure and Engine.
> Because structure wise Block 52 support conformal fuel tanks where as EMLU not and Engine is more powerful than in the EMLUs.
> But as far as avionics and weaponary are concerned then their is no difference in avionics except few differences.
> I think you have to read that again and you tell me how you can say that those 45 F-16s are not having even block 40 upgrade? Please explain.


well brother /sir with all deu respect im a very ignorant and non important person .... trust me

but the thing is every one knows that those 45 or so F16s indeed got powerfull engines and some engine and avionik upgrades to help them diliver contemprarry air to ground weapons and thats it they dont have the JHMCS or the HOBS AIM9X WVR missiles or the latest radar & EW & ECM suites of Blk52 level but i sure can be wrong


to all respected members and mods im just catching up with defnce related knowledge which i missed in some 5 months of my absence from PDF please ignoare my ignorence my queries are just for knowledge no trolling or Pun intended i respect PAF very much and all for indo pak normal relations and love pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

GURU DUTT said:


> is there any link by PAF or makers of F16 , Janes defence weekly , Flight Global or simmilar level international aviation magzine that says pakistan have 63 Blk 50/52 level F16s .... please furnish one and thanks in advance thank you sir


guru go through this thread-- I am sick of you trolling on this issue multiple times without any common sense -- next time you do this, I will perm ban you from paf section

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

Manticore said:


> guru go through this thread-- I am sick of you trolling on this issue multiple times without any common sense -- next time you do this, I will perm ban you from paf section


thanks for your response sir i really admire your knowledge over defnce related matter very very much i was just trying to catch up on my knowledge level deu to 5 months of my absence from PDF i was not trolling i opologise if you felt that way and its my last post on this thread bye


----------



## Tipu7

GURU DUTT said:


> they dont have the JHMCS or the HOBS AIM9X WVR missiles or the latest radar & EW & ECM suites of Blk52 level


HMDs are there, so is ECM suit (pod)
Aim 9X is not part of PAF yet.

Over all MLU package is here








as per Proof ............... have a look at ECM pod (ALQ 131)










PAF F16 MLU are 90% as capable as Blk 50-52+ are....................



GURU DUTT said:


> but i sure can be wrong



Half wrong ..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

GURU DUTT said:


> thanks for your response sir i really admire your knowledge over defnce related matter very very much i was just trying to catch up on my knowledge level deu to 5 months of my absence from PDF i was not trolling i opologise if you felt that way and its my last post on this thread bye


Good. Please dont hurry back -------for a couple of centuries Like!!!!
A

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wasileo80

GURU DUTT said:


> well brother /sir with all deu respect im a very ignorant and non important person .... trust me
> 
> but the thing is every one knows that those 45 or so F16s indeed got powerfull engines and some engine and avionik upgrades to help them diliver contemprarry air to ground weapons and thats it they dont have the JHMCS or the HOBS AIM9X WVR missiles or the latest radar & EW & ECM suites of Blk52 level but i sure can be wrong
> 
> 
> to all respected members and mods im just catching up with defnce related knowledge which i missed in some 5 months of my absence from PDF please ignoare my ignorence my queries are just for knowledge no trolling or Pun intended i respect PAF very much and all for indo pak normal relations and love pakistan


 Sir jee you are asking the link of a sale which occured 10 years back and even DSCA removed all data beyound 2008 and Jane's defense also removed data which is very old. 
And as far as your question remained, well see 45 old F-16s have same radar which block 52 have APG-68 V9, it is compatible with JHMCS, Its EW and ECM suits are same, both are using Sniper targetting pod, both are using AMRAAM, JDAM and etc. Now about AIM-9X, well american refused to release AIM-9X, If they released AIM-9X you will definitely seen on ADA F-16s A/B EMLUs.
Now i can not take you and show you the EMLUs F-16s on PAF base so that you will be satisfied. I told you that Major difference between PAF block 52 and EMLUs are Structural and Engine and few other changes.


----------



## araz

GURU DUTT said:


> fantassy and patriotism is OK but i asked for links /proofs tell me do you have it ?


Here is one more proof to add to your tally of 34. You have been trolling the threads repeatedly and inspite of warning are not desisting. I have therefore reported you . The answer to your querry has been provided by Salman Badshah. He has provided you the details of what the MLU entailed. You know very well that the engine and lack of CFT remains making the range of the MLU birds less than Bl52s. As to capabilities they are there or almost there with the upgrades. Whether they are Bl. 52s or bl 42s remains a mute point. The information is on the net and freely available so you cant just go on asking the smae question again and again.* Post reported MODS please ban this idiot from PAF sections*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

GURU DUTT said:


> well brother /sir with all deu respect im a very ignorant and non important person .... trust me
> 
> but the thing is every one knows that those 45 or so F16s indeed got powerfull engines and some engine and avionik upgrades to help them diliver contemprarry air to ground weapons and thats it they dont have the JHMCS or the HOBS AIM9X WVR missiles or the latest radar & EW & ECM suites of Blk52 level but i sure can be wrong
> 
> 
> to all respected members and mods im just catching up with defnce related knowledge which i missed in some 5 months of my absence from PDF please ignoare my ignorence my queries are just for knowledge no trolling or Pun intended i respect PAF very much and all for indo pak normal relations and love pakistan


the main difference b/w F 16 MLU and F 16 50/52 is loiter time due to absence of CFTs in F16 MLU.


----------



## <ScRipT>.<3DiT>

The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) and Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) are negotiating a deal to upgrade all of the PAF’s serving F-16s – its 74 Block-15 Mid-Life Update (MLU) and Block-52+. Although the PAF would prefer to implement the upgrade in Pakistan, it expects reluctance from the U.S. – cue Turkey.

A Turkish procurement official told Defense News that the PAF has not yet defined the upgrade, but the implementation process is expected to cost around $100 million U.S. This is close to the MLU that TAI implemented onto roughly 40 PAF F-16A/B Block-15s in the late 2000s and early 2010s.

*Comment and Analysis*

Last week, we believed that the PAF was negotiating to get its 13 ex-Jordanian F-16A/B Block-15ADF (short for Air Defence Fighter) units upgraded to MLU standard. However, the report by Defense News clearly states that the upgrade program is for basically the entire PAF F-16 fleet.

If this comes to fruition, then it could be a significant program. First, it is important to note that the actual contents of this upgrade have not yet been defined. This is not surprising considering that the PAF would almost certainly secure the necessary subsystems and components from the U.S., TAI will simply do the integration work. This is all to be expected.

The most important question at this stage is, what is the PAF actually planning to upgrade? Could it simply be a structural life extension program (SLEP) for the airframes? Or could it perhaps be a comprehensive upgrade involving a new radar as well as on-board avionics suite?

If the latter, then the next step beyond the PAF’s existing MLU configuration would be the F-16V upgrade, which would be significant on a number of fronts. For one thing, it restores the F-16’s position as a serious qualitative driver within the PAF fighter fleet; the F-16V upgrade includes the Northrop Grumman AN/APG-83 active electronically-scanned array (AESA) radar as well as a cockpit upgrade.

For an understanding as to how an AESA radar would be beneficial, be sure to review yesterday’s piece about the JF-17 Block-III.

The F-16V upgrade is being implemented onto Taiwan’s 145 F-16A/B Block-20 (under a $1.45 billion U.S. deal signed in 2012). South Korea will upgrade its 134 F-16C/D to the F-16V configuration as well; it had awarded a $1.5 billion U.S. contract to Lockheed Martin in December 2015.

Whatever the case, the PAF is serious about pushing its F-16s through the upgrade – talks with TAI have already commenced. As for the specifics, we will have to wait and see. There is a high chance that the PAF may not be able to access the F-16V-upgrade, the U.S. Department of Defense may be reluctant to part with the technology (out of reservations with Pakistan’s ties with China). It could simply be a SLEP.

- See more at: http://quwa.org/2016/05/24/pakistan-planning-upgrade-f-16s/#sthash.fOY9rAtT.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barbarosa

<ScRipT>.<3DiT> said:


> View attachment 306910
> 
> The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) and Turkish Aerospace Industries (TAI) are negotiating a deal to upgrade all of the PAF’s serving F-16s – its 74 Block-15 Mid-Life Update (MLU) and Block-52+. Although the PAF would prefer to implement the upgrade in Pakistan, it expects reluctance from the U.S. – cue Turkey.
> 
> A Turkish procurement official told Defense News that the PAF has not yet defined the upgrade, but the implementation process is expected to cost around $100 million U.S. This is close to the MLU that TAI implemented onto roughly 40 PAF F-16A/B Block-15s in the late 2000s and early 2010s.
> 
> *Comment and Analysis*
> 
> Last week, we believed that the PAF was negotiating to get its 13 ex-Jordanian F-16A/B Block-15ADF (short for Air Defence Fighter) units upgraded to MLU standard. However, the report by Defense News clearly states that the upgrade program is for basically the entire PAF F-16 fleet.
> 
> If this comes to fruition, then it could be a significant program. First, it is important to note that the actual contents of this upgrade have not yet been defined. This is not surprising considering that the PAF would almost certainly secure the necessary subsystems and components from the U.S., TAI will simply do the integration work. This is all to be expected.
> 
> The most important question at this stage is, what is the PAF actually planning to upgrade? Could it simply be a structural life extension program (SLEP) for the airframes? Or could it perhaps be a comprehensive upgrade involving a new radar as well as on-board avionics suite?
> 
> If the latter, then the next step beyond the PAF’s existing MLU configuration would be the F-16V upgrade, which would be significant on a number of fronts. For one thing, it restores the F-16’s position as a serious qualitative driver within the PAF fighter fleet; the F-16V upgrade includes the Northrop Grumman AN/APG-83 active electronically-scanned array (AESA) radar as well as a cockpit upgrade.
> 
> For an understanding as to how an AESA radar would be beneficial, be sure to review yesterday’s piece about the JF-17 Block-III.
> 
> The F-16V upgrade is being implemented onto Taiwan’s 145 F-16A/B Block-20 (under a $1.45 billion U.S. deal signed in 2012). South Korea will upgrade its 134 F-16C/D to the F-16V configuration as well; it had awarded a $1.5 billion U.S. contract to Lockheed Martin in December 2015.
> 
> Whatever the case, the PAF is serious about pushing its F-16s through the upgrade – talks with TAI have already commenced. As for the specifics, we will have to wait and see. There is a high chance that the PAF may not be able to access the F-16V-upgrade, the U.S. Department of Defense may be reluctant to part with the technology (out of reservations with Pakistan’s ties with China). It could simply be a SLEP.
> 
> - See more at: http://quwa.org/2016/05/24/pakistan-planning-upgrade-f-16s/#sthash.fOY9rAtT.dpuf


Very good news to upgrade all the old air crafts fleets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max Pain

Is there any alternative to the F 16V upgrade.
An AESA equipped F 16 would change the game in subcontinent a lot.
USA wont allow that


----------



## cloud4000

hacker J said:


> this post is running again and again...
> 
> and as for f 16v i dont think pak can convince uncle sam to get them but may be saudi arab decides to donate some to pak



The most Pakistan will get are F-16s upgraded to Block 52+ standard. They will not be allowed higher than that.


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

hacker J said:


> this post is running again and again...
> 
> and as for f 16v i dont think pak can convince uncle sam to get them but may be saudi arab decides to donate some to pak


I think u are having some serious mental disorder . when did KSA buy F16 ?


----------



## Manticore

Based on the specs posted on page1 of this thread, there is not really a lot which can be upgraded over and above what has already been done via the mlu on [45?] fighters, other than sabr upgrade

I think PAF is just mlu-ing all the remaining fighters with the same avionics/radars/gadgets as that of the blk52+. They have already done that in 45 fighters I think.This will bring uniformity in the fleet

Dont know the cost of aesa upgrade to speculate the v- upgrade costs for 90 fighters, which the latest blog post by quwa implies
Pakistan is planning to upgrade all of its F-16s
http://quwa.org/2016/05/24/pakistan-planning-upgrade-f-16s/


----------



## Shabi1

The number of MLUs being contracted could mean Pakistan is planning to acquire further used F-16s and sending them for MLUs once the ex Jordanian ADF ones are MLUed.


----------



## cloud4000

Shabi1 said:


> The number of MLUs being contracted could mean Pakistan is planning to acquire further used F-16s and sending them for MLUs once the ex Jordanian ADF ones are MLUed.



Pakistan will only acquire used F-16s if MLU is allowed.


----------



## Quwa

TAI is saying that the PAF is in talks to upgrade 74 F-16A/Bs: the existing PAF fleet plus another 14 from Jordan. The implementation cost is expected to be $100m, but the PAF itself has yet to define the upgrade. In other words, it is in talks with the U.S. At the mininum it'd be SLEP, but V could be the end goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Quwa said:


> TAI is saying that the PAF is in talks to upgrade 74 F-16A/Bs: the existing PAF fleet plus another 14 from Jordan. The implementation cost is expected to be $100m, but the PAF itself has yet to define the upgrade. In other words, it is in talks with the U.S. At the mininum it'd be SLEP, but V could be the end goal.


What has TAI got to do with CAPES? CAPES is the upgrade which includes AESA among other avionics, Some of which, If I remember correctly, Were also a part of our MLU upgrade.


----------



## Manticore

The previous MLU incorporated Falcon STAR

TAI plan to upgrade 74 aircraft yet we only have 60 A/B
[45 MLU/ 15 non MLU]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

GURU DUTT said:


> 45 upgraded to Blk40/42 level or Blk52 level do you have proofs /link to support your claim



Listen mate, you r a well known troll around here so stop pretending to be an innocent kid. Go troll elsewhere or I'll have to report you over again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

GURU DUTT said:


> With all deu respect Doctor saheb they are not even Blk40-42 level MLU done on them and you are saying/dreaming of Blk52-52+ level MLU logic says if you already had got 45+ Blk52 level F16s why so much noise over just 8 new ones


What logic says that if you have got 45 planes the next 8 wont matter?

I don't think this "  " is not a logic sir 



GURU DUTT said:


> to all respected members and mods im just catching up with defnce related knowledge which i missed in some 5 months of my absence from PDF


where were you gone for the 5 months dear? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## RAMPAGE

@Quwa 

Still waiting for your reply, Dear.


----------



## aziqbal

Ok so here's the summary 

31 out of the original 40 units remain 
14 used F16 transferred 

Total 45 units these were all MLU in turkey 

13 ex-Jordan F16 A/B transferred not MLU 

18 new F16 C/D bought 
10 more F16 C/D bought 

8 are now in on table but in dispute 

So total F16 

45 x MLU 
13 ex Jordan 
18 New
10 New 

Total 86 units if we get 8 more new will be 94 units 

Question is why PAF is going to upgrade entire fleet they only need to MLU 13 units in my opinion


----------



## Manticore

10 more F16 C/D bought 

when did this happen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quwa

RAMPAGE said:


> What has TAI got to do with CAPES? CAPES is the upgrade which includes AESA among other avionics, Some of which, If I remember correctly, Were also a part of our MLU upgrade.


Pakistan would try to get TAI to implement the actual upgrade. The kits and components are bought from the US (e.g. MLU), but the work to upgrade the F-16 is done in Turkey.


----------



## volatile

i have a hunch PAF is looking for Sabre package for existing F16 to make them relevant for next 20 years ,AESA is on the card ,value of the contract is aimed at 100 Mil $ for 76 Falcons very less probably 1.2 Mil per Plane this amount is for workin TAI and rest AESA package will be brought from US .But just hunch with the info in hand


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Manticore said:


> 10 more F16 C/D bought
> 
> when did this happen?



These were the sanctioned F-16s that were returned to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud4000

volatile said:


> i have a hunch PAF is looking for Sabre package for existing F16 to make them relevant for next 20 years ,AESA is on the card ,value of the contract is aimed at 100 Mil $ for 76 Falcons very less probably 1.2 Mil per Plane this amount is for workin TAI and rest AESA package will be brought from US .But just hunch with the info in hand



The price per aircraft will go up if AESA is included in upgrade package.


----------



## Manticore

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These were the sanctioned F-16s that were returned to Pakistan.


when were c/d sanctioned or bought? link?
----------------------------------------------
''Total 45 units these were all MLU in turkey

13 ex-Jordan F16 A/B transferred not MLU

18 new F16 C/D bought
*10 more F16 C/D bought*




45 x MLU
13 ex Jordan
18 New
*10 New *

Total 86 units if we get 8 more new will be 94 units

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/paf-f-16...-blk-52-prospects.60896/page-23#ixzz49mbNquWD ''


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Manticore said:


> when were c/d sanctioned? link?
> ----------------------------------------------
> ''Total 45 units these were all MLU in turkey
> 
> 13 ex-Jordan F16 A/B transferred not MLU
> 
> 18 new F16 C/D bought
> *10 more F16 C/D bought*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 x MLU
> 13 ex Jordan
> 18 New
> *10 New *
> 
> Total 86 units if we get 8 more new will be 94 units
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/paf-f-16...-blk-52-prospects.60896/page-23#ixzz49mbNquWD ''



I don't have the link ... But I remember @Imran Khan. Posting the news.

Those were the sanctioned ones... Not new 52+'s.


----------



## Manticore

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I don't have the link ... But I remember @Imran Khan. Posting the news.
> 
> Those were the sanctioned ones... Not new 52+'s.


I thought they were the old ocu fighters, some reporter rehashing the old story --- So they were additional ones


----------



## optimisticlad

Manticore said:


> when were c/d sanctioned or bought? link?
> ----------------------------------------------
> ''Total 45 units these were all MLU in turkey
> 
> 13 ex-Jordan F16 A/B transferred not MLU
> 
> 18 new F16 C/D bought
> *10 more F16 C/D bought*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 x MLU
> 13 ex Jordan
> 18 New
> *10 New *
> 
> Total 86 units if we get 8 more new will be 94 units
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/paf-f-16...-blk-52-prospects.60896/page-23#ixzz49mbNquWD ''


6 years old thread and still very much relevant....
@Manticore Proud moment for you sir...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Manticore said:


> I thought they were the old ocu fighters, some reporter rehashing the old story --- So they were additional ones



I believe 9 or 12 were delivered when imran posted the news... With a few still remaining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

optimisticlad said:


> 6 years old thread and still very much relevant....
> @Manticore Proud moment for you sir...


Thankyou.
My proud moments are when members go through the info pool threads... and they took a lot of effort, time and research



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I believe 9 or 12 were delivered when imran posted the news... With a few still remaining.


Where is imran when you need him ....



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I believe 9 or 12 were delivered when imran posted the news... With a few still remaining.


https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...for-jf-17-aircraft.426680/page-9#post-8321109

I think sir bilal mentioned these new-ish ones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I don't have the link ... But I remember @Imran Khan. Posting the news.
> 
> Those were the sanctioned ones... Not new 52+'s.


konsy waly bhai ?



Manticore said:


> when were c/d sanctioned or bought? link?
> ----------------------------------------------
> ''Total 45 units these were all MLU in turkey
> 
> 13 ex-Jordan F16 A/B transferred not MLU
> 
> 18 new F16 C/D bought
> *10 more F16 C/D bought*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 x MLU
> 13 ex Jordan
> 18 New
> *10 New *
> 
> Total 86 units if we get 8 more new will be 94 units
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/paf-f-16...-blk-52-prospects.60896/page-23#ixzz49mbNquWD ''



aik hi raag kitni bar bajay gay hum ?

40 in 80s era block15
14 sanctioned by USAF while USN refused to release their 14 units 
18 new block-52
13 Jordanian already MLUed janab
total 85
lost in incidents 9 units
*remaining 76 in hands as per today *

*we are yet unclear abut two units of last year they were released by USN or USAF or ours which went USA for MLU .
serial number 92731
and
serial number 92622*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Imran Khan said:


> konsy waly bhai ?


imran, you are having a bad influence on new members by posting in urdu


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Imran Khan said:


> konsy waly bhai ?



Ustas Ji the sanctioned ones that were returned.. The ones whose pics you posted etc..


----------



## Manticore

aziqbal said:


> Ok so here's the summary
> 
> 31 out of the original 40 units remain
> 14 used F16 transferred
> 
> Total 45 units these were all MLU in turkey
> 
> 13 ex-Jordan F16 A/B transferred not MLU
> 
> 18 new F16 C/D bought
> *10 more F16 C/D bought*
> 
> 8 are now in on table but in dispute
> 
> So total F16
> 
> 45 x MLU
> 13 ex Jordan
> 18 New
> 10 New
> 
> Total 86 units if we get 8 more new will be 94 units
> 
> Question is why PAF is going to upgrade entire fleet they only need to MLU 13 units in my opinion


kindly elaborate -- the 10 new c/d


----------



## Imran Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ustas Ji the sanctioned ones that were returned.. The ones whose pics you posted etc..



when the jets were sanctioned 28 were ready to deliver . in 2002 US gov divide 14 USAF USN 14 units .
USAF agreed in 2004 and delivered first 4 units at June 28, 2008 and then 8 more on 28 July 2008 and final two units on dec 2011. case closed . USN refused to release thier 14 . but last year two of 1992 made birds fly to pakistan but i am not sure whom were they belong serial numbers show they were from USN 416 FLTS 'ED'
*serial number 92731
and
serial number 92622*



ustad ji USAF have delivered 14 and two unclear whom delivered that is it



Manticore said:


> kindly elaborate -- the 10 new c/d


which 10 janab ? there were no delivery of any 10 jets in my knowledge sir .not at all .

it was pakistan want 10 f-16 not delivered sir
http://www.janes.com/article/58678/pakistan-looks-to-buy-another-10-f-16s

then we make it 8 and then 8 also went to drain



Manticore said:


> imran, you are having a bad influence on new members by posting in urdu









on topic there were no 10 block 52 sir it was just a request and then we reduced the request to 8 and that 8 blocked by congroos hahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## volatile

cloud4000 said:


> The price per aircraft will go up if AESA is included in upgrade package.


this is for upgrade service not for upgrade


----------



## aziqbal

Manticore said:


> kindly elaborate -- the 10 new c/d



My bad I was referring to the 8 recently approved by congress which the senate tried to block we haven't "bought" them yet but approved 

Then the 10 remaining out of the second lot of 18 

So yes you are correct out of the original 36 new we have only 18 operational 

The next 18 are awaiting with 8 approved but financing remains to be seen 

I hope eventually we get all 36 new units in my opinion we should have ordered all 36 rather than splitting the order 18/18 and waiting for US policy towards us change

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

aziqbal said:


> My bad I was referring to the 8 recently approved by congress which the senate tried to block we haven't "bought" them yet but approved
> 
> Then the 10 remaining out of the second lot of 18
> 
> So yes you are correct out of the original 36 new we have only 18 operational
> 
> The next 18 are awaiting with 8 approved but financing remains to be seen
> 
> I hope eventually we get all 36 new units in my opinion we should have ordered all 36 rather than splitting the order 18/18 and waiting for US policy towards us change


we should not get a single f-16 more and come out of this f-16 hysteria its 2016 sir not 1980 please .world have moved a generation ahead now


----------



## aziqbal

Imran Khan said:


> we should not get a single f-16 more and come out of this f-16 hysteria its 2016 sir not 1980 please .world have moved a generation ahead now



There is no aircraft that provides the capability the F16 C/D does right now to PAF not even JF-17 Block II maybe not even block III

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

aziqbal said:


> There is no aircraft that provides the capability the F16 C/D does right now to PAF not even JF-17 Block II maybe not even block III


on which price ? yesterday openly defense minister said US is blackmailing us over F-16


----------



## princefaisal

100 million US$ will be for upgrade services, while AESA radar and other associated equipment should be procured from USA through FMS (From the F-16 money).


----------



## MastanKhan

aziqbal said:


> My bad I was referring to the 8 recently approved by congress which the senate tried to block we haven't "bought" them yet but approved
> 
> Then the 10 remaining out of the second lot of 18
> 
> So yes you are correct out of the original 36 new we have only 18 operational
> 
> The next 18 are awaiting with 8 approved but financing remains to be seen
> 
> I hope eventually we get all 36 new units in my opinion we should have ordered all 36 rather than splitting the order 18/18 and waiting for US policy towards us change



Hi,

whatever numbers were left of the second lot----paf let that deal expire----.

So---those aircraft or that approval became null and void.

You are correct---we should have found a way to get those 36 at the same time---.


----------



## araz

Nobody has said much on the issue officially but i think PAF strategically reduced the numbers of 16s from 36 to 18. I cant give you any tangible reason but just like most of us PAF has remained unsure about the length and continuity of the F16s support programme. It seemed it decided to keep the 16s as a bonus and the last deal for 8 F16s was initially heavily subsidized allowing PAF to get the 16s for nearly the price of a Bl.3 JFT. Once the funding did not amterialize we decided not to avail the option. 
I still think we will reach the magic number of 100 with the 16s as wew have the infrastructure fot them. The spares will be maintained abundantly and in case of sanctions we will survive on cannibalization. If you follow this logic then 2 questions arise:
A. Why did the PAF go for just 18 Bl. 52s?
B. what is their backup plan? They have to have one.
It seems the PAF feels it has some time on its hand to either develop JFT to a standard where it can hold its own and then wait for a fifth generation fighter from China. This has been facilitated by the typical lapsidaisical way in which the Indians have persued the Rafale deal. However, I dont see anty other acquisitions in the interim due to financial and cpability constriants.People talking of the SU series need to understand the difficulties in integrating it into our current C41 system, and the need to integrate a whole new inventory of spares and ammo. There does not appear to be a suitable offering of a twin engined or solitary engined medium range fighter.EU offerings if at all will be prone to the same sanctions which would affect our F16s fleet.
A


----------



## Tipu7

I still believe that PAF will manage to get 18 more Blk50/52 and 18 more Blk15 which will be upgraded by MLU package.
It will bring total F16 inventory to 110, enough to raise 6 Squadrons. 
We can revive Squadron 2 & Squadron 21 and arm them with F16s increasing the size of PAF to 20 combat squadrons.
While Jf17 will remain there to replace legacy aircraft.
In recent interview, ACM Sohail Awan was very positive regarding F16 deal. And of course we will be pulling our own strings to materialize this deal despite of "fact" that NO Letter of acceptance was submitted by PAF before due date.



araz said:


> Nobody has said much on the issue officially but i think PAF strategically reduced the numbers of 16s from 36 to 18. I cant give you any tangible reason but just like most of us PAF has remained unsure about the length and continuity of the F16s support programme. It seemed it decided to keep the 16s as a bonus and the last deal for 8 F16s was initially heavily subsidized allowing PAF to get the 16s for nearly the price of a Bl.3 JFT. Once the funding did not amterialize we decided not to avail the option.
> I still think we will reach the magic number of 100 with the 16s as wew have the infrastructure fot them. The spares will be maintained abundantly and in case of sanctions we will survive on cannibalization. If you follow this logic then 2 questions arise:
> A. Why did the PAF go for just 18 Bl. 52s?
> B. what is their backup plan? They have to have one.
> It seems the PAF feels it has some time on its hand to either develop JFT to a standard where it can hold its own and then wait for a fifth generation fighter from China. This has been facilitated by the typical lapsidaisical way in which the Indians have persued the Rafale deal. However, I dont see anty other acquisitions in the interim due to financial and cpability constriants.People talking of the SU series need to understand the difficulties in integrating it into our current C41 system, and the need to integrate a whole new inventory of spares and ammo. There does not appear to be a suitable offering of a twin engined or solitary engined medium range fighter.EU offerings if at all will be prone to the same sanctions which would affect our F16s fleet.
> A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## araz

Tipu7 said:


> I still believe that PAF will manage to get 18 more Blk50/52 and 18 more Blk15 which will be upgraded by MLU package.
> It will bring total F16 inventory to 110, enough to raise 6 Squadrons.
> We can revive Squadron 2 & Squadron 21 and arm them with F16s increasing the size of PAF to 20 combat squadrons.
> While Jf17 will remain there to replace legacy aircraft.
> In recent interview, ACM Sohail Awan was very positive regarding F16 deal. And of course we will be pulling our own strings to materialize this deal despite of "fact" that NO Letter of acceptance was submitted by PAF before due date.


I believe we will stop at 100 with adding numbers from MLUed platforms.The chances of getting bl.52s are fast diminishing.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon26

araz said:


> Nobody has said much on the issue officially but i think PAF strategically reduced the numbers of 16s from 36 to 18. I cant give you any tangible reason but just like most of us PAF has remained unsure about the length and continuity of the F16s support programme. It seemed it decided to keep the 16s as a bonus and the last deal for 8 F16s was initially heavily subsidized allowing PAF to get the 16s for nearly the price of a Bl.3 JFT. Once the funding did not amterialize we decided not to avail the option.
> I still think we will reach the magic number of 100 with the 16s as wew have the infrastructure fot them. The spares will be maintained abundantly and in case of sanctions we will survive on cannibalization. If you follow this logic then 2 questions arise:
> A. Why did the PAF go for just 18 Bl. 52s?
> B. what is their backup plan? They have to have one.
> It seems the PAF feels it has some time on its hand to either develop JFT to a standard where it can hold its own and then wait for a fifth generation fighter from China. This has been facilitated by the typical lapsidaisical way in which the Indians have persued the Rafale deal. However, I dont see anty other acquisitions in the interim due to financial and cpability constriants.People talking of the SU series need to understand the difficulties in integrating it into our current C41 system, and the need to integrate a whole new inventory of spares and ammo. There does not appear to be a suitable offering of a twin engined or solitary engined medium range fighter.EU offerings if at all will be prone to the same sanctions which would affect our F16s fleet.
> A



The 2005 earthquakes forced Pakistan to reduce its F-16 Block 52+ acquisitions from 36 to 18. Money was diverted towards reconstruction of the earthquake hit regions. Then PPP rule happened.


----------



## wasileo80

aziqbal said:


> Ok so here's the summary
> 
> 31 out of the original 40 units remain
> 14 used F16 transferred
> 
> Total 45 units these were all MLU in turkey
> 
> 13 ex-Jordan F16 A/B transferred not MLU
> 
> 18 new F16 C/D bought
> 10 more F16 C/D bought
> 
> 8 are now in on table but in dispute
> 
> So total F16
> 
> 45 x MLU
> 13 ex Jordan
> 18 New
> 10 New
> 
> Total 86 units if we get 8 more new will be 94 units
> 
> Question is why PAF is going to upgrade entire fleet they only need to MLU 13 units in my opinion



31 out of the original 40 units remains (Agreed)
14 used F-16s transfered (Agreed) (Infact originally built for PAF and later used by USAF as agressor for DSCT)
Total 45 units
but first 4 were MLUed in USA and the remaining 41 were MLUed in TAI Turkey.

13 Ex-Jordian ADF transfered and not MLUed but they can fire AMRAAM.

18 New F-16 C/D Block 50/52 Aquired (Agreed)
10 More F-16 C/D Aquired (Not Agreed) (Didnt Happend)

8 are now on table but in dispute (Agreed)
And if these 8 will cleared for PAF through FMF then PAF will go for another 10 new F-16 C/D Block 50/52.

Currently Total 45(MLUed) + 13 (Ex-Jordanian ADF) + 18 (New Block 50/52) = 76 are in service with PAF.



Falcon26 said:


> The 2005 earthquakes forced Pakistan to reduce its F-16 Block 52+ acquisitions from 36 to 18. Money was diverted towards reconstruction of the earthquake hit regions. Then PPP rule happened.


No after earthquake in 2005 Pakistan change the plan of original 54 Block 50/52 and 28 embargoed F-16s originally built for PAF to 36 new Block 50/52 and 28 embargoed F-16s. But then in 2006 they split the order in two phases
Phase-1: 18 new Block 50/52 and 28 embargoed F-16s and
Phase-2: 18 remaining new Bloack 50/52

But as first phase didn't came through as per original plan and US Navy refused to release 14 F-16s so then USA asked Jordan to provide their 13 ADF F-16s as supplement of those 14 US Navy F-16s.

And Now PAF went for remaining 18 in two batches first 8 and then 10 but struck when Congress refused to give approval for subsidize through FMF.



araz said:


> I believe we will stop at 100 with adding numbers from MLUed platforms.The chances of getting bl.52s are fast diminishing.
> A


I think PAF will aquire 14 more used F-16s and then will go through MLUed for ex-Jordanian and these 14 to reach till 90.
And PAF is still trying to allow the FMF to be used for new 8 F-16s C/D and once it cleared they will go for another 10 to reach a magical number of 108 to fulfill 6 F-16s Squadrons.


----------



## Falcon26

wasileo80 said:


> 31 out of the original 40 units remains (Agreed)
> 14 used F-16s transfered (Agreed) (Infact originally built for PAF and later used by USAF as agressor for DSCT)
> Total 45 units
> but first 4 were MLUed in USA and the remaining 41 were MLUed in TAI Turkey.
> 
> 13 Ex-Jordian ADF transfered and not MLUed but they can fire AMRAAM.
> 
> 18 New F-16 C/D Block 50/52 Aquired (Agreed)
> 10 More F-16 C/D Aquired (Not Agreed) (Didnt Happend)
> 
> 8 are now on table but in dispute (Agreed)
> And if these 8 will cleared for PAF through FMF then PAF will go for another 10 new F-16 C/D Block 50/52.
> 
> Currently Total 45(MLUed) + 13 (Ex-Jordanian ADF) + 18 (New Block 50/52) = 76 are in service with PAF.
> 
> 
> No after earthquake in 2005 Pakistan change the plan of original 54 Block 50/52 and 28 embargoed F-16s originally built for PAF to 36 new Block 50/52 and 28 embargoed F-16s. But then in 2006 they split the order in two phases
> Phase-1: 18 new Block 50/52 and 28 embargoed F-16s and
> Phase-2: 18 remaining new Bloack 50/52
> 
> But as first phase didn't came through as per original plan and US Navy refused to release 14 F-16s so then USA asked Jordan to provide their 13 ADF F-16s as supplement of those 14 US Navy F-16s.
> 
> And Now PAF went for remaining 18 in two batches first 8 and then 10 but struck when Congress refused to give approval for subsidize through FMF.
> 
> 
> I think PAF will aquire 14 more used F-16s and then will go through MLUed for ex-Jordanian and these 14 to reach till 90.
> And PAF is still trying to allow the FMF to be used for new 8 F-16s C/D and once it cleared they will go for another 10 to reach a magical number of 108 to fulfill 6 F-16s Squadrons.



Not correct, at all. The PAF never stated plans for 54 Block 52+. It was always 36 divided into patches of 18 each. The US Navy refused to release its 14 F-16s but the USAF did. The 14 F-16s reached Pakistan in 2012. The Jordanian F-16s were purely bilateral arrangement between Pakistan and Jordan. Nothing to do with the embargoed F-16s. 

http://tribune.com.pk/story/335823/...arliament-to-make-final-decision-says-kayani/


----------



## wasileo80

Falcon26 said:


> Not correct, at all. The PAF never stated plans for 54 Block 52+. It was always 36 divided into patches of 18 each. The US Navy refused to release its 14 F-16s but the USAF did. The 14 F-16s reached Pakistan in 2012. The Jordanian F-16s were purely bilateral arrangement between Pakistan and Jordan. Nothing to do with the embargoed F-16s.
> 
> http://tribune.com.pk/story/335823/...arliament-to-make-final-decision-says-kayani/




Oh common, Its not like that, The original plan was before the earthquake in 2005 struck Pakistan to acquire around 77 F-16s including 50-54 new built C/D Block 50/52. But when the funds needed after earthquake Musharraf Govt changed the plan and went for 36 new and 28 embargoed F-16s and 36 J-10s from China.

http://www.f-16.net/f-16-news-article1365.html

And about 36 they planned to acquire in 18+18 option.
For 13 ex-Jordanian F-16s, Jordan cannot deliver any F-16s even its part without US permission and before going for Jordanian F-16s Pakistan got permission from USA and US allow it as supplement of 14 Navy F-16s.


----------



## Falcon26

wasileo80 said:


> Oh common, Its not like that, The original plan was before the earthquake in 2005 struck Pakistan to acquire around 77 F-16s including 50-54 new built C/D Block 50/52. But when the funds needed after earthquake Musharraf Govt changed the plan and went for 36 new and 28 embargoed F-16s and 36 J-10s from China.
> 
> http://www.f-16.net/f-16-news-article1365.html
> 
> And about 36 they planned to acquire in 18+18 option.
> For 13 ex-Jordanian F-16s, Jordan cannot deliver any F-16s even its part without US permission and before going for Jordanian F-16s Pakistan got permission from USA and US allow it as supplement of 14 Navy F-16s.



Of course the Jordanian F-16 sales couldn't go through without US permission but it's wrong to link it to the embargoed F-16s. The USAF released 14 F-16s to PAF to compensate for the USN numbers. That ends the embargoed F-16 ordeal making the Jordanian F-16s purely a bilateral matter.


----------



## wasileo80

Falcon26 said:


> Of course the Jordanian F-16 sales couldn't go through without US permission but it's wrong to link it to the embargoed F-16s. The USAF released 14 F-16s to PAF to compensate for the USN numbers. That ends the embargoed F-16 ordeal making the Jordanian F-16s purely a bilateral matter.


Dear you didn't get my point.
Total 28 F-16s were built in 90s for PAF which were embargoed through pressler amendment. And at start of previous decade US divided these 28 F-16s into USAF and US Navy having 14 each and those F-16s in USAF and US Navy played as aggressor for DSCT for F-15s and F-18s Pilots.
After the approval of sale to Pakistan USAF release those 14 F-16s but Navy refused to release those F-16s.
So Pakistan did received those 14 released by USAF but not Navy's F16s. So then US allowed Jordan to sell 13 F-16s to Pakistan but infact those 13 F-16s were in the favor of those which US Navy refused to release.
Its not mentioned in the deal between Jordan and Pakistan but infact US allowed that deal to compensate those embargoed F-16s used by US Navy.


----------



## BetterPakistan

Manticore said:


> The multifaceted relations between Pakistan and Turkey are burgeoning in defense field as the latter has agreed to modernize its F-16 fleet which will cost Islamabad US dollar 75 million, said a senior official of Turkey-Asia Pacific Councils of Foreign Economic Relations Board (DEIK) on Saturday.



How many fighters/interceptors will be updated at cost of $75 million. The cost looks too low. Wondering what could be the upgrade?


----------



## khanasifm

75 million may only cover labor and not equipment even last time for 41 ac it was same amt so not sure

14+13 so 1 still pending 

Bottomline fleet went from 32 to 32+14+13+18


----------



## ziaulislam

Manticore said:


> 10 more F16 C/D bought
> 
> when did this happen?


never happened


----------



## Centurion2016

Its time for PAF to leave the F16 legacy OR face the prospect of USA back stabbing PAF in time of conflict.

Its almost certain the USA will support PAF in conflict with india no matter how limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

anybody here knows the full load of F-16 ADF?


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Imran Khan said:


> when the jets were sanctioned 28 were ready to deliver . in 2002 US gov divide 14 USAF USN 14 units .
> USAF agreed in 2004 and delivered first 4 units at June 28, 2008 and then 8 more on 28 July 2008 and final two units on dec 2011. case closed . USN refused to release thier 14 . but last year two of 1992 made birds fly to pakistan but i am not sure whom were they belong serial numbers show they were from USN 416 FLTS 'ED'
> *serial number 92731
> and
> serial number 92622*
> 
> 
> 
> ustad ji USAF have delivered 14 and two unclear whom delivered that is it


Sir, 28 sanctioned F-16's were offered for sale but later divided 14 each for USAF and USN. USAF did deliver the 14 F-16's. The 2 that came were F-16 B from USN. Where are these at present is unclear. The last they were sent to USA for MLU.

As of now 12 F-16's remain in USN.

PAF is looking to upgrade the Radar on all the F-16's. It is most likely that Vixen would be chosen. But the Turkish AESA radar may also be in the race.


----------



## Imran Khan

ACE OF THE AIR said:


> Sir, 28 sanctioned F-16's were offered for sale but later divided 14 each for USAF and USN. USAF did deliver the 14 F-16's. The 2 that came were F-16 B from USN. Where are these at present is unclear. The last they were sent to USA for MLU.
> 
> As of now 12 F-16's remain in USN.
> 
> PAF is looking to upgrade the Radar on all the F-16's. It is most likely that Vixen would be chosen. But the Turkish AESA radar may also be in the race.


yeah i fully agree with you but we know where they are .they are in USN 416 FLTS 'ED janab.

anyone can check their status on f-16.com or sqn updates .

abut last two *92731 and 92622 *they were confirmed from USN 416sqn also can be checked . i am agree with your overall post boss

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

